# Traditional Homemaking Fall/Spring 2009!



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Fall is here!







:
That's *SPRING* for our Southern Hemisphere friends!









The original long and very helpful thread can be found here- Traditional Homemaking Skills
The old thread can be found here- Traditional Homemaking Summer 2009!

It's that time of year again! *Can we talk holiday plans?*


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

So I am just getting back on the wagon after having the twins a month ago. I have started back up with cooking and baking. That and homeschooling and breastfeeding are taking up most of my time but I do need to get back to my knitting.

A friend of mine sent the twins two GORGEOUS blankets she sewed. I cannot believe the talent some people have. I can sew but not anything remotely pretty







Anywho it just made me really want to learn (and to buy another sewing machine as mine is dead







)

This Christmas is going to be non-existent. We seriously have no money. I got laid off from my WAHM job and now we are living just off of DH's income which is doable but tough especially since our move when our bills seemed to double. *le sigh* Thanks for letting me vent. Anywho I am just wondering what you all do for Christmas (or any other holiday with gift-giving) especially if there is little to nothing. We generally do small Christmases as it is where we only give 3 gifts that are simple.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Allright!!!!! This is the season I enjoy most of all. I feel most crafty and homemakery at this time of the year and the love lasts all the way into January for me!

My dd birthday is in 2 weeks (the OFFICIAL first day of Autumn Sept. 22) and as soon as that's over with I'm going full steam ahead for the Holidays..

But for starters, I've already put out Halloween/Autumn decorations!







:

I've started an Autumn nature table for dd.

I've been working on felt food and felt crowns for a neighbor girl's birthday and for dd's Halloween costume (fairy princess of course







: )

I can't wait for it to start to cool down so I can break out that crockpot again. I loooove making one pot meals and so does dh. I've perfected a new recipe this year which I call "Mama Earth Soup" and it's heavenly and can be made in the crockpot as well. Perfect for fall.

Oh, having a garage sale this weekend to clear out the clutter accumulated this year!

Also, been working on my crochet skills, made a pair of fingerless gloves for niece for xmas and working on a pair for myself. Just found some adorable hand dyed yarn (have to go back for more) and plan on making neck or wrist warmers for the ladies on my xmas list.

That's all I have for now, I'm just waiting for those first few days of crisp air which happen rather later around my parts....

ETA: I make almost all Christmas presents. Kids will be getting felt food/crowns/toys. Families/adults will be getting either a freshly baked loaf of bread and a jar of local raw honey, or chocolate covered pretzels. Pretty low cost. Also, either dd draws Xmas cards or we do those shutterfly family pictures ones.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
I can't wait for it to start to cool down so I can break out that crockpot again. I loooove making one pot meals and so does dh. I've perfected a new recipe this year which I call "Mama Earth Soup" and it's heavenly and can be made in the crockpot as well. Perfect for fall.

My crockpot is a year round appliance. It doesn't heat up my house like the oven does, and I really love potroast and stew, so I make my family eat it whenever I have a hankerin







:

Would you mind sharing your "Mama Earth Soup" recipe? Sounds delish!

I've got another batch of chicken stock going in the crock pot right now, and a chicken carcass in the freezer waiting it's turn. I go through so much broth in the winter! Also been busy sewing and knitting for the new babe. I'm due just before Christmas, so this year everyone is getting Jam, and it's already made. I just need to get some nice baskets from the thrift store and package them up nicely.

I do need to get two more Christmas stockings made. My 2yo still doesn't have one, and I need one for the new babe also.

Every fall we get a couple of bushels of apples from a local low chemical farm and make apple sauce and apple butter, so I'm really looking forward to that too. And those sweet pickles from the last thread look yummy, I may have to hit up the farmers market on Saturday for some pickeling cucumbers and try that out! Fall is one of my favorite seasons, and expecting this baby girl makes it even more fun!!!







:


----------



## hippie_mommy (Jun 23, 2007)

Ooh, I love fall too! I grew up in South Florida, where there is no such thing as fall.







Since we've moved to Colorado, I've fallen in love with seeing the leaves change, the weather cool, and the harvest time! Its so much nicer than just hurricane season, LOL.

One thing we've done for the past 5 years (since we've moved) is to go get pumpkins, cook them, and freeze them in batches for the rest of the winter. We love pumpkin cookies, breads, pies, and muffins, so we live off of that pumpkin, LOL.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay, I'm NEW to the traditional homemaking stuff. I'm trying to do more and more from scratch and myself. We live in an apartment so growing our own stuff is out of the question. But, I do cook just about every night, I try to clean up a little bit every day...other things that my brain isn't going to...

Basically, hi!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Trees are just starting to change around here. I am glad. I'm ready for things to slow down. I hope they do, anyway.

We go to a local orchard and pick apples at some point, I think in October. Don't know if I'll make applesauce, though. My mom has trees and makes a ton. I think I am doing my last batch of pickles, sweets this time, and another few pints of peppers, this afternoon. Think I might make zucchini muffins and frost with cream cheese frosting if time permits...but dh and I have to catch emus and I have to cook dinner, so we'll see. Company coming to break fast, as much as I wanted to be done with company by now.









My pizza seasoning smells so good! Now I have mixed herbs in the dehydrator for flu season tea.

We don't do Christmas, but we have Eid al Fitr coming up next week (!!!) and I have a 5yo dd and 8yo ds to make/get gifts for. Magstphil, we're broke broke broke since I quit working off-farm, and yikes. I'm freaking a little and really, really hoping dh gets a raise soon. His company happens to be doing really, really well, so we'll see. Dd will be much easier, but ds kind of has me stumped.

All right. Pickles!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh lovely! autumn + traditional homemaking







bliss.
i've just had a friend from artschool stay over with her little girl, and we talked of nothing else. we're both finding that our art practices are completely meshed with traditional ways of living and working. i adore it. she has inspired me to think about making little pieces to sell at craft fairs - cards, calendars, that kind of thing. i might!

my socks turned out really well, i'm going to try them in a heavier weight yarn to make them more like slippers/house socks. i've begun knitting with linen, making a tulip lace dishcloth. i love it! my tall girl is nearly finished her weaving









it is raining hard and gone very cool around here, so everything seems to be very important now to get to work on! i just got news that our london quilting group is starting up next month, so i'm hoping my fabric arrives before i leave!!

at this point we're making our own: toothpaste, shampoo, laundry detergent; we use cloth napkins, wipes, tp, we're composting, recycling and looking at how to get to zero waste; i'm gearing up to sew, knit, felt, quilt, weave and even spin whatever we need; i'm ready to start baking sourdough from our own starter, hopefully learn to can in the next few days, and get back into fermenting veg, soaking + drying grains and nuts, making yogurt, making bone broths, and generally making everything from scratch. i hope to make some ricotta cheese, and might try getting some rennet to make simple mozzarella







:. i'm planning what i need to do to the garden to really get vegetable and fruit production happening, amend our soil, prune trees back to get more light, and i'm very happy that we have the rainbarrel, clothesline, and compost going. i'm still on the fence about chickens. i hope to get back to london to put in a winter garden. i plan to try baking soda, olive oil and water mixed and sprayed on my mildewy honesuckle and blackspotted roses this year! poor things.

i would love to get access to a pottery studio, as well as the handweaving studio we've located. i have a friend who makes soap, so i hope to learn how very soon. i've also made candles before, and i hope to try this again with my girls.

i'd like to learn more about making flavoured oils and vinegars, does anyone do this?

i found a fabulous article about 'aging terracotta'...you can do it with buttermilk, lime, yogurt, by soaking in a bucket, or using clay. i have ugly brick i want to cover, so i'm going to try clay with thyme seeds...just rub it on and also fill in between bricks somewhat. i'm not sure whether to put the thyme seeds in now, or wait until spring?

is there anything you make yourself that you can tell me about? i've learned so many things but i always want to do more!

*


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yay, I am totally in!!

So, on my radar for the next few months:

Making jam! We have a no spray u-pick orchard nearby and they grow the most amazing peaches. I just used the last of last year's peaches from the freezer along with some organic raspberries to make peach-rasp jam. This year's pickings are going to be peach ginger jam, I think.







:

Apples are a major crop here so I will be picking lots to make applesauce, one of my fave things. I will can some and freeze some. May also freeze some pies.

Another big project is planning next year's garden. Our plans got put on hold this year with the arrival of DD but next year we hope to start a small veg plot. Garlic, peppers, tomatoes, peas and greens are high on the list.

Also have to plant fall bulbs soon! We are ringing the property in tulips and daffodils, a little each year. Also want to plant more crocus.

I just cast on a new sweater for DD. She is outgrowing all the ones I knit while expecting her! The sweater is Honeypie (here and I'm using an eggplant merino wool. Also have to knit a hat and mitts and slippers for her, I haven't decided on patterns yet.

I just sewed a new bonnet for her (I find baby sun hats fit her really weird) to last through this late summer/early fall, until she needs something warmer. I think it's super cute: here's a picture of my sweet girl in it

I have a sampler quilt in the works for her, working on a square at a time, when I feel inspired. Trying out new patterns, sewing some curved pieces for the first time! The fabrics are brown and pink and cream and aqua, with birds and butterflies. Should be cute. Can't wait to hand quilt it, the best part and a great way to spend dark winter nights!

On the housekeeping front, I have just started using rags for almost every job - it has really cut down on our paper towel use! I cleaned out my closet and picked a few really stained tshirts and some old dishtowels.

I also am perfecting my "all purpose cleaner" recipe - Dr. Bronners, tea trea, lavender and vinegar is the current version!

I have been thinking of going shampoo free, a la Angry Chicken -see here, her deoderant looks really nice too

For Christmas I always make cookies and we drive around visiting people we might not otherwise see and drop cookies off to them. Last year was a caramel turtle cookie, gingersnaps, meringues and I also made chocolates with nuts and candy embedded in them. I think I will do the same lineup this year, they were all popular.

Family gifts....I might knit some socks, sew some kitcheney things (maybe aprons and potholders), I haven't really decided. Things have been busy so I might go with my standard alternative to a handmade gift: BOOKS!!!









I'm getting ready for winter in our very old, drafty house - Going to try really hard to dress warmer instead of cranking the heat! I have some knit babylegs in the works for DD, and I need to make myself some new slippers.

My biggest focus lately has been "use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without". I have been trying to really creatively use every scrap of food (i.e. freezing that last bit of rice then using it next time I make soup), use yarn from my (extensive







) stash instead of buying more, the rags from old shirts, etc.

I just attended a bridal shower for a friend who loves to cook. I couldn't think of what to get her and didn't get a chance to really go shopping so I looked at what I had - I picked fabric from my stash, used a pattern I had wanted to try and made her a hot pad ( pattern here) Then I added a bundle of my favourite family recipes handwritten. I used what I had and created what I hope is a meaningful gift instead of just buying something, anything!

So, uh, I seem to have written a novel







:


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

katico (having written a novel previously) are you living in my house?







thanks for patterns. you reminded me that my little one has probably outgrown her warm hat, and i need a hot mit so i can stop scorching my nice towels









i want ginger peach jam!







:

*


----------



## meandk0610 (Nov 8, 2005)

i want to join! i'm also just trying to learn. so far, i cook pretty much everything from scratch (not well) and tried to garden this year. i have a few jars of stuff put up using either oil or vinegar to store the veggies.

trying desperately to get the house ready to sell (by myself), work on my online store, help my husband with "our" business, homeschool preschool dd, take care of dogs & bunnies (just had rabbit stew tonight from our bunnies for the first time! i had to take them to a farm to have them processed though; i didn't trust myself to hit them hard enough to kill them the first time.) and my thyroid decided to become inflamed after a throat infection last month so i feel like i'm being strangled. bah!

holidays - i just started the holiday grand plan today (late) and will be trying to do it quickly in the hopes that it can help me get the house ready.

yap! yap! yap!


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

i'm back!







: i disappeared for a while because i am too busy to even think right now but am happy to spend a few minutes catching up again.

we haven't been doing xmas presents over the past few years really but now with dd here it will be a little more special though still cheap. there's a small stash of egg money piling up for the tree, a new string or two of lights, and something special yet not excessive for dd. i'm sure the grands will out do santa for quantity and plasticiness. i alway knit dh a new pair of thick wool socks and he always acts surprised because he hasn't seen me knitting them. he's a good man.

th mommas- please give me your crock pot recipes!







:


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
One thing we've done for the past 5 years (since we've moved) is to go get pumpkins, cook them, and freeze them in batches for the rest of the winter. We love pumpkin cookies, breads, pies, and muffins, so we live off of that pumpkin, LOL.

Does it matter what type of pumpkin? And do you roast or boil them?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Would you mind sharing your "Mama Earth Soup" recipe? Sounds delish!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
at this point we're making our own: toothpaste, shampoo, laundry detergent; we use cloth napkins, wipes, tp, we're composting, recycling and looking at how to get to zero waste; i'm gearing up to sew, knit, felt, quilt, weave and even spin whatever we need; i'm ready to start baking sourdough from our own starter, hopefully learn to can in the next few days, and get back into fermenting veg, soaking + drying grains and nuts, making yogurt, making bone broths, and generally making everything from scratch. i hope to make some ricotta cheese, and might try getting some rennet to make simple mozzarella







:. i'm planning what i need to do to the garden to really get vegetable and fruit production happening, amend our soil, prune trees back to get more light, and i'm very happy that we have the rainbarrel, clothesline, and compost going. i'm still on the fence about chickens. i hope to get back to london to put in a winter garden. i plan to try baking soda, olive oil and water mixed and sprayed on my mildewy honesuckle and blackspotted roses this year! poor things.
*










I want to be you when I grow up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meandk0610* 
(just had rabbit stew tonight from our bunnies for the first time! i had to take them to a farm to have them processed though

How many rabbits did you raise? That's neat!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

We raised little sugar pie pumpkins this year, and one large, green bumpy pumpkin that I hope has the right texture for couscous. Just yesterday I was telling dh all the possible uses for pumpkin that I know, and he was pretty excited to use all this food value we have raised.







: I am so glad he is on board with the "do it ourselves" philosophy!








:

We've always roasted pumpkins to freeze.

And just since yesterday's post, I got two awesome phone calls: one, a friend from about 45 minutes away has a bunch of wild grapes to share for making jam, and two, a dear neighbor has a tree full of the most gorgeous, delicious pears. I got some of the pears last year and dried them, and this year I want to try canning some, too, I think. Dh picked some, and I may go back today and pick more.

I am a big thrifter, and yesterday I found two dresses for myself! I wear modest clothes, so it's not easy to find (or afford) stuff new, and I now have appropriate, like-new items for the upcoming holidays.







And I am selling some livestock today, so I'll have a little cash for the kids' gifts.

The kitten seems to be a good choice for natural mouse control.







He is a former barn cat who's clearly been taught to hunt by mom. I need to make him some small mouse toys, but for now he plays well with little toys the kids gave him. This sounds small, but it is huge. If I can give him free run over the house and he can catch and kill mice, I'll be so pleased with him.

I've been freezing tomatoes, but not yet canning. Soon.

vermontmomma,







about your dh and the socks. If I got such a lovely gift, I'd be excited enough to act surprised year after year, too.

artparent, do you do this in both homes?







I understand being on the fence about chickens, but I do love them.

meandk,







on the livestock. We took out another rooster this past weekend, one who was nothing but trouble, and we have one more to go. Dh has to stop putting eggs under broody hens. Gets us way too many roosters. I like them for the soup pot, but in the meantime they pester the hens.

katico, they're having a quilting expo in Madison this weekend. Nancy from Sewing with Nancy is going to be there. I wish I could take my mom to this. I think she would love it. Maybe next year...I'll be planning next year's garden, too. We're increasing the size and I'll need to organize it and sketch a plan so we're sure to plant all the things we want and need, and make good use of the space, and allow for rotation year-to-year.

I've also decided to start experimenting with food-based masks for my weathered face. I don't expect a miracle, but I am looking very weathered these days. Guess I could use a bonnet myself!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

subbing


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok here it is (man this thread moves fast!)

*Mama Earth Soup* {I am a visual cook who tastes things along the way so measurements aren't an exact science to me. I made this on the stovetop in a large pot but can also be made in the crockpot, which I plan to do next time. Also, I used a mix of canned and dry beans, but can be done in any combination. This recipe can be adapted to suit whatever you have, be it frozen, fresh, canned, or dry. I have tried several variations of this soup and it's awesome no matter what, dh eats about 3 bowls in one sitting! You can't mess this up. My philosophy is good ingredients in and a good product will come from it-I use organic whenever I can, Celtic sea salt, and fresh meats.}

1/2 kettle boiling water (smallish kettle)
2 cans or 32 oz salted chicken stock (I had 2 cans of organic chicken stock in my stockpile that I had to use up)
1/2 cup dry lentils
1 can (16 oz) soaked garbanzo beans (chickpeas)
1 can (16 oz) soaked kidney beans
1 bag loose packed chopped frozen spinach
3 cloves chopped fresh garlic
a few shakes onion powder (or chopped onions)
splash or two of olive oil
1 large can (28oz or 1 lb) crushed or diced tomatoes
ground black pepper
*Meat (combination or whatever meat you want)
Meatballs (I used turkey)
Hot Italian Sausage (turkey)
oregano

*optional~crushed red pepper to taste

Put all ingredients together and simmer on low for 40 minutes. I add half the garlic up front and the other half about 20 min before we eat.

I sprinkle Parmesan Cheese on it last minute before we eat as well.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

katico, thanks for all of those knitting links. We're expecting our first little girl, and I'm having so much fun knitting for her!!

Baby's not due till December, but that season is so busy that I'm hitting major nesting mode early and already trying to stock the freezer with easy meals for postpartum. Today I'm making Mulligatawny soup and some bean & bacon soup for the freezer. Also, we're planning a home birth, and I have this irrational fear that I'm going to go into labor on a day when my house is a disaster, so I've been doing a lot of decluttering and organizing hoping I'll be able to keep on top of it so I don't spend my entire labor cleaning for the midwives (I know they don't care, but still!)


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i had that fear too - or mostly knowing that it would be chaos, tried to prevent it somehow!

oh well shucks







we sold our place here, and my folks are kind enough to let us live in a nice corner of theirs when we visit. i definitely don't have the same things going on, no food growing in this country anymore, and no trees of my own to prune. we compost here and use cloth, and share the clothesline, but it isn't my home anymore, not really. i'm basically thinning the stuff that is here so there isn't anything unnecessary, taking what i need in london, and trying to leave it in good order







we might end up living here again in the future so i need to leave a basic home, which seems crazy







but what can you do?

*


----------



## LoveLife (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to join! I'm not sure how much I'll get done this year with a 10 month old and just starting school back up, but I intend to try.

I've got a bunch of tomatoes to make and can salsa with. We've been eating it so fast that I haven't canned any yet, so we'll probably only get a few cans of that. Next week I'm starting on the applesauce and pie fillings. Hopefully I can do a batch a week through October. It probably won't get us through a whole year, but I'll take getting us to spring. LOL.

I need to think about little ones 1st birthday and Christmas. With school there won't be much in the way of homemade gifts. Knitting is slow going and sewing is out of the question with the studying I need to do. Those are the only semi-skills I've got. LOL.

I'm looking forward to reading what everyone else is doing!


----------



## crukai (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
Ok here it is (man this thread moves fast!)

*Mama Earth Soup* {I am a visual cook who tastes things along the way so measurements aren't an exact science to me. I made this on the stovetop in a large pot but can also be made in the crockpot, which I plan to do next time. Also, I used a mix of canned and dry beans, but can be done in any combination. This recipe can be adapted to suit whatever you have, be it frozen, fresh, canned, or dry. I have tried several variations of this soup and it's awesome no matter what, dh eats about 3 bowls in one sitting! You can't mess this up. My philosophy is good ingredients in and a good product will come from it-I use organic whenever I can, Celtic sea salt, and fresh meats.}

1/2 kettle boiling water (smallish kettle)
2 cans or 32 oz salted chicken stock (I had 2 cans of organic chicken stock in my stockpile that I had to use up)
1/2 cup dry lentils
1 can (16 oz) soaked garbanzo beans (chickpeas)
1 can (16 oz) soaked kidney beans
1 bag loose packed chopped frozen spinach
3 cloves chopped fresh garlic
a few shakes onion powder (or chopped onions)
splash or two of olive oil
1 large can (28oz or 1 lb) crushed or diced tomatoes
ground black pepper
*Meat (combination or whatever meat you want)
Meatballs (I used turkey)
Hot Italian Sausage (turkey)
oregano

*optional~crushed red pepper to taste

Put all ingredients together and simmer on low for 40 minutes. I add half the garlic up front and the other half about 20 min before we eat.

I sprinkle Parmesan Cheese on it last minute before we eat as well.

Subbing and YUM that soup sounds delish!


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Today I'm making Mulligatawny soup and some bean & bacon soup for the freezer.

Would love the bean & bacon recipe!

The Mama Earth Soup looks fantastic!

Do any of you make your own salves? I have made one type - shea butter, jojoba,tea tree and lavender and it has become our "go-to" for any cut, scrape, etc. I'd be interested in what other people make and use!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
Would love the bean & bacon recipe!

Well, I had a migraine all day, so I got a double batch of Mulligatawny, but the bean and bacon didn't happen today. I think I'll make it tomorrow though, since my beans are cooked and in the freezer. I'm also not much of a recipe person, but here's my basic forumla:

Bean and Bacon Soup
1 med onion
1 carrot
1 stalk celery
1 C diced tomatoes (or 1 can, or 1 can tomato sauce, whatever you have)
1 qt chicken broth or stock
salt and pepper to taste
Bacon (the more the merrier















beans (right now I have pinto beans, but any white or brown bean would work I'm sure. Black beans would give it a funny color but would taste fine, and I don't really like kidney beans, not sure why) - the more you use the thicker it will be. I'd say about 1 C cooked or 1 can rinsed would be about right)

Cook and crumble bacon, set aside. Dice onion, carrot, and celery. Saute in a couple tbsp bacon grease (or butter or olive oil) until onion is golden. Add tomatoes and chicken stock, salt and pepper. Simmer for 1 hr. Add about 1/2-2/3 of the beans, and puree in blender or with an immersion blender (if using a stand blender, allow to cool for a little bit or it will explode hot soup all over you and the ceiling) Return to pot and add remaining beans and the crumbled bacon. Serve with bread for dunking. Also good with ham instead of bacon.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
Would love the bean & bacon recipe!

The Mama Earth Soup looks fantastic!

Do any of you make your own salves? I have made one type - shea butter, jojoba,tea tree and lavender and it has become our "go-to" for any cut, scrape, etc. I'd be interested in what other people make and use!

I used to make salves a long time ago. I've made soaps and candles too, back then. Nowadays, I get most of that stuff for so cheap from small shops or stores that it's not worth it for me to have the supplies on hand.

Though I do keep essential oils on hand and this is what I make with them:

Oil for colds/flus~basically a homemade natural version of Vicks VapoRub~a mix of carriers oils w/rosemary, lavender, peppermint

I scent my own facial spritz

I make some natural scented perfume oils for myself~my personal favorite so far is Rosemary Mint Aveda knockoff

Sometimes I buy unscented body lotion and scent a small portion of it with EOs.

I make foaming hand/body soap w/Dr. Bronners and some EOs

I put EOs on a handtowel and throw in the dryer w/laundry (when I use the dryer) for a special touch since I don't use dryer sheets. Lately I've been using the dryer more than normal since it's been raining lots.

I mix in EOs with homemade vinegar/water all purpose cleaner, though I haven't done this in a while. Lately I haven't really used all purpose cleaner all that much. I've been cheating and buying toilet cleaner and using lysol wipes on the counters and toilets







: **Note: this is a goal for me for 2010 to get back to my natural cleaners. We had a run of illnesses in this house and it made me go back to the heavy duty stuff and I never returned to the natural cleaners out of laziness. Plus my combo of baking soda and vinegar doesn't seem to keep the toilets clean as long as Lysol Toilet Cleaner.

I've made deodorant spray in the past w/EOs and rubbing alcohol and witch hazel but can only use that in the fall/winter around her since I live in hell







(it's really hot here for a lot of the year)
That's all I can think of right now!

ETA: I just realized what a wild and varied resource this thread is! We have recipes for food, home stuff, patterns, daily schedules, you name it, we cover it!


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

*My Little Warrior*: Just saw your wallabybags cover and I think it's brillliant! These are NOT for microwaving, right? I never microwave in plastic but my neighbor does and it just got me thinking. Do you think those would be functional in just plain cotton? I don't use plastic or paper towels so when I nuke something messy I place a small cotton flannel T&T sewn napkin over it to catch the splatters. What about an all cotton one? Would that work to keep foods fresh in the fridge?


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
*My Little Warrior*: Just saw your wallabybags cover and I think it's brillliant! These are NOT for microwaving, right? I never microwave in plastic but my neighbor does and it just got me thinking. Do you think those would be functional in just plain cotton? I don't use plastic or paper towels so when I nuke something messy I place a small cotton flannel T&T sewn napkin over it to catch the splatters. What about an all cotton one? Would that work to keep foods fresh in the fridge?

Hmm...I'm really not sure about the microwave. These are made of the same PUL used in diaper covers, and as a matter of caution I don't recommend them for storing hot foods or heating in (I don't have any baggies listed right now but I also make sandwich type bags. Check my sold items for pics)

I would think an all cotton one would breathe too much for keeping things fresh in the fridge for very long. But I know some mamas sew reusable sandwich baggies out of cotton and say they work fine for keeping a sandwich soft until lunch time. I like the pul because it's easy to rinse if it gets sticky but can still be machine washed if needed.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Katico, I'm going to be making some salves. I have bees, so I cleaned my cappings for the wax. I saw a little bag of beeswax beads in the health food store today for $6, so I can see why it could get pricey. I use the EOs for other stuff too, so I have them on hand. I have made one just as a chapped hand balm, using beeswax and olive oil, and I steeped melissa, sage and lemon verbena in the oil. I keep it in the kitchen, and everyone who comes over uses it.









I have pears in the dryer. I also have about 8gal pears waiting. I think I am going to try canning some. I want to take pears and pickles to the nice neighbors who kindly shared.

Tomorrow is a big cleaning day, and I'm going to cook Moroccan harira with one of our soup roosters. I have lots of barn work, too. Milked one of my goats tonight. We're weaning, and my mama goat needed a little pressure relieved. Just took a little more than a cup. Not bad from a Boer goat. Raw goat milk for my morning coffee.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

wow, lucky you!

are you using dry or fresh herbs to steep in the oil --would you elaborate on your process for me? you melt the wax in after and stir it up? more!

*


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

subbing

(how did I not know that this thread existed???!!!)


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

(i don't know!! but welcome! have you read the old ones?)

oh, i was thinking about how cold winter will get, i've always wanted to put hot water bottles in our bed before we get in, but some folks in my family are scared of getting scalded. okay, point taken. what i think i'm going to do now, is make rice packs! we don't own a microwave, but apparently you can wrap them in aluminum foil, and put them in a 350 f oven for half an hour or so!







i want to make pretty ones with my new fabric (if i ever get it!) and throw them in the oven after i cook dinner, then pop them under the wool duvets! it will be nice to make one for my big girl's bed, too. lovely







i don't plan to heat our bedroom this winter, particularly because i just discovered that the top of the window doesn't actually close







and partly as an excuse to make lots of quilts and throws for the bed







: the heat pillows will also be nice weights for yoga







i'm thinking lavender would be lovely inside them too. i want to make some sachets, too. i saw this linen one, but i wondered about just some very light fabric, what would you use?

my grandmother, so the story goes, would heat up some whole grains in a pot with water, i don't know what else, then put it in the bed under down comforters all day, and they'd eat the porridge at night. or else, put it in the bed at night, and they'd eat it in the morning. i have no idea, but the second one makes more sense to me. either way it is delightful! i will ask my aunt in the morning, none of the siblings could agree last time i inquired, what type of grain it was. i am so sad that she died before i was into all of this stuff, she used to gather nettles for soup, and picked thousands of wild blackberries and made jam for us, and all kinds of great stuff, i missed out on asking her all about







.

*


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

A Spring mama here!







:

I've had my seedlings growing since the beginning of August and put some in the ground over the weekend. Had a week of frosts last week, so will wait another week or so till I plant out my tomatoes, pumpkins, cucumbers and other temperature sensitive plants.

Haven't been doing any thing particularly home-makery lately. Just continuing to do my flylady zones and really enjoying keeping on top of that deep cleaning (I don't do her other daily routines).

Have been doing a herbal medicine course and really enjoying making tinctures and teas so far. Look forward to summer and harvesting flowers etc. Need to source more herbs to pop in the ground though.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
(i don't know!! but welcome! have you read the old ones?)

oh, i was thinking about how cold winter will get, i've always wanted to put hot water bottles in our bed before we get in, but some folks in my family are scared of getting scalded. okay, point taken. what i think i'm going to do now, is make rice packs!

*

One of my Xmas gifts to everyone last year was mini rice packs for their pockets. You warm them up, pop them in coat pockets and they keep your hands warm - especially great for those who walk or take the bus on winter mornings!


----------



## mummy2jess (Nov 7, 2006)

hi
I would like to join this thread too - I read through alot of the old one but never got the courage up to post








I have three children aged 4, 2 and 7 months. My oldest started school yesterday .
I have been trying to do more traditional things around the house, for example I have crocheted some clothes for my baby and I have started to make one or two bit with the sewing machine. I cook quite alot but do tend to go through phases with that.
In the autumn this year I would like to start making some things for christmas presents and I am making a wonderpets cape for my son for his brithday in November. It might go horribly wrong but at least i have tried lol

sophie


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
subbing

(how did I not know that this thread existed???!!!)

Yeah! Me too!! I'm very excited to have found this thread!









As for me, I sew, quilt, cook from scratch, bake, can, share a garden with mom(we have a teeny yard at our place, so her house gets the big garden!), have a small herb garden, knit and a few other odd things.

I'm hoping to finally start a vermicompost bin this year. And my brother is just showing an interest in beekeeping, so I'm looking forward to all the goodness and craftiness that will bring.

And I have a super yummy recipe for minestrone if anyone wants it. (I figure since soup recipes were being shared, I'd offer...)


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Just wanted to post a "Hi"









I lurked on the other 2 threads and will probably just lurk on this one too. I have 4 children under 6, so life is quite crazy, but I'm here, taking it all in.

I LOVE traditional homemaking, and seek to increase my skills all the time. To date, I cook from scratch, water bath can (don't have a pressure canner, YET), sew, knit, make beeswax candles, a little quilting, getting into woodworking this year, and hoping to get our garden set up over this fall and winter so we will be in full production come spring.

And I would love a minestrone soup recipe. The Bean and Bacon soup sounds good, and I think my DH might actually eat it







:


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

those rice packs sound great! i may make some for winter.

on to salves...i make an all purpose lavender comfrey one that works on anything you can think of. there are a ton of great recipes to try out there. here's some things to know if you want to make a salve:
double boilers are great for infusing herbs into oil but don't let it get too hot or the herbs will fry.
the herbs should be dry or at least wilted so the water content is lower.
add the wax a little at a time and check the consistancy by putting a little on a spoon and refridgerating for a few minutes.
add essential oils towards the end so they don't diffuse away into the air. a little goes a long way.

i always love reading any recipes anyone want to post. here's a wicked easy peanut butter cookie recipe that's good for the gluten intolerant.

1 cup natural pb
1 cup sugar
1 egg

that's it!







:350 degrees for 10 minutes like just about every other cookie recipe.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: Rice packs

My mom makes some of those and uses bird seed instead...just make sure and get the kind without corn. After a few trips in the microwave the seed dries out and holds heat for longer (the first several times the pack will feel damp...) People LOVE them and it was a lifesaver when I was 9mo along with excruciating back pain.


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

: subbing


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello friends! So glad to see we have a new thread! I've been absent for a little while, taking a mini internet break. But I'm back now!







I've been keeping busy, trying to get out a little more and shake this blue feeling I've had. The autumn weather here has helped a lot. Which is odd, since my mom always feels depressed when it's cool and rainy, but my favorite color is grey. And you will have a hard time convincing me there is a more beautiful place on earth than the Blue Ridge Mountains in October.

I've done some sewing, making a few things up for Jack. I finally used the last of my store bought laundry detergent and got to make up my own. It was so easy, took 10 minutes and seems to work really well. I am pleased with it. Been trying to be more consistent with housework, since while he never complains I know John likes it when the house is tidy. So more time spent cleaning + very active almost toddler = a lot less time for the things I want.







aint it always the way? I've collected some really wonderful fabric for myself, and I need to get sewing for myself. But toddler clothes are so much more fun!

Well, I'll sign off for now. PS I am full of envy over all the preserving being done! Someday...


----------



## RomanCarmelMom (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so happy to have found this thread!

I am a SAHM, but am slowly learning how to be a traditional homemaker. I am about to clean out the house, repaint the entire inside, and then reorganize as I put the rooms back together. I'm also about to undertake making all of our bread from scratch. I have never made a loaf of bread that did not turn out well, so I suppose I have no excuse for not making it daily! I want to learn to crochet, and sew. I know how to cross stitch, but am not fond of it. I also want to learn how to make butter and cheese. We already brew beer, but are going to learn how to make wine next summer. We're going to plant the start of our urban orchard this winter!







We have impossible-to-work-with red clay, so I'm making hugelkultur beds to plant the berry bushes in. Who would have though that being a homemaker involved digging ditches??


----------



## Leta (Dec 6, 2006)

I love these threads. Thanks, Maggie.







:

I'm not too shabby at the whole traditional homemaking skills, if I do say so myself. I'm a great scratch cook, and I make a very high percentage of our personal care items.

But I am HOPELESS at fiber arts. I am like put together backward when it comes to knitting or crocheting. I am slooowly getting better at sewing (made 8 dipe covers so far for DS!







) but growing impatient with my own ineptitude.

Can anyone point me toward good resources for self teaching?


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

And I would love a minestrone soup recipe.
Minestrone Soup (I'll post my recipe as I have it, and then tell you how to convert it to fresh ingredients)

2 Tbsp olive oil
1 chopped squash (I prefer yellow)
1 can flat green beans
1/2 med. white or yellow onion (I'll do one small as well, I like onion)
1 can kidney beans - drained
1 can white beans - drained (navy, great northern, ect)
1 can diced tomato
2 cans veggie broth
2 cups water
1 can spinach - drained
1/2 cup pasta
Italian seasonings to taste
salt and pepper to taste

Saute in olive oil in large pot: squash, green beans, and onion

When onion is tender

Add and bring to boil: kidney beans, white beans, tomato, broth, water

When squash is tender

Add: spinach, pasta, seasonings

Cook until pasta is tender

Conversions:
1 can = roughly 1 1/2 cups fresh, you can add or subtract according to taste
1/2 cup dried beans = roughly 1 1/2 cups cooked


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

soup is sounding really good right now, i've got some chicken stock simmering right now.
as to fiber arts tips trial and error has been my plan so far. there's alot of good videos on you tube but my internet connection can't handle it. googling has been a big help, or find a cute little yarn shop with a nice older lady and ask questions.
right now i'm teaching myself to spin with a drop spindle and *love* it







sooo- easy once you get a flow going.


----------



## Leta (Dec 6, 2006)

See, this sounds great, but I am just so clueless. What do I Google? What do I look for on YouTube? Where do you find a spindle? Where do you find... wool? Raw fibers? I don't even know.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Leta, there's a wool store down here in Neenah.







Don't know if you ever come down this way.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I managed 14 qts pears and 4 qts tomato-veg pasta sauce, and a big jar of pickled peppers yesterday, and another dehydrator load of pears, too. I will do one more round in the dehydrator tonight or tomorrow. Took a forced day off today. Tomorrow I am going to make dh and kids do some housecleaning, and I'll be doing more tomatoes. Don't know whether I'll do juice or just all chunks.

I'm not really sure what to tackle next. I want to do something non-food related, but I don't have any sorts of textile-related supplies, and the budget's really, really tight right now. Hrm.


----------



## Leta (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a thought. Four hours is pretty close, compared to where I am for lots of stuff.









I made 2 gallons of soymilk this morning and hung 4 loads of laundry. Now I just need to get it folded...


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
Oil for colds/flus~basically a homemade natural version of Vicks VapoRub~a mix of carriers oils w/rosemary, lavender, peppermint

I love this idea, I am definitely remembering it as a non-yuck alternative for little ones!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 

I have pears in the dryer. I also have about 8gal pears waiting. I think I am going to try canning some. I want to take pears and pickles to the nice neighbors who kindly shared.

Ooooh, I like to spice both peaches and pears when I can them - cinnamon sticks in with peaches and whole star anise in with pears! Super good.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
my grandmother, so the story goes, would heat up some whole grains in a pot with water, i don't know what else, then put it in the bed under down comforters all day, and they'd eat the porridge at night. or else, put it in the bed at night, and they'd eat it in the morning. i have no idea, but the second one makes more sense to me.

*

This reminds me of Girl Guide camp cooking - some recipes call for heating a pot of something (i.e. stew) to boiling and then packing it in sleeping bags or hay. The blankets insulate the pot and it keeps cooking all day or night. Sounds like she was warming her babe's toes at the same time. That is awesome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
i always love reading any recipes anyone want to post. here's a wicked easy peanut butter cookie recipe that's good for the gluten intolerant.

1 cup natural pb
1 cup sugar
1 egg

that's it!







:350 degrees for 10 minutes like just about every other cookie recipe.

I have made that recipe and they are REALLY good cookies, everyone should try them!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Re: Rice packs

My mom makes some of those and uses bird seed instead...just make sure and get the kind without corn.

Bird seed! Smart!

Hearing everything you all are doing or want to do reminds me of how I feel in the library sometimes - a little overwhelmed because there are so many books to read and life is so short!

There is SO much I want to do and learn about and I hope I can put a dent in it


----------



## hippie_mommy (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
This reminds me of Girl Guide camp cooking - some recipes call for heating a pot of something (i.e. stew) to boiling and then packing it in sleeping bags or hay. The blankets insulate the pot and it keeps cooking all day or night. Sounds like she was warming her babe's toes at the same time. That is awesome.

We love using retained heat cooking. Its great for beans, rice, or anything like that. It uses so little energy too!

http://solarcooking.wikia.com/wiki/H...ention_cooking


----------



## whitekole (May 17, 2009)

:


----------



## natural_mama89 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
soup is sounding really good right now, i've got some chicken stock simmering right now.
as to fiber arts tips trial and error has been my plan so far. there's alot of good videos on you tube but my internet connection can't handle it. googling has been a big help, or find a cute little yarn shop with a nice older lady and ask questions.
right now i'm teaching myself to spin with a drop spindle and *love* it







sooo- easy once you get a flow going.

I am doing this too! It is so fun. I got a really cool book about how to make really crazy eclectic yarns, and it really is very hard to mess up yarn enough that it does not look awesome. As long as it holds together you can do lots of things!


----------



## gothnurse3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
I used to make salves a long time ago. I've made soaps and candles too, back then. Nowadays, I get most of that stuff for so cheap from small shops or stores that it's not worth it for me to have the supplies on hand.

Though I do keep essential oils on hand and this is what I make with them:

Oil for colds/flus~basically a homemade natural version of Vicks VapoRub~a mix of carriers oils w/rosemary, lavender, peppermint

I scent my own facial spritz

I make some natural scented perfume oils for myself~my personal favorite so far is Rosemary Mint Aveda knockoff

Sometimes I buy unscented body lotion and scent a small portion of it with EOs.

I make foaming hand/body soap w/Dr. Bronners and some EOs

I put EOs on a handtowel and throw in the dryer w/laundry (when I use the dryer) for a special touch since I don't use dryer sheets. Lately I've been using the dryer more than normal since it's been raining lots.

I mix in EOs with homemade vinegar/water all purpose cleaner, though I haven't done this in a while. Lately I haven't really used all purpose cleaner all that much. I've been cheating and buying toilet cleaner and using lysol wipes on the counters and toilets







: **Note: this is a goal for me for 2010 to get back to my natural cleaners. We had a run of illnesses in this house and it made me go back to the heavy duty stuff and I never returned to the natural cleaners out of laziness. Plus my combo of baking soda and vinegar doesn't seem to keep the toilets clean as long as Lysol Toilet Cleaner.

I've made deodorant spray in the past w/EOs and rubbing alcohol and witch hazel but can only use that in the fall/winter around her since I live in hell







(it's really hot here for a lot of the year)
That's all I can think of right now!

ETA: I just realized what a wild and varied resource this thread is! We have recipes for food, home stuff, patterns, daily schedules, you name it, we cover it!

Oh, would you PLEASE share the vic salve and aveda recipe? I use vic's everyday on my child and I LOVE rosemary mint!! TIA!


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
We love using retained heat cooking. Its great for beans, rice, or anything like that. It uses so little energy too!

http://solarcooking.wikia.com/wiki/H...ention_cooking

That is a great link - why did I never think of applying this to my everyday cooking?!?!

SO simple and so green!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

katico, i love the idea of little heat packs for pockets!! i'm always freezing







: at the playground in the damp cold, it would be lovely to have these! i also want to find a good, safe, wide-mouth thermal food container so i can bring *hot* food to the playground for our lunch. i have a great stainless steel mug and can keep going an extra hour with tea







i'm thinking about finding an old wool blanket to felt and cut as a poncho, i just get SO COLD







:







:







: maybe some woolie long underthings too.









i ended up unable to find rose water, so i have just put some rose otto drops into filtered water, i love it! a little spray of it makes me feel so happy







i'm going to get a couple more spritzer bottles and put the sweet dreams mix in one, and 'cologne' for my partner in another. i'm not sure what to give him though...he loves neroli. anyone have experience or a link for me? or shall i just experiment? i also have frankincense, bergamot, geranium.

does anyone use cider vinegar on their hair? i wondered if i could infuse it with some herbs to make it smell nicer? and the baking soda too?

*


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 

does anyone use cider vinegar on their hair? i wondered if i could infuse it with some herbs to make it smell nicer? and the baking soda too?

*

I've been reading up on this and have read that you can use EO in the vinegar and I bet dried herbs in the BS or infusing the vinegar would work as well.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Stock Question for the experienced mamas!!!

I made chicken stock for the first time yesterday (go me!) I boiled it down fairly concentrated (I guess...it fits in a 32oz jar and I had a LOT of stuff in it) and put it in the fridge. (I plan on using it this week) I checked on it today and it's solid...Is this normal? And how do I go about using it? Do I use it like bouillon and spoon some into water and heat it?


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Stock Question for the experienced mamas!!!

I made chicken stock for the first time yesterday (go me!) I boiled it down fairly concentrated (I guess...it fits in a 32oz jar and I had a LOT of stuff in it) and put it in the fridge. (I plan on using it this week) I checked on it today and it's solid...Is this normal? And how do I go about using it? Do I use it like bouillon and spoon some into water and heat it?

Yep - normal. Boiling bones=gelatine and when it<s concentrated enough it will actually gel.

Did you want to use it as a broth to drink? If you heat some it will liquify again and then you can add water to dilute to taste


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
Did you want to use it as a broth to drink? If you heat some it will liquify again and then you can add water to dilute to taste

Not to drink directly...in recipes


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

AFWife, you should be able to just add straight to recipes. It will add nice body and richness. Inspired by this and the frugal thread, I saved the carcass of today's rotisserie chicken, and when I have another in the freezer, I will make stock.

I wanted to say that I, too, thought the little pocket rice packs are an awesome idea. A cool bigger one could include ties or some other kind of strap to secure on, oh, maybe a bad low back or neck and shoulder area...

I cooked a guinea into soup today, and cooked down a big pile of tomatoes and a few other veggies into another round of sauce. Heating the canner now. I also made yet another zucchini cake, and the last of the pears are in the dehydrator. Except then dh showed up with more pears. He stopped in at a farm where they were letting the pears go and asked if he could pick some.







Three gallons of cherry tomatoes went to the freezer, too. The rest of the cherries I'll dehydrate and spice. They make delicious savory snacks when dried to crunchy, with italian or spicy seasonings.

I've thought about some of the other things I'd like to try--knitting, sewing, etc.--and decided that I'll wait for the bug to hit. I have plenty to do with my hands for now.







Maybe when November rolls around, between raking and shoveling snow.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

seriously







: i need to eat at your house this winter.

all i did today was go to the beach with tons of friends and family, and swim in the ocean









yes, the heat packs would be great for aches.









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
seriously







: i need to eat at your house this winter.

*

Welcome anytime! I have had the great fortune of meeting several MDC mamas IRL and ALL have been like hitting the jackpot.







:


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Savory, crunchy cherries! Huh! Who knew!

Tonight, instead of ordering out supper I stared at the fridge until I was inspired by odds and ends.

leftover half an onion + carton of milk close to expiry + a couple of potatoes that were almost past using+ some canned corn and evap. milk

= corn chowder! Made some drop biscuits to use the last bit of milk and it was really good. All those things would have been pitched in the next day or so if I hadn't used them!

I have been trying hard to see food as money spent - to throw out anything is not only shamefully wasteful, but it is literally throwing away money.

Also going to get back into the habit of using my drying racks indoors for alot of our laundry!

Went yardsaleing this weekend and picked up some great wooden blocks and an old metal dollhouse for DD. Does that count? Thrifty, I guess!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
Savory, crunchy cherries! Huh! Who knew!

Sorry, I mean cherry tomatoes.









Corn chowder and drop biscuits sound


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im trying to get myself loving home making..some days i really get into the rhythm, but its really hard for me other days..

in my last home/town i made our own bread and did a lot of other baking but here, up until 2 days ago i had an oven that didnt work. my landlady finally replaced my stove with a brand new one, so i'm going to get back into that. i guess another factoe isa that i was very isolated in my last town, so i had a lot more time at home.. now im out and about a lot, and finding it hard to get everything done.

i have been canning a bit this season, plan to do lots more..the local food security network is holding a workshop on old fashon home canning every wednesday night for the next few months, so im planning to get in on that. i really love how much my new community values healthy eatings and sustainability. we have an active community garden, which next year i wsill hopefully have time to work at, and i have been working on a friends farm weeding in exchange for veggies and hopefully some lamb at some point.

and i just signed up for a share of locally grown csa grains. its 100+ lbs of kamut, spelt, red fife wheat, hard winter wheat, hard spring wheat & oats. im really really excited about being able to grind our own grains and flake our own oats. now i just need a grain mill! im looking at the family grain mill. anyone have any experience with this one? the meat grinder attachment can be use dto make nut butters too, which we eat a lot of.

im also trying to get some knitting done for selling at the winter fair here.

so after writing it all out, i wonder how i can still feel like i dont do enough.. i see so many other mommas doing such amazing things and i wish i could have enough energy or time to get more done in my days.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i feel the same, fern. not enough time, not enough energy. oh well!! easy does it! just imagine when your little ones are big enough to help you!!

i got my last skeins of yarn today, to take with me to london and hopefully return with some presents. very exciting! i bought large circular needles to make a throw and hopefully a wrap for park days.

oh, and my mother, who used to work with batik, had several embroidery hoops, so i've got a couple to take along.









i could not find any shoes here, my shoes are great structurally but are very badly faded and stained from the indigo in my jeans. anyone know anything about dyeing shoes? suede. i could get another year out of them if they were a little more presentable









*


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

I have days when I feel the satisfaction just ooze from my heart; a warm glow of appreciation... and other days when I want to pull my hair out! My kitchen is tomato central at the moment. I need to buy my pumpkins soon; I didn't grow any this year. And apples apples apples. my family loves homemade applesauce and it is the one food I can't _not_ can...

I think, for me, the frustration with traditional homemaking is my job. I struggle with the balance, even after nearly 20 years of working outside the home (on and off), of being away from the house then returning to pick up where I left off.

This past weekend, I worked 2 twelve hour shifts at the hospital while tomatoes covered my table, countertops, deck... I spent yesterday trying to play catch up. Arrg...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

simplespirit:







my sister is a nurse and i lived with her for a year.. i know how hard 12 hour shifts are on a person..and she didn't have to come home to kids or tomatoes.

well, my day consisted of house tidying, laundry & hanging, baking chocolate zucchini muffins, and now im dehydrating apples. a pretty productive day all in all! oh, and meals and snacks for the kiddos, picking up and dropping off at school, walking downtown to get mail & groceries.. kids are not in bed yet though....


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds great, fern.

squeezing in more social time. i did clean, though, and laundered some things. i made a huge beef stew a couple of days ago, it has been so great to be able to get out and see friends and not worry about the hunger at the end of the bus ride. tomorrow is my first day staying home in a week, i can't wait! maybe time to start packing









i keep meeting more and more old friends who have fallen under the spell of homesteading, traditional solutions, full of energy for all of this!!

*


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Ohhhh, can I join???

DD is 15 months, but I worked up until a few months ago. I am beginning to love homemaking and wish I had better 'skills'. Always looking for ways to get motivated and streamline my processes.

Great!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

exactly what i'm going for.

welcome, chloe's mama!

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
exactly what i'm going for.

welcome, chloe's mama!

*


oooh. nice link! thanks


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

My mom came over and we canned 34 quarts of applesauce, froze 2 gallons of apples sliced for pie/cake/whatever, and saved a quart of sauce for dinner. It took us just over 5 hours, working nonstop, together, and fast.

Beyond that, I got a little laundry, daily barn chores, and NOTHING ELSE done today. Dinner was mostly leftovers and the rest handled by dh, as the kids had a school open house. Then I got home from the school thing and found that a college friend from out of state had popped in while passing through. She'll be back tomorrow, and tomorrow's plan for me is to can more tomatoes, cook a decent dinner, tidy the house a great deal, and suit up to show my friend the bees.

Thursday will need to be a quiet day, as this is a big holiday weekend coming up. We'll see how that works out...Lately, I feel like I've been kept from feeling that satisfaction even from the most productive of days, because our house has been so busy and full of people who don't live here. Just today, I had 4 different parties stop in at the house, for different reasons. Three of those parties ate dinner with us, so...yeah. Really a busy place. Not feeling like a refuge.

And I am still uncertain about gifts for my children this weekend. I want so badly to give them something they will love. Wondering whether I could get each of them a book store gift card and then take them to the bookstore to redeem. Is that weird? Help!


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
And I am still uncertain about gifts for my children this weekend. I want so badly to give them something they will love. Wondering whether I could get each of them a book store gift card and then take them to the bookstore to redeem. Is that weird? Help!

Books are the best gift ever! My daughters' book are treasures... at ages 20 and 22; they still have all of the books we gave then over the years... hundreds! From cheap Little Goldens (I have some with price tags of .89!) to expensive hardcover collectables; these are being held onto for future generations.

The toys and clothes that were given at the same time are loooonng gone. Books are forever









Today... more sauce and salsa! Pints, pints, pints of jars... down to the basement and onto the shevles for winter days!

Blessed Be, my sistahs!


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Yesterday I canned 16pints of dried beans - red, black, pinto, and white northern. and froze 6 cups of white northern. Last night I used one pint that didn't seal and just mixed some barbQ sauce. The kids ate it like there was no tomorrow. lol.
I find that if I don't can or freeze the beans then I don't use them. And I was able to get some super cheep.
I need to buy some more jars. Some how it seems that each year I end up with less and less jars.

Today is bread day. Right now I have 6 loaves raising. Hopefuly this afternoon I'll get to another 6 loaves. We'll see how the day goes.

I finished my 'hot water bottle' rice socks. They turned out pretty well, but I bent my last needle sewing the jean material. I need to stock up on those. lol.

Next on my list is making up soups for the comming winter. My mom never did many soups and stews - dad like meat & potato kind of meals.
What kind of soups do you normaly serve? Favorite recipies???? PLEASE?!?!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

wow. sometimes my brain just makes the leap in ways that seem so unbelievably obvious, but i never got there before. you know, like ohhhh, T-shirt!!

so here we are again. canned beans!! when i lived in canada with a big freezer, i would cook up a giant pot of beans, after soaking them a good long time, and i'd add a type of seaweed to the beans to make them more digestible, so they were really great







. then i'd put them in the freezer. so i'd been thinking that in my tiny london kitchen, with my tiny freezer, that that wasn't possible









thanks for opening my mind!!







this is pressure canning, yes? and how easy would it be to have homemade soups canned and ready to go







: i can't eat onions, which eliminates all storebought soup







so i've never lived with that convenience. i'm so excited! now we'll see how long it takes me to get the equipment set up.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

my friend came over and taught me to drop spindle!!

i've been practicing using this video.

i love it.







my yarn is really slubby.

i started packing, we'll see if i can cram it all in.

*


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Stock Question for the experienced mamas!!!

I made chicken stock for the first time yesterday (go me!) I boiled it down fairly concentrated (I guess...it fits in a 32oz jar and I had a LOT of stuff in it) and put it in the fridge. (I plan on using it this week) I checked on it today and it's solid...Is this normal? And how do I go about using it? Do I use it like bouillon and spoon some into water and heat it?

dh "just took care of"







14 broilers this week and instead of freezing whole like the rest he quartered and bagged them in meal sized amounts and then boiled the 14 carcasses in our big canning pot. we cooked it down to 2 quart jars and a half gallon jar of super concentrated stock and it's delishious







: even without salt or anything. i made some miso already and it was the best ever.
good stock will firm up like that. it makes it really healthy (the old chicken soup cure)


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 

And I am still uncertain about gifts for my children this weekend. I want so badly to give them something they will love. Wondering whether I could get each of them a book store gift card and then take them to the bookstore to redeem. Is that weird? Help!

i would love books as a gift anytime and always have. perfect!

artparent







ressure can only i think because of the acidity. my yarn is also delightfully slubby. i'm going to spin two batches together for a two ply slubby yarn.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Another spring mama here, thanks for remembering us








We are really getting into the garden, don't you love that urgency when Spring hits and you just want to plant a billion things






















Inside the house is not happening so much as I'm still feeling my way as a mama of two instead of one but we'll get there.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Up early and on the







for my third-to-last day of fasting. I have a houseguest, and she gave me the excuse to drop in on the bees. Wow. They have made up their honey stashes and are almost ready for winter, I think. Everyone looks healthy, but I need more supplies. Going to have to plan for it, since we are also buying some hay, and we have holiday expenses this weekend.

artparent, does that spinning just take forever?

Still on tomatoes, and I hope I'll have the chance to go tomorrow and get the kids their book store cards.







Thanks for the feedback! I thought about actual books, but this way we get an outing, and I can get them a coffee. I picked up a couple of crafting items, too. New window paints and some fabric paints for puppet making. I hope they get excited.

Pressure canners: I have a pressure cooker, just a "cheap" one (not that it didn't cost plenty) that supplies only 10lb pressure, probably could fit 4 pint jars. Could I use this, or do I need an actual canner to pressure can stuff? I don't need to do beans ahead, I usually have enough time to do a quick soak for the dry bean recipes we do...but it would be nice to have canned soups. I think that would make such a nice gift, and it would be another thing to make with all the garden vegetables.

Eggplants. I don't like them dried, and the books say pressure canning.







A friend fries them to freeze, and I think I read about slicing and freezing with paper between...but that sounds so fussy.

My mom about died when she saw the shelf I was using for my canned goods in the basement.







I admit it was scary. So we hijacked a shelf from a closet, and now I have another decluttering job to manage. But at least it's less likely that all my pickles will go crashing to the floor. And I did get independent verification that I made a LOT of pickles.







If OCD Mom says I did...

I figure on canning another dozen quarts of plain tomatoes, and the rest I'll cook down into sauces. Saves space and gets me closer to the desired result anyway.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
my friend came over and taught me to drop spindle!!

i've been practicing using this video.

i love it.







my yarn is really slubby.

i started packing, we'll see if i can cram it all in.

*

This is my new dream project! I want to learn how to spin and then dye the yarns in beautiful colorways. I paint and have always loved the unique combinations of colors created by watercolors. But I have so many other projects going on that this won't happen for a while but I'm dreaming!


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommathea* 
Today is bread day. Right now I have 6 loaves raising. Hopefuly this afternoon I'll get to another 6 loaves. We'll see how the day goes.
...
What kind of soups do you normaly serve? Favorite recipies???? PLEASE?!?!

Oh, I am so jealous of bread makers. I can never seem to find the motivation and we have the most beautiful french bakery right around the corner....

As for soups, we don't eat alot of soup but I always try to keep some frozen - usually chicken with sweet potatoes and white wine, and ham/kale/white bean. Yum.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplespirit* 
Books are the best gift ever!


true dat. I think books are a beautiful gift. I love to find vintage copies of favourite books to give as gifts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
I have a houseguest, and she gave me the excuse to drop in on the bees. Wow. They have made up their honey stashes and are almost ready for winter, I think.

Bees! How much honey do you get?

Not much happening here. Knitting on Little Miss' new sweater, about 1/2 done. I also caved and bought some new wool for her winter hat/mitts/scarf instead of using stash. It's a pale blue mohair that is just going to look so sweet with her blue eyes, I couldn't resist.

I put my back out a couple of days ago and have been very appreciative that the house is clean - I have a schedule where I deep clean a room or area each day of the week, so if something happens, like me parking on the sofa for a few days in pain, the house survives because everything was done recently and can wait until next week to be done again!


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's what I do when canning beans -

Soak over night
Drain water off and rinse.
In a large pot add beans and enough water to cover beans by quite a bit
Bring beans to a boil - boil 10min
Pack beans in hot jars, add the boil liquid to the beans leaving 1inch headspace
Wipe rims, put on lids and rings
Add to pressure canner/cooker that has 3-4 inches of water in it at a simmer.
Cook for 1hr 15min for pints - 1hr 30min for Quarts. At 10lb pressure.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thank you thea!!

*


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Simple Green Frugal Co-Op

This is an awesome, inspiring, informative site!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

you might like this blog too, she used to write at the co-op. she has a forum now, too. busy!

i also adore this one for a round-up of great tutorials and crafts online. very worth it to subscribe to the feed.

we just made these paper flowers, very sweet.

i have half a mind to start blogging again. so much interesting stuff to share. but then i might be too busy blogging to make the interesting stuff!

*


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Which would be the best buy iyo?

Sewing machine
Food Vac
Canning system

Just an opinion. Which has saved you the most money?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i would buy the top and bottom, not the middle (plastic!) and i would try to get them both used...

*


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
i would buy the top and bottom, not the middle (plastic!) and i would try to get them both used...

*

How do you store foods that you get in bulk (namely: meat) without plastic? Right now we're using freezer ziplocs and it's just not working well enough


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

are things thawing out + making a mess? i use butcher paper (well, i ask the butcher to) and when i thaw it i just throw it in a bowl. i wonder if this would work for you or if there's other issues?

*


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
are things thawing out + making a mess? i use butcher paper (well, i ask the butcher to) and when i thaw it i just throw it in a bowl. i wonder if this would work for you or if there's other issues?

*

We tend to buy all of our meat for the month at once (or at least for 2+ weeks) If I leave it in the packaging it's usually fine...but if I separate it out (like, if I buy 3lbs of chicken breasts and separate it to a pound each or a couple of pork chops instead of 8) it tends to get a bit icy. And things start to not fit so well...

We don't have a butcher. We just do the straight grocery store.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Which would be the best buy iyo?

Sewing machine
Food Vac
Canning system

Just an opinion. Which has saved you the most money?

Sewing machine all the way. I make gifts of all sorts, clothes for DD, cloth pads, etc. Big money saver for me. If I am careful not to buy all the fabric I want


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I'd do the canning stuff first, then sewing machine. I use more plastic than I like with freezing (our butcher uses butcher paper and we use freezer bags for chicken and vegetables). Wish I knew a better way. I'm glad I can at least can some stuff.

Then I'd need to learn to sew.








We had to return a kitten dh brought home to the farm we got it from. It was a ringworm carrier, and the kids and I all have ringworm now.







Incredibly aggressive ringworm. My mosquito bites are turning into ringworm. Dd's face was covered in it. Ugh. Of course right before a big holiday.









I skipped canning today, and tomorrow I'll be doing more tomatoes. Also plan to get the laundry all put away and get the house caught up, as we might be getting visitors. Sheep will be dewormed.

Anyone know about harvesting pumpkins? Everything I read says I can now, but am I supposed to wait until it's cooler for better flavor? Why would I think that?


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
Anyone know about harvesting pumpkins? Everything I read says I can now, but am I supposed to wait until it's cooler for better flavor? Why would I think that?

I'd assume that a frost would sweeten them? Google will know


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Which would be the best buy iyo?

Sewing machine
Food Vac
Canning system

Just an opinion. Which has saved you the most money?

the canning system is probibly the cheapest if you're doing water bath canning. you can usually get a starter kit for $30 plus $10 per flat of jars and do pretty well with that.

the food vac is a little gimicky for me, do they really work like in the infomercials? if we were doing more direct sales to the public i could see it looking more professional but for just our own meats and frozen produce we use freezer bags and butcher paper. we just already have so many kitchen machines we never use taking up space that i can't see us buying another one. if i can get rid of our bread maker and rice steamer i may consider a dehydrator to take their place.

the sewing machine, glass blender, and kitchenaid mixer are my favorite tools by far.

1jooj: we let a frost hit our winter squashes and it makes them sweet. i am going to cover the plants tonight with sheets though because we got a late start this year and i want them to develop a little more.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

today we went to the equinox gathering where the local honey truck comes.. i stocked up on honey and all sorts of other yunmminess..squash & kale and beets and carrots, honey comb too as a treat..mostly all of the things i will be growing myself next year but because we moved in july it just wasn't possible. now im going to make soup, put away my veggies and knit a while.

oh and we got our first raw milk & yogurt.







its divine.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
the canning system is probibly the cheapest if you're doing water bath canning. you can usually get a starter kit for $30 plus $10 per flat of jars and do pretty well with that.

the food vac is a little gimicky for me, do they really work like in the infomercials? if we were doing more direct sales to the public i could see it looking more professional but for just our own meats and frozen produce we use freezer bags and butcher paper. we just already have so many kitchen machines we never use taking up space that i can't see us buying another one. if i can get rid of our bread maker and rice steamer i may consider a dehydrator to take their place.

the sewing machine, glass blender, and kitchenaid mixer are my favorite tools by far.

I'm really looking into the canning thing...I didn't know it was THAT inexpensive. Definitely point on that side.
Yes, the food vac works like on TV. My ILs have one and it works just the same. It just seems like we'd be able to buy more meat when it's on sale. We only tend to buy a few pounds at a time because we can't keep it properly.
The sewing machine is mostly a selfish buy...







I like to sew.


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
I'm really looking into the canning thing...I didn't know it was THAT inexpensive. Definitely point on that side.


90% of my canning supplies were purchased used. Last spring, my hubby found jars for $5 a dozen; with rings! We bought all eight boxes. The jars were in perfect shape and that was less than 1/2 price.

My pots, hot water bather and pressure cooker were all purchased used as well. The pressure cooker cost us $10.

I fully anticipate _really_ good canning equipment deals within the next 2 years. My theory is that gardening and canning is very trendy right now due to the economy. People who would never considered canning went out and bought new canning stuff to try (all of the retail stores in my area have nothing on the shelve; sold out) and these 'new frugals' will try canning. Some will like it and keep up with it but I really don't think most of these people will continue to can tomotoes after the economy swings upwards. I think there will be LOTS of jars, rings, hot water canners and pressure cookers at garage sales, craigslist, and thirft stores.

I plan on buying everything I can get my hands on because both of my daughters will be starting thier homes/adult lives soon and will be needing canning equipment (so they wont 'borrow' mine!)


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplespirit* 
I fully anticipate _really_ good canning equipment deals within the next 2 years. My theory is that gardening and canning is very trendy right now due to the economy. People who would never considered canning went out and bought new canning stuff to try (all of the retail stores in my area have nothing on the shelve; sold out) and these 'new frugals' will try canning. Some will like it and keep up with it but I really don't think most of these people will continue to can tomotoes after the economy swings upwards. I think there will be LOTS of jars, rings, hot water canners and pressure cookers at garage sales, craigslist, and thirft stores.

we're just too trendy right now!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Sunday's are usually my 'find the livingroom floor and catchup from the week before/get ahead for the coming week' days, so I've been busy! With DH home to mostly handle the kiddos I've cleaned the bedroom, kitchen, and diningroom/livingroom, washed 3 loads of laundry, I have 2 loaves of bread rising, and black bean brownies in the oven. I'm going to start a crockpot of chicken stock tonight after dinner with a chicken carcas and veggie peelings I've got in the freezer. I think dinner tonight will be a chicken noodle cassarole. I also need to make a meal for a friend of DH's whos wife just had a baby yesterday.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

do you think i could make chicken stock in the oven? maybe if i bring it to a boil and then pop it in a warm oven overnight? i don't feel very comfortable having stock on my gas hob all night, and my family isn't very fond of the smell either







...anyone do this? i don't have a slowcooker.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

was i talking with you folks about using stock bones after, to make bonemeal? you just throw them on your fire (would that i had a fireplace) and later put the ash on your compost. well, here's another step you could add!!









*


----------



## RetroMom (Nov 20, 2006)

subbing... what an awesome thread!


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Black bean brownies!!!!!! I love that, I'm so making a batch tomorrow!

MyLittleWarrior: I love to take food to people-it makes me feel so neighbourly and awesome. Houses with new babies, or sickness, or people moving into a new house....I love to drop off something homecooked. What sort of things do you all make and take?

My standards are baked vegetarian ravioli (a casserole with tomato sauce and mozza with the ravioli), chicken soup, biscuits, muffins, etc. I'd love some new ideas! I have a friend who recently fractured both her elbows and couldn't really lift anything for 6 weeks and I was trying to take something over every week but by the end of it I was running out of ideas!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

I ended up doing two chicken tetrizinis. One for us, one for them. It's easy when you can just make a double batch of something so you have an extra. Recipe review on the brownies: they came out kinda dry and chalky and not sweet or chocolaty enough. There are several recipes out there though, so next time I'll try a different one. My 2 and 4 year olds gobbled them up though.

On the chicken stock, I know some people will simmer it on their stove top all day, then just turn it off and place a lid on it over night, and bring it back to a boil in the morning and then simmer the rest of the day. I would think bringing it back to a boil would kill off anything that might be worrysome. Also, I usually can my chicken stock in the pressure canner when I'm done, so I'm pretty sure there are no germies by the time I'm done with that.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
I ended up doing two chicken tetrizinis. .

Recipe please?


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
Recipe please?









Chicken Tetrazini

I didn't have any Sherry, so I left that out. It's basically noodles with chicken and mushrooms in a cream sauce with Parmesan cheese on top







I had chicken in the fridge from the chickens I roasted that needed used up, so this killed two birds with one stone


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

i'm desperate to figure out a way to make this th routine work better. this place is trashed and i'm so busy with freelance work and dd that i have this problem where i partially clean soomething, get called away, partially clean something else, again i'm interupted, etc etc. nothing actually gets clean and i'm exhasted.
i think i've got a plan now and it's starting to get better a little. i made a schedule with one, maybe two major chore projects per day. if sunday is fold and put away laundry day that's what i do, even if i get interupted a million times i just go back and keep cracking at it. i also put fun chores like a bread day and a walk day and such on it to make it bearable. so since friday is vacuum day i know saturday is yoga day because the floor will be clean and i wont get covered in cat/dog hair. so far so good!







even dh got inspired and helped out a bit by picking up the kitchen with me.








if it works out i may add extra chores to each day but i don't want to get overwhelmed again.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
I ended up doing two chicken tetrizinis. One for us, one for them. It's easy when you can just make a double batch of something so you have an extra. Recipe review on the brownies: they came out kinda dry and chalky and not sweet or chocolaty enough. There are several recipes out there though, so next time I'll try a different one. My 2 and 4 year olds gobbled them up though.

On the chicken stock, I know some people will simmer it on their stove top all day, then just turn it off and place a lid on it over night, and bring it back to a boil in the morning and then simmer the rest of the day. I would think bringing it back to a boil would kill off anything that might be worrysome. Also, I usually can my chicken stock in the pressure canner when I'm done, so I'm pretty sure there are no germies by the time I'm done with that.

this is how we make our stocks, works great!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

OMG vermontmama I have the same issues. I don't know whether it's that I am disorganized or that the household is just too complicated, but I will, for example, go out with a bucket of chicken scraps, feed the chickens, notice the emus or a goat needs something, see red tomatoes and pick them, then return to the house without my dirty chicken scrap bucket to a full sink of dishes, then remember I need to hang laundry for it to dry before nightfall, so I hang laundry, see the mailman came, get the mail, and go back in...to cold dishwater.

I'm not ADHD. I just need to figure out an intuitive flow from job to job.

Today, dh is home so I have yet to complete a household task. We had some admin stuff to do, and then I went for a run. My plans for the afternoon are to pick produce, clean the kitchen and can tomatoes. Keeping it small. Dehydrator needs to be reloaded too, probably mint.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i run into those issues too, whenever i am adding extra to my routine, things tend to fall apart, i work out the bugs, things change again. and small children will turn everything on its head, of course! your new routine sounds reasonable, if you can follow it. i found it hard to do that at first. i was finding that dealing with one room for every weekday and the garden on weekends (though i might end up doing stuff anywhere as well...but that was the minimum) helped me make things increasingly better, at best, and just reset to livable, at worst. also in the winter i haven't got the garden to do much in, but we also make bigger messes being in the house all day! i have my computer send me emailed reminders, but if i can be sure to have someone over once or twice a week that really helps me maintain things at the level where they don't fall apart.

i also planned my daily routine according to the structure of our house, so the first things to do are in the bedroom + bathroom, then go downstairs to the kitchen - etc. and the routines are also put up in all rooms. some things i try to assume i will do each day, if i make it every other day then i just forget completely. if you can connect the thought of doing something with some other regular thing, it is much easier - attach it. so i attach bedroom, where we keep our library books, to the day we visit the library - i'm in there finding them anyway.

i also have one weekly cleaning hour when things get a basic sweep + scrub.

i have begun to enjoy filling the sink, or a small pot in the sink, with hot soapy water when i begin to make a meal, so i can wash up immediately after eating.

i'm completely off most routines, being in canada, so we'll see how our new life looks when we return to the uk!

*


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

Ahhh.... the few last post really resonate with me. I have been a 'traditional' homemaker for over 20 years and now, with only 2 kids left in at home (ages 13 and 17) I am coming up against all new challenges.

Last night, after working 12 hours... I come home to nasty dishes in the sink, crumbs and grease all over the counters and the excuse? "we couldn't put dirty dishes in the dishwasher because it was full of clean dishes..."










Now, after raising babies to toddlers to kids to teens... with 2 fully grown and living adult lives... the last two decide to back slide and become helpless? I don't think so!

I will not be 'punsihed' for needing to work instead of tending to the house 24/7. I would love to stay home but at this point; it just isn't possible.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
OMG vermontmama I have the same issues. I don't know whether it's that I am disorganized or that the household is just too complicated, but I will, for example, go out with a bucket of chicken scraps, feed the chickens, notice the emus or a goat needs something, see red tomatoes and pick them, then return to the house without my dirty chicken scrap bucket to a full sink of dishes, then remember I need to hang laundry for it to dry before nightfall, so I hang laundry, see the mailman came, get the mail, and go back in...to cold dishwater.

I'm not ADHD. I just need to figure out an intuitive flow from job to job.

Oh Mama, you just described my life! Thankyou for letting me know I am not the only one








and, you have Emus?!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmamapagan* 
Oh Mama, you just described my life! Thankyou for letting me know I am not the only one








and, you have Emus?!

I know, right?! Then, yesterday while I was picking tomatoes, some company rolled into the driveway, which took half an hour of my time...then a load of hay rolled in, so forget tomatoes. I cooked up dinner, we ate and then went back out and unloaded the hay in the dark (which was good because it rained overnight). Then I read with ds until bedtime. Now I have a kitchen to clean, I am still behind on the tomatoes, and I need to work out before I watch my niece for my sister today.








Whatever. I'll grow into this.

And as for the emus, I'd just as soon not have them...but we have them. I think I will sell their eggs this winter and only hatch a few.

So. Today, I will load the dehydrator again, can some @$!%ing tomatoes, roast a chicken and call that success. Guess I better get moving.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi guys, I am just lurking on here...still reading the very first thread about this. I am sooo inspired by all of you. I am really sad because I don't know where to start. I want to become a good homemaker and I am failing so bad. I have Depression so just to get through the day is hard. But last night I found out my nine-year-old is doing cooking and cleaning with her grandma and it made me so sad. Don't get me wrong....I want her to but I am afraid she will not have many memories of doing cooking and things with me.







I mean we do things like bake cookies once in a while and last night she helped make eggs but I am nowhere near where I want to be. I am so ashamed.







I tried flylady but she annoys me and I can't do her emails cause I don't have a computer at home. Please...can anyone recommend a book and/or website that will help me? I really want to change and I don't know where to start. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Worm* 
Hi guys, I am just lurking on here...still reading the very first thread about this. I am sooo inspired by all of you. I am really sad because I don't know where to start. I want to become a good homemaker and I am failing so bad. I have Depression so just to get through the day is hard. But last night I found out my nine-year-old is doing cooking and cleaning with her grandma and it made me so sad. Don't get me wrong....I want her to but I am afraid she will not have many memories of doing cooking and things with me.







I mean we do things like bake cookies once in a while and last night she helped make eggs but I am nowhere near where I want to be. I am so ashamed.







I tried flylady but she annoys me and I can't do her emails cause I don't have a computer at home. Please...can anyone recommend a book and/or website that will help me? I really want to change and I don't know where to start. Thanks so much!!!

first... I offer a big







because I completely understand where your coming from; I have suffered from clinical depression on and off all of my life. Sometimes, it's under control with meds and 'tools' I have gained over the years of therapy and then there other periods of my life when my depression engulfs me and I end up in bed, not brushing my teeth and staring into the darkness.

I can't stress enough that shame will only hurt you; try your best to release it so you can move forward. The Flylady is a bit much even for the most upbeat homemakers (imo) and programs like flylady can actually hurt someone who is in an already vulnerable spot.

I wish I had a book or website to point out for you but really... I don't know of anything that has helped me other than trying to hold onto myself first and allowing everything to fall into place later. Seriously, there will be dirty dishes everyday for the rest of your life. I was just whining (a few post back) about dirty dishes and yes; it makes me







but in the log run- I know that my kids are hurt far less by dust than by their mom hiding in her room with the drapes closed.

I don't think this reply was very helpful to your actual question but I wanted to offer some support because sister, I have been there/done that.

Blessed Be


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplespirit* 
first... I offer a big







because I completely understand where your coming from; I have suffered from clinical depression on and off all of my life. Sometimes, it's under control with meds and 'tools' I have gained over the years of therapy and then there other periods of my life when my depression engulfs me and I end up in bed, not brushing my teeth and staring into the darkness.

I can't stress enough that shame will only hurt you; try your best to release it so you can move forward. The Flylady is a bit much even for the most upbeat homemakers (imo) and programs like flylady can actually hurt someone who is in an already vulnerable spot.

I wish I had a book or website to point out for you but really... I don't know of anything that has helped me other than trying to hold onto myself first and allowing everything to fall into place later. Seriously, there will be dirty dishes everyday for the rest of your life. I was just whining (a few post back) about dirty dishes and yes; it makes me







but in the log run- I know that my kids are hurt far less by dust than by their mom hiding in her room with the drapes closed.

I don't think this reply was very helpful to your actual question but I wanted to offer some support because sister, I have been there/done that.

Blessed Be

simplespirit,

It was INCREDIBLY helpful because you shared with me your story and made me see I'm not alone. I was just getting so down on myself because everyone is doing these wonderfully creative things and I can barely keep my house clean. I have a lot of guilt too because I am separated from dd's father and my mom lives with us and I want to make their lives easier and happier.

Thanks for what you said about flylady...I thought it was just me but good to know she is hard for others too. She means well but she is overwhelming.

Yes, I am trying so hard to be a patient mother and really be there for my dd. Like when she talks to me about things that happen at school I really try to make the effort to really focus on HER and not all the billions of other things that are on my mind. But last night I was telling her how I need to let her do more things cause she is big and I need to get better at cooking and cleaning and she said not to put myself down..she is such an incredible kid and all the more reason why I feel guilty. Sigh. And this year she told me she wants me to be a party parent at her school. I am nervous about that cause I feel like I dont fit in with the PTA people but she asked so I am doing it.

Thank you again...you have no idea how much your post meant to me. And thank you so much for the hug, I really needed that.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Sorry to keep hijacking this thread but I also feel so guilty that I haven't taught her much and it's too late. I mean for goodness sake...she is only 9!! LOL I guess there's still hope huh?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

(((dr.worm!))) i sometimes struggle a LOT and certainly did when i wasn't feeling well, due to sleep deprivation or mild depression...i've been able to overcome a lot with creating routines and being gentle with myself. not easy. also with taking a natural vit d cod liver oil regularly and eating lots of good fat like butter and coconut oil! it sounds like you are handling a lot already. when i have support of various kinds i can do so much more. also keep in mind that lots of us here may do wonderful things you speak of - but not constantly!! or in just in bursts. things definitely do fall apart around here. my older child is almost nine, and it really is just the beginning of sewing, knitting, cooking for us...and she is very interested. i'm home with her, we homeschool, so this is *what we do* as opposed to fitting it in after all the other things, that is MUCH easier. good health and good support are critical, to be doing many extra things. take it easy on yourself. early in this thread i posted my routines, keep reading and you'll find that and others. you may be amazed at what you can do if you just take flylady's advice of creating a very abbreviated routine for yourself, doing that for a few weeks, and s l o w l y adding things to it. i used to live in pure chaos - passports stacked between papers that were clearly garbage, huge piles of clean and dirty mixed up on the floor in the bedroom, piles of dishes in the sink and the counters, nothing in the fridge and had to order pizza, financial chaos, no wonder i couldn't get out of bed!! it is a fine line at first, but once you start to get rituals established, it gives you more energy.
try to use this thread to inspire rather than to criticize. it is full of ideas and i think we are all aspiring, that certainly doesn't mean success all of the time. for example right now i am spending a ton of time reading about all of this, but very, very little time actually doing. i finished knitting something yesterday, had a visit with friends and then family, and read a huge amount. i certainly didn't sit down and teach my children anything aside from a conversation we had about heating houses, caring for the earth, and other ways we could keep warm - so we all went and put on sweaters! that was lovely! took 5 minutes! but they played hard with lots of people. when i'm back in london i won't have all of that, no doubt i will be tired!
enjoy your mother's participation! i wish i still had my grandmother. it is contributing if you can give your mother the time to be with your daughter, and you can even suggest passing on any other skills she might have, or learning together.
take it easy on yourself. joyful inspiration will give you more energy than punitive demanding.
here's what gets me out of bed, when i cannot seem to. i am very visual, so i vividly picture the kitchen the way i'd like it cleaned up, then either put on some music, the timer, or phone a friend on my cordless phone, and get down to making that image reality. usually what i think will take 4 hours takes only 1/2 an hour. or less.

i hope something here is useful to you.

today is the day to go digging in the crawlspace for the canner, and see if i can bring it with me to england









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

my tomatoes finally were delivered!







so i can can something for the first time!









*


----------



## Hollysmom (Aug 12, 2004)

This is an amazing thread! Going back to read some more


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
(((dr.worm!))) i sometimes struggle a LOT and certainly did when i wasn't feeling well, due to sleep deprivation or mild depression...i've been able to overcome a lot with creating routines and being gentle with myself. not easy. also with taking a natural vit d cod liver oil regularly and eating lots of good fat like butter and coconut oil! it sounds like you are handling a lot already. when i have support of various kinds i can do so much more. also keep in mind that lots of us here may do wonderful things you speak of - but not constantly!! or in just in bursts. things definitely do fall apart around here. my older child is almost nine, and it really is just the beginning of sewing, knitting, cooking for us...and she is very interested. i'm home with her, we homeschool, so this is *what we do* as opposed to fitting it in after all the other things, that is MUCH easier. good health and good support are critical, to be doing many extra things. take it easy on yourself. early in this thread i posted my routines, keep reading and you'll find that and others. you may be amazed at what you can do if you just take flylady's advice of creating a very abbreviated routine for yourself, doing that for a few weeks, and s l o w l y adding things to it. i used to live in pure chaos - passports stacked between papers that were clearly garbage, huge piles of clean and dirty mixed up on the floor in the bedroom, piles of dishes in the sink and the counters, nothing in the fridge and had to order pizza, financial chaos, no wonder i couldn't get out of bed!! it is a fine line at first, but once you start to get rituals established, it gives you more energy.
try to use this thread to inspire rather than to criticize. it is full of ideas and i think we are all aspiring, that certainly doesn't mean success all of the time. for example right now i am spending a ton of time reading about all of this, but very, very little time actually doing. i finished knitting something yesterday, had a visit with friends and then family, and read a huge amount. i certainly didn't sit down and teach my children anything aside from a conversation we had about heating houses, caring for the earth, and other ways we could keep warm - so we all went and put on sweaters! that was lovely! took 5 minutes! but they played hard with lots of people. when i'm back in london i won't have all of that, no doubt i will be tired!
enjoy your mother's participation! i wish i still had my grandmother. it is contributing if you can give your mother the time to be with your daughter, and you can even suggest passing on any other skills she might have, or learning together.
take it easy on yourself. joyful inspiration will give you more energy than punitive demanding.
here's what gets me out of bed, when i cannot seem to. i am very visual, so i vividly picture the kitchen the way i'd like it cleaned up, then either put on some music, the timer, or phone a friend on my cordless phone, and get down to making that image reality. usually what i think will take 4 hours takes only 1/2 an hour. or less.

i hope something here is useful to you.

today is the day to go digging in the crawlspace for the canner, and see if i can bring it with me to england









*

Thank you soo much also!! And it helps to know that your dd is nine and only starting to do this stuff...yay! Yes, the clutter and chaos is the worst and I get myself all upset over it. If I could just get that taken care of I think my life would be so much easier. I wish I had a time machine and I could go back and not clutter up my house. Where is Doc Brown these days?? LOL Oh and sorry I mean she spends time with her dad's mom...she doesn't get to do much with my mom who lives with us either cause of my disorganization. I will keep trying..yes, you guys are such an inspiration. I am trying to add little things to my day and start a routine but it is so hard.

Thanks again...I love you guys!!!


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

What counts is that you know these skills are important for your kids to learn. I am a Girl Guide leader working with girls aged 9-11 and you would be AMAZED at how many of them have never peeled a carrot, baked cookies, been allowed to touch a paring knife....and then we wonder why people grow up without basic skills and common sense!

On the topic of depression and housekeeping, I am just now starting to come to terms with some very long term depression and anxiety and mine manifests in the opposite form - I obsessively clean, organize, arrange, make from scratch....and it is just as hard - your house and STUFF feel like an endless task. My house is pretty pin neat and I still feel overwhelmed by 'how much there is to do' Hang in there!

And yes, noone here is Martha Stewart (even Martha isn't Martha..,). Nobody eats nothing but their own preserved vegetables and handmade cheese from their own purebred cows...my fridge is desperate for a good scrubbing, there has been a pile of sheets sitting on my couch for 3 days and I ate chocolate for breakfast...so,...yknow......cut yourself some slack









One thing I will say is that creating is very cathartic for me. Making something with my own hands, with my own creativity goes a long way to soothing my self doubt and feelings of helplessness. The process of making is relaxing (knitting or baking or quilting) and I am proud of the accomplishment when it is done. It slows me down, makes me feel capable and independant, and quiets that little voice in my head that says I can't do anything right.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
What counts is that you know these skills are important for your kids to learn. I am a Girl Guide leader working with girls aged 9-11 and you would be AMAZED at how many of them have never peeled a carrot, baked cookies, been allowed to touch a paring knife....and then we wonder why people grow up without basic skills and common sense!

On the topic of depression and housekeeping, I am just now starting to come to terms with some very long term depression and anxiety and mine manifests in the opposite form - I obsessively clean, organize, arrange, make from scratch....and it is just as hard - your house and STUFF feel like an endless task. My house is pretty pin neat and I still feel overwhelmed by 'how much there is to do' Hang in there!

And yes, noone here is Martha Stewart (even Martha isn't Martha..,). Nobody eats nothing but their own preserved vegetables and handmade cheese from their own purebred cows...my fridge is desperate for a good scrubbing, there has been a pile of sheets sitting on my couch for 3 days and I ate chocolate for breakfast...so,...yknow......cut yourself some slack









One thing I will say is that creating is very cathartic for me. Making something with my own hands, with my own creativity goes a long way to soothing my self doubt and feelings of helplessness. The process of making is relaxing (knitting or baking or quilting) and I am proud of the accomplishment when it is done. It slows me down, makes me feel capable and independant, and quiets that little voice in my head that says I can't do anything right.

Thanks Katico! Yeah, I guess you have a point there..at least I realize she needs these skills and I have figured it out now and not when she is married with her own kids and struggling to do things. I'm glad she is interested in these things too so she is easy to teach!

Yeah, I have to just chill and try to take it one day at a time and I loove to bake when I actually take the time...I did bake DD some chocolate chip cookies from scratch a few weeks ago...


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Everything the PPs have said is so true.

I keep getting sidelined by one thing or another, and I am just happy to get anything done at all, keep the livestock fed, and have a nutritious meal to feed the family by bedtime.

I also supplement Vit D. Lots of fresh foods, especially salads, and daily cardio exercise are what save me from myself. When I had one child and a home in town, I was a little obsessive about the house. Floors were scrubbed twice weekly, vacuumed daily. Dishes were never on the counter or in the sink. Laundry never accumulated more than two days.

Those days are gone, thank the Lord!

OK. Lunch break is over. Time to get some work done.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
Everything the PPs have said is so true.

I keep getting sidelined by one thing or another, and I am just happy to get anything done at all, keep the livestock fed, and have a nutritious meal to feed the family by bedtime.

I also supplement Vit D. Lots of fresh foods, especially salads, and daily cardio exercise are what save me from myself. When I had one child and a home in town, I was a little obsessive about the house. Floors were scrubbed twice weekly, vacuumed daily. Dishes were never on the counter or in the sink. Laundry never accumulated more than two days.

Those days are gone, thank the Lord!

OK. Lunch break is over. Time to get some work done.









1j00j...wow!! I couldn't imagine having livestock too! Wow!! Yes I need to start eating better and exercising because I am sooo exhausted and anxious all the time..and I could stand to lose about 10 pounds







I drink too much coffee and don't sleep well so I need to work on that too.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

1jooj you do SO much. clearly you always did. i tend to do a lot when there's a lot to do...and when there is less to do i am less efficient. partly why i keep huge numbers of ideas in my bank!

well, that was a pleasure, i cut the bad spots, my little one lifted them carefully into boiling water with a ladle, my tall one lifted them out of the boiling water into ice water and popped them out of their skins. when the little one had enough we took over. and i ran around getting more ice water, tossing the warmed water into the garden, and starting sauce + paste. we've just had tomato soup for lunch, by pulling off the more liquid bits of the sauce and the paste...we've got two huge pots full of blanched tomatoes which must live overnight in the fridge and hopefully be canned in the morning - do you think that's alright? good to put lemon juice on them now?

i'm hoping my mum will check on the cooking pots over the next few hours, i'd really like them to cook down - as we have to go out now.









my children first pretended the romas were babies going for a hot sauna and then a swim, then taking off their swimsuits and jumping into bed. then my tall one just pretended that we live in the olden days and i was rushing to get more cold water from the well









*


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
1jooj you do SO much. clearly you always did. i tend to do a lot when there's a lot to do...and when there is less to do i am less efficient. partly why i keep huge numbers of ideas in my bank!

well, that was a pleasure, i cut the bad spots, my little one lifted them carefully into boiling water with a ladle, my tall one lifted them out of the boiling water into ice water and popped them out of their skins. when the little one had enough we took over. and i ran around getting more ice water, tossing the warmed water into the garden, and starting sauce + paste. we've just had tomato soup for lunch, by pulling off the more liquid bits of the sauce and the paste...we've got two huge pots full of blanched tomatoes which must live overnight in the fridge and hopefully be canned in the morning - do you think that's alright? good to put lemon juice on them now?

i'm hoping my mum will check on the cooking pots over the next few hours, i'd really like them to cook down - as we have to go out now.









my children first pretended the romas were babies going for a hot sauna and then a swim, then taking off their swimsuits and jumping into bed. then my tall one just pretended that we live in the olden days and i was rushing to get more cold water from the well









*

AWWW your kids have a great imagination!!


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Done hijacking...want to hear some more great ideas from you wise women!!!


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

OMG please tell me I didn't kill the new thread!


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
well, that was a pleasure, i cut the bad spots, my little one lifted them carefully into boiling water with a ladle, my tall one lifted them out of the boiling water into ice water and popped them out of their skins. when the little one had enough we took over. and i ran around getting more ice water, tossing the warmed water into the garden, and starting sauce + paste. we've just had tomato soup for lunch, by pulling off the more liquid bits of the sauce and the paste...we've got two huge pots full of blanched tomatoes which must live overnight in the fridge and hopefully be canned in the morning - do you think that's alright? good to put lemon juice on them now?*

I often prepare one day and can the next day. I think it breaks the task of canning into more do-able. Dinner still needs to be made, dishes washed, lunches made... Today, I picked my garden clean, washed the tomatoes, blanched, skined, seeded and chopped them and then; pop! into the fridge. I had to get some laundry folded, dinner made and the kitchen cleaned. If I had tried to make the salsa and can the salsa, I would still be in there and the kids would have had pb&j for dinner. Tomorrow is another day and I will pull the tomatoes out, chop the peppers, onions and cook 'em up.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Question:

So many times I see people say "got veggies (on sale in bulk, from garden, etc...) prepared them, and froze them" and that's it...but I need to know *what you do to "prepare" them???
*

I would love to be able to take advantage of veggie sales...but I have no idea how to prep them so they don't go bad in the freezer!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Cut, blanch and bag for the freezer.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
Cut, blanch and bag for the freezer.

















blanch?


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 







blanch?

Blanching (also spelled blenching) is a cooking term that describes a process of food preparation wherein the food substance, usually a vegetable or fruit, is plunged into boiling water, removed after a brief, timed interval, and finally plunged into iced water or placed under cold running water (shocked) to halt the cooking process.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

*blanching*..that's my extra job for today! i have heaps of rainbow chard that i want to preserve for winter well as as green&yellow beans..

has anyone ever blanched and frozen carrots? or is it better to just cold-store theM?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i thought it was blanche, but maybe i'm being romantic.

does anyone use wide pillar candles? i got a beautiful wide beeswax pillar for my birthday, and now that it has burned down a bit it is flickering in the most maddening way. strobing, frankly. is there something i can do? i tried pouring off some wax, which didn't help...but i did get some beeswax to mix with my coconut oil, shea + essential oil mix, i LOVE IT









i wanted to can today, but haven't had luck getting lids yet. that might be because i am truly meant to get glass lids with rubber lids







hopefully this evening














i didn't find the pressure canner yet, but i found not one but TWO regular canners down there!! with jars in them, with glass lids. i've sterilised jars, but i'm not sure i have enough. any thoughts on how many i would need for 50 lbs of tomatoes? i have 14 ready.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I don't do well with measuring, especially by weight. I like to squeeze out and cook off some of the water. I think I may be getting close to done with canning. I'm tired. Found a two-and-a-half-foot zucchini today.







And it was all I could do to not pull out all the cherry tomato plants.

Dh was scheduled for a long business trip to Asia in a couple weeks...now he's scheduled for an even longer trip to the Middle East, sooner, instead.







So we have about two weeks to get a lot of stuff taken care of, since he'll be off again until more or less November.









So he's going to work on a fence this weekend and I am going to just do my best to keep a clean house, keep the barn nice, maybe rake some leaves and keep home relaxed and nice while he is here. Tomorrow will be a quiet day on my own: a little laundry, a little cleaning, a workout and a good dinner.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i learned how to make chutney today! it was really fun







tomorrow i make some with pears from my tree.. this batch was with apples.









1jooj:sounds like a stressful time. its hard when everything needs taking care of at once. i feel like that as well, and i dont even have a garden! just what i have been getting in trade for my help..and the fruit trees in my yard. ak.
could you get some help? maybe trade some food for a helper? i have been so in love with helping my friend om her farm..and it makes it more fun for her to have someone to chat with and make the time go faster. just a thought!

On another note, i have been asked if i will be on the community garden board, so im looking forward to getting my hands into that!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

a clean house?









well, i have rings for my glass lids now, i hope they fit, and regular snap lids, not even pretty steel ones, those were the wrong size







don't they know aesthetics come first? i will have to look around online for glass lids, i'm in love







tomorrow is canning day. i hope!

chutney, ooo!

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks MamaFern...I think I was just fatigued yesterday. My mom spent the day (which is emotionally exhausting) and made a bunch of sweet stuff (also bad for the mood). It was my dad's bday so I made it pizza night (4 from-scratch pizzas for dinner







) and by the time they left I could barely hold up my own head.

I do trade produce/goods for help from one friend and two sisters...but my sisters are superbusy (kind of runs in the family







) and my friend has a busy life too. It's OK. Just need to remember that things are peaking right now. Fortunately, when dh leaves, the dust will be starting to settle. Kinda.









Today I am back doing my own thing, which means I get my workout (need to decide whether I am running or biking) and I run my own day. I'll do something slow-cookery for dinner, involving a big chunk of beef, which will make dh happy, and half a pail of cherry tomatoes, which will make me happy, and just work on getting my tasks done. It will be nice. Again, it's the high-traffic days that suck it out of me. On days I can do my own thing, I have energy to spare.








I have to reiterate how glad I am to have hay in the barn...a working car...full freezers...and the opportunity to be at home.









artparent, when my house is dirty, it's DIRTy. I sweep my kitchen floor 2-3 times daily. Most people take shoes off, but dh and I are the worst offenders, "tip-toeing" through the kitchen to grab scissors, bowls, pails, etc.







I am my own worst enemy.









I have discovered that the road is best around 9AM. The work traffic passes by then, and midday doesn't begin until around 1030. I am learning about the rhythms of the day around here so I can build routines that make the most of things. Part of this will need to be when to keep the laptop closed and concentrate on housework.









I dropped some canned goods off (finally!) for the neighbor who gave me the pears, and she called to offer me some concord grapes for jelly. I just happen to have a flat of jelly jars left, so I am going to call her later this morning and see if she still has them. And if I have enough red tomatoes today, I will cook salsa.

My mom, btw, did just what you ladies were discussing the other day. She left a batch of tomatoes in the fridge to wait for canning. She figured she'd have a second batch to do today, and would just put the two together for canning.

I'll come back here when I have progress to report.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

we did it! we have 14 shining jars of tomatoes - crushed, in a pasta sauce, whole, and paste..beautiful. i love the glass-lidded jars, they are gorgeous, and i am







totally thrilled that i've found more, *just* posted to craigslist. if i can just pick them up, they're a bit far away..i love canning! now i am compelled to do more and more! i should wait til i'm in england, so i can actually use them there









*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
we did it! we have 14 shining jars of tomatoes - crushed, in a pasta sauce, whole, and paste..beautiful. i love the glass-lidded jars, they are gorgeous, and i am







totally thrilled that i've found more, *just* posted to craigslist. if i can just pick them up, they're a bit far away..i love canning! now i am compelled to do more and more! i should wait til i'm in england, so i can actually use them there









*











tomatoes are the one thing im not planning to cab this year.. how wonderful!

my second batch of chutney, this one apple, pear with tons of yummy spices and lots of heat is ready to be canned. im just getting the jars ready to go. i managed to scrape up enough jars from my cupboards..there is not a single jar in any store in my town.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

it is so satisfying to get a new skill








recipe please









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i got the fabric! it is gorgeous!!

*


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I've started knitting again (summer I always stop/slow down), and baking. We went apple picking last week and I've been meaning to make some apple crisp (SO delicious!), but I haven't gotten there yet.








: you ladies are so inspiring!


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

hi everyone! hope your canning is going well. i love chutneys!







they just don't get enough attention i think, whenever i offer someone some they just make a face and say "chutney?!" we made a gingery, limey, spicy one with the last of the peaches this year. there's still some of my white tomato one from last year in the canned good cabinet so i'm getting a bit of a chutney collection.

catching up on previous posts...
i second the use of cod liver oil for depression







but don't forget about a good protein intake too. depression was a problem for me for a long time and i always just felt run down and sad. i had been a vegetarian for over a decade but didn't do a good job of balancing my diet. when i switched to local humanely raised meats instead of soy substitues from big corporations and started supplementing it all changed for the better and i even got pregnant after a few months of being healthy.









1jooj-i'm so sorry about your dh having to be away so long! i complain enough about having to run the farm because dh is working double shifts all the time but i can't imagine him being gone for weeks at a time.

flylady bugged me too, no pun intended. a whole room at a time? ha! not bloody likely. today was my vacuum day so every room was vacuumed (there's not that many), anything else that gets cleaned is a bonus and no matter what the house looks better and i feel like i accomplished something. on a sad note our dog cut his paw







and keeps removing his bandage so i am repeatedly helping him out and mopping up a trail of blood spots.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

poor puppy!

i want apple crisp!!









today i helped a friend with knitting, got my fabric







, darned, sewed up + felted a wool baby blanket into a toss pillow cover, knitted the second half of a scarf for my littlest - it needs to have the 30 stripey ends sewn in







and tassles tied on, then it is finished. i sewed up the final adjustments on the littlest's nightgown, and washed + hung a load of laundry. even with a sunny day the laundry isn't dry in a day now. my little girls played outside the whole of the afternoon, not many more left like that.

i also struggled with depression while being a vegetarian - among many other problems, particularly my thyroid. you can test your thyroid by taking your waking temperature for 3 or 4 weeks - keep in mind that your temperature will rise after you ovulate, so you want to do it for a while. if you are quite low you might want to talk to a naturopath about natural supplements. i take my temperature anyway for fertility awareness method so i can keep an eye on things. but last year was my first taking cod liver oil as well as some other vitamins, and i didn't experience winter blues. such a relief!!

i have a week left here so i am starting to pack away things + get a lot done, all the things i've been delaying. let's see how long i can delay the paperwork









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

artparent, I have a pail of apples you can have.







Seriously, I think I might dehydrate them. But I have the last gallon of cherry tomatoes to do first. Guess I should get the tomatoes in the thing tonight, so I can make room for the apples.

I was also thinking, I can make fruit leather from the applesauce, can't I?!









I saved part of the salsa I froze last night and I am eating it with a stew chicken, black beans and blue corn chips. So incredibly tasty, and all I did was cook tomatoes, onions, garlic, bell peppers and some hot peppers, and then added a little chili powder and salt. Stirred in fresh cilantro today, but it's so fresh it doesn't even need lime. Yum. I don't really do recipes, just cook by my senses.

Dh rented a post hole digger for tomorrow. I guess I know what we're doing this weekend...he wants to get going on the fence, and by the time he's back from the Middle East, we could be under snow. Here it comes...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

don't i wish









yes, fruit leather! we had some gorgeous apricot stuff. i wish i had too much of something so i can do different things with it!!

i have farm envy









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

OK, I have to share because this was the most delicious breakfast. I striped, cut and steamed a big eggplant while I sauteed two sliced onions in olive oil. Took the onions out when brown and crunchy, then put the eggplant in the hot, olive oily pan. Fried to brown and sort of mushed up, salted, then squeezed a lemon and put the onions on top, and ate right from the frying pan with toasted ww pita bread. OMG. With a whole milk latte. Hooray for the weekend!









OK, now off to run errands. I have ongoing tire issues and we need animal feed.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
OK, I have to share because this was the most delicious breakfast. I striped, cut and steamed a big eggplant while I sauteed two sliced onions in olive oil. Took the onions out when brown and crunchy, then put the eggplant in the hot, olive oily pan. Fried to brown and sort of mushed up, salted, then squeezed a lemon and put the onions on top, and ate right from the frying pan with toasted ww pita bread. OMG. With a whole milk latte. Hooray for the weekend!









OK, now off to run errands. I have ongoing tire issues and we need animal feed.

that sounds really good!







i like eggplant but dh doesn't always so we don't get it that often. i saw some beautiful plants at a harvest/garden/open house/festival thing the other day and may incorporate some with a few big interesting cabbages in my herb/flower gardens next year so i can have a few to enjoy and not tie up the main veg garden.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

my passion for all things old-fashioned continues. my mother showed me some old, embroidered handkerchiefs from her mother, and gave me a old nightgown to transform into lots of handkerchiefs for our family, my little girls want to embroider their initials into them, and flowers. where is a romantic smiley? and she gave me my grandmother's dainty old watch. it is cracked a little, but still works, and is really old fashioned: wind up!! it has a delightful little circle on the face with a tiny second-hand spinning around. it is platinum in colour, and the patina is lovely. in need to get a strap for it. she also gave me her vogue sewing book from around the year i was born.







i've got a big piece of paper to try to make a pattern from my friend's skirt. i leave in less than a week so must prioritise somewhat though









i've hung all the white laundry in the sun to dry and bleach out, and i've finished filling + sewing up the felted pillow i made from a wooly blanket i once knit for my second babe. it is ribbed, and the ribs look lovely felted.







i cast off the scarf for my little one. my children have lost the first linen cloth i knitted







i'm trying to follow this idea of organising a day. it does really help me to mix fun things in with difficult or boring tasks. also if i use youtube to listen to classical music, i will assign myself an area - say, one countertop - for the space of one song, and go as fast as i can. i tend to get more done that way.

i cannot believe it is nearly october! the nights are









*


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

It is so cold here!!!!

I finished knitting DD's new winter hat this afternoon, just in time - there was a block party happening in our neighbourhood so we went and checked out the music and happenings.

I baked and took banana bread muffins and a vegan apple cake.

We had a potluck last night - we get together with friends about once a month and eat on a theme. Last night was Greek and our contribution was bulgur stuffed peppers. Does anyone have any good bulgur recipies? I now have the rest of the bag to use up!

And does anyone have some good ideas for lentils? We don't eat enough good grains and legumes because I just don't know where to start!

So, hat done. New sweater done minus one sleeve. Need to make her scarf and mitts now. Thinking of making her some felted booties, just need a good pattern.

A friend admired DD's bonnet the other day so I am going to sew one for her little girl as a surprise gift.

Another friend gifted us a big bag of organic apples yesterday. Talk to me about fruit leather, people.....


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
It is so cold here!!!!

I finished knitting DD's new winter hat this afternoon, just in time - there was a block party happening in our neighbourhood so we went and checked out the music and happenings.

I baked and took banana bread muffins and a vegan apple cake.

We had a potluck last night - we get together with friends about once a month and eat on a theme. Last night was Greek and our contribution was bulgur stuffed peppers. Does anyone have any good bulgur recipies? I now have the rest of the bag to use up!

And does anyone have some good ideas for lentils? We don't eat enough good grains and legumes because I just don't know where to start!

So, hat done. New sweater done minus one sleeve. Need to make her scarf and mitts now. Thinking of making her some felted booties, just need a good pattern.

A friend admired DD's bonnet the other day so I am going to sew one for her little girl as a surprise gift.

Another friend gifted us a big bag of organic apples yesterday. Talk to me about fruit leather, people.....

i have a wonderful and supersimple red lentil dhal soup recipe if you want.
we don't eat a ton of lentils, but we do eat a lot of black beans, chickpeas, kidney beans ect. beans & rice, pasta sauces & stews with chickpeas, bean burgers ect. there is endless things you can do with beans and legumes!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

If you like curry, we make a good lentil curry...

Lentils - one bag, coconut milk (a can or two, depending how much you like coconut - or none...) , broth (of your choice, I usually use chicken - enough to cover the lentils by an inch or so), and then I use some curry powder and some garam masala powder (did I spell that right) as well as salt and pepper to taste, and a bay leaf. Oh, sometimes I add some ginger, too, depending on how I'm feeling that day.

Cook until the lentils are tender, then we usually add cauliflower, cut fairly small - bite sized pieces, and we get this great couscous from the bulk section at our local grocery store, they call it israeli couscous - it's about the same size as the lentils... and I throw that in and then just cook it until the cauliflower and couscous are done, and the lentils are mushy. If it seems too thick, add some water - I usually keep it around pea soup consistancy or a little thicker. Sometimes we leave the couscous out and just put it over rice....








Gotta love my "recipes" for things... "throw in some of this and some of that and then taste it..." That's really how I cook... I hardly ever measure.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that's how i cook too, but i thought i would bring my measuring cups to london this time, my children should probably know what a 1/2 cup looks like!

i have a pressure canner!







dug up out of the crawlspace just now.







so tell me, what would you put up if you could/what do you can? jam, tomatoes...beans? soups? pumpkin? i'm going to be cruising the markets for a deal now









i've gone off the deep end with make-it-yourself, i ran out of powder and rather than i buy more, i have found an old face powder jar, with a middle lid with holes in, and space for a puff between that and the top lid. i did a little research and found that people use powdered eggshell, talc, cornstarch, rice starch, arrowroot, and all kinds of minerals as face powder. someone recommended french green clay, mixed with cornstarch. i haven't got any, so i'm starting with arrowroot - just for people with oily noses







i sewed a couple of circles of white terry cloth together, with my little one's help, and we stuffed it with batting + closed it.









i've packed several bags now, getting ready early, i hope!

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

If I had a pressure canner, I'd can homemade chili and vegetable-bean soups. Stuff from my own garden, so I could crack open a can in the middle of a winter's day, and think with joy about the bounty of the harvest.









Speaking of, I am harvesting today. Pumpkins, squashes and all the tomatoes. Dh tore them out yesterday, and we will wrap and store the best of the heirloom tomatoes (am saving seeds already) to use over the coming weeks/months as they ripen. It's sort of painstaking, but we had friends do this with these tomatoes, and they were still eating their own fresh tomatoes in salads in January. In WI. No kidding.









I made a gorgeous broccoli soup yesterday evening. I cut broccoli and had about 3/4 a gallon pail, so I steamed and picked out the worms







, then cooked with onion, garlic and potato, and pureed most of it before adding some milk and flour. Even dh loved it, and he is not a fan of most "American" soups.







The kids packed leftovers in their thermoses for lunch.

Today, I'll roast a pumpkin and make a spicy soup with it. Maybe puree some other vegetables in with it (zucchini, and chard come to mind







), and just dust the top with garam masala. Sounds like it needs rice and chickpeas, doesn't it?







I have a ziplock of chicken carcasses I could use for that. Guess I'd better get started...

It's windy, rainy, and suddenly 20 degrees colder than it has been. Hence the sudden conversion to soup. If I can make some lovely meals of soups and salads over the next few days, I'll send dh off to the Middle East feeling nourished, which makes him feel better about the condition he leaves us in.

And I think I am going to start walking around with a notebook. I have been feeling creative of late, and missing opportunities to record ideas for want of a device. So this season, I need to make a habit of wearing my aprons, carrying a notebook, and switching from my cheapo summer shoes to proper mud boots for fall and winter. Might chuck it all to go get some boots before embarking on the chores of the day.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

1jooj, my grandfather tells me his family always did that - they'd have their tomatoes slowly ripening in the attic all winter. This was in upstate NY.

Unfortunately, our summer was wet and cold and my tomato crop (though my tomatoes luckily didn't die of the blight like most people's) is pathetic. I think we've gotten about 3 cherry tomatoes. That's it. We got a few ears of corn (although I wasn't expecting a lot - it was my first time growing corn, so I only planted about 10 stalks), maybe 5 or 6 cucumbers (from 4 plants *sigh*), some lettuce early in the season.... I didn't get ANY peppers, or okra (I think it was too cold/rainy for the okra, but this was my first time growing it)...

My peas produced all season, though - but it was also my first time growing peas, and I didn't plant enough.

I still need to harvest my carrots.

Meh. It was a disappointing year. Thank goodness I'm not counting on food from our garden.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Jenna,







sorry you were disappointed by the garden. The blight sounds like it really was quite a plague this summer. There was potato blight reported in central WI, but our little, isolated plot was OK. Our tomato garden is well protected, too, so we were lucky this year. It was definitely too cold for okra this year, and if your peas kept going, that's a sign of how cool it was.

Katico--lentils! I love lentil, potato and greens soup. Greens can be kale, chard, spinach, whatever. Sautee onions in olive oil, add lentils, potatoes and greens, then add stock or water, S&P, and cook to tender. You could add a tomatoes and maybe curry spices if you like them, too. Carrots are also good with this. That said, lentils are among my less-friendly legumes. The gas.







Dh likes lentils cooked with chicken gizzards, onions and tomatoes.

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

my garden was also a bit lame, lots of learning to do, and amending the soil now that i have a full compost ready to go, and lots of pruning to do to let in some more light









or moving somewhere south-facing









amazing about the tomatoes! how do you prepare them for storage? is it cold where you store them? are they green to begin with?

my finnish great-grandmother used to keep a barrel of apples + cranberries - i think it was cranberries? submerged, you could just take an apple out of the water, and it would be stained even more red by the berries. i think...i should check details, my memory!

spontaneous birthday party happening here today, goodness!

*


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, I had had high hopes this year because we double dug and really put in some big efforts this spring... but no... it was just a cold, wet, yucky summer... and yeah, definitely not warm enough for most of the hot weather plants - cukes, tomatoes, peppers, okra... meh. Now I'm not feeling a lot of motivation to try again next year, but I guess we'll see. Maybe by spring I'll be all excited again.

Oh, and we planted a couple apple trees in our yard and one of them seems to be mostly dead







Just really not a great year in my garden.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh, that's rough.









gardening can be exhilarating and heartbreaking. maybe i'll toughen up when i've had a few years of snail-decimation.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i got my glass jar lids







they are exquisite.

1jooj, i love having a book with me, i write every day, sometimes several times a day. i just got a smaller type that fits in my pockets, if i make myself clothes they will all have to have a pocket! i love to be able to write down ideas all day long.









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah, I have a big 3-subject on the kitchen table, but I am not always here when the ideas hit. Also discovered that my hand goes numb when I write with a pen more than just a little. CT syndrome runs in my family. My mom had surgery at my age, my little sister already had it, and my big sister only avoids it by not typing or using fine motor too much.







So...I am thinking steno pad, and yeah about the pockets.

I bought barn boots!







I had avoided it for a long time, which was just stupid, since they were only $17. Just knee-high rubber boots, but so much more comfy than the fake crocs I'd been wearing, or the cheapo winter boots I'd used as barn boots last winter. Next, I need to find good snow boots for winter activities (which I and a friend have decided to take up through winter in order to not hate it). I got puddle boots for out and about, too. Polka dot.









OK, so Mother Earth News has an article this month on baking with applesauce. Her timing could not be better, considering the quarts of the stuff in my basement.









I moved all the pumpkins to the basement, along with squashes. I put our outdoor table down there and filled it and a chair. I baked 8 pie pumpkins and froze the stuff in 4-cup packages, and then toasted the giant pile of seeds. Then stripped the eggplants and bell peppers. Then baked moussaka that is SO YUM for dinner. Really sinful, though.







Now I have a wooden sided radio flyer filled with bell peppers. Stuffed peppers, anyone? Still working on the tomatoes. If I have enough red ones, I can do another round of salsa.

Today, I should be able to set up feeders for the bees, and maybe bake and freeze more pumpkins. I made pumpkin soup already, and we're still working on the last zucchini breads I made, so I don't want to bake any desserts. We're also going to plant trees in the front yard this week. Dh built a part of our new fence (I love it!







) out front, and we'll add trees and the rest of the fence in parts as we can afford it. Trying to add privacy and reduce road noise.

Our layer babies will also soon be moving in with the rest of the layers.







And then the leaf raking will begin. We really suddenly went from summer to fall. Wow. I have never felt so affected by this season.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
i have a wonderful and supersimple red lentil dhal soup recipe if you want.

Yes please









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
If you like curry, we make a good lentil curry...

Your recipe looks great - I will definitely try it - I always have those ingredients on hand!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 

i have a pressure canner!







dug up out of the crawlspace just now.







so tell me, what would you put up if you could/what do you can? jam, tomatoes...beans? soups? pumpkin? i'm going to be cruising the markets for a deal now








*

I would definitely do soups and veg, jealous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
I made a gorgeous broccoli soup yesterday evening. I cut broccoli and had about 3/4 a gallon pail, so I steamed and picked out the worms







, then cooked with onion, garlic and potato, and pureed most of it before adding some milk and flour. Even dh loved it, and he is not a fan of most "American" soups.







The kids packed leftovers in their thermoses for lunch.

Ok. I have to ask. You had to pick out worms from your broccolli? Is this common with home grown? If so, it is so off my list for next year's garden. I have a bit of a worm issue. Fine in the soil, not so fine other places....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
Now I have a wooden sided radio flyer filled with bell peppers. Stuffed peppers, anyone?

This is the recipe I used this weekend I sliced the peppers lengthwise and then stuffed them though. I also broiled for a few minutes at the end to blacken the pepper edges. Yum.

So, I have a pot on the stove cooking down some peaches and berries for fruit leather.......fingers crossed......I am planning to cover my cookie sheets with tinfoil then lightly spray them.....any better ideas?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

my aunt does fruit leather with waxed paper, she says the trick is to dry it long enough that it pulls off but not so long that it sticks fast.
sounds









it took me most of the day







but i finally got my huge stripey tablecloth sliced into ribbons + rolled into balls of fabric. a friend of mine said that she joined the weavers + spinners guild where she lived and had access to looms. i would fall over!!

seriously, ijooj, you are doing so much. i don't post all mine here, granted, because it isn't all traditional homemaking, it looks more just now like visit with an entire village of lovely mamas + kids because i'm going to miss them so much when we return to england!! but i do craft + sort + potter while they are here







but i am very inspired. i have some tall boots i love for squishing round in my garden full of clay in the winter. the thing to remember is never to jump into them impetuously (say when you see several snails stripping your alliums til they crack and run to defend them) *without socks*!! they don't come off again! i cannot wait to get home to my garden now! to put it to bed really. with some kale seeds, just in case.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

artparent, I am sort of hypomanic during the long days. I get really slow during winter. This is the first year I am kind of looking forward to it. And I am in high gear when dh is home, because when he travels I have to focus on the basics. Not much "gets done." We just get by and try to be relaxed.

Taking a potty break from the bees. I got all but one feeder on, and I am stealing a bit of late honey...just one sting so far.









OK, back to the hayloft and my girls...


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
I do need to get two more Christmas stockings made. My 2yo still doesn't have one, and I need one for the new babe also.

Every fall we get a couple of bushels of apples from a local low chemical farm and make apple sauce and apple butter, so I'm really looking forward to that too.

How do you make your Christmas stockings? I've been thinking about doing stockings this year - we didn't previously. I would love to make stockings, but I already have a lot of crafts for the holidays on my plate, too, so nothing too complicated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
One thing we've done for the past 5 years (since we've moved) is to go get pumpkins, cook them, and freeze them in batches for the rest of the winter. We love pumpkin cookies, breads, pies, and muffins, so we live off of that pumpkin, LOL.

We need to find a good source for baking pumpkins this year. I love love love pumpkin baked goods and wouldn't mind preserving it either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Also, we're planning a home birth, and I have this irrational fear that I'm going to go into labor on a day when my house is a disaster, so I've been doing a lot of decluttering and organizing hoping I'll be able to keep on top of it so I don't spend my entire labor cleaning for the midwives (I know they don't care, but still!)

I will admit that that is my number one fear around having a homebirth this time - is that I'll be in labor and embarrassed about my home! Though in my case, I'm not 100% sure that's an irrational fear.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 

I'm hoping to finally start a vermicompost bin this year.

I've been having a horrible time with worms and fruit flies. I'm getting ready to give up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
We love using retained heat cooking. Its great for beans, rice, or anything like that. It uses so little energy too!

http://solarcooking.wikia.com/wiki/H...ention_cooking

I need to try that. I saw something similar to that a long time ago, but they suggested that you build this big wood structure. We rent, so that wasn't an option. This is so much more doable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
don't i wish








i have farm envy








*

You and me both.

In general, we're doing some things I've never done before: we canned apples we got from a u-pick for the first time. I'm not sure it's sealed right. The lids are all the way down, if you know what I mean, but I still hear popping noises occasionally. I'll check the seal and it'll looks fine, so I'm not sure what's the deal.

I've kept up with my tiny garden. We live in an apartment, so we use a community garden, which is small. I did manage to grow enough tomatoes to make it worth drying some.

Oh, and I'm making her Halloween costume this year. And we have a nature table (for which I tried drying leaves - it did not work well; not sure what I'm doing wrong).

We've been slipping, though, too. We used to never eat out, and now we eat out a couple of times a month. We're using paper towels and buying some of our bread products again. The apartment got out of control while I was sick my first trimester. It's getting better though. I just try to focus on how happy I am with what I am doing.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
How do you make your Christmas stockings? I've been thinking about doing stockings this year - we didn't previously. I would love to make stockings, but I already have a lot of crafts for the holidays on my plate, too, so nothing too complicated.

Oh, and I'm making her Halloween costume this year. And we have a nature table (for which I tried drying leaves - it did not work well; not sure what I'm doing wrong).


Have you tried dipping leaves in wax? I think I'll try this year. That and other methods here

DH and My stockings are made from felted sweaters - I found two at te thrift shop, felted them, then cut out and sewed the stockings using the ribbed waist as the cuff. A little rick rack and they were done. here's a picture

Will have to consider whether I make DD one like this or make new for all 3 of us to match.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Katico, yeah I always pick the bugs from the broccoli. But it's sooooo good. It's a trade-off. KariM didn't have the worms like I did. I had a cabbage moth out there every time I checked.







But it was really easy to pick them out once I steam-blanched the stuff.









The talk of HBing and messy houses makes me







. Cute.

Love my bees. Checked the hives to the limited extent that I could. Made sure they all had some surplus honey and loaded feeders for all of them. Gave two feeders, a boardman and a top feeder, to my little combative colony. Killed some yellowjackets that had no business there. So here's hoping we have a decent survival rate this winter. They were hauling in giant loads of pollen, so I am hoping they have good instincts.







I got 5 quart jars of late honey, leaving the rest for them, and I'll give back the cappings for them to clean, before I collect the wax again.









Today, I have really only planned to make our house look like crazy people don't live here. Tidy, pick some veggies for a soup, wash whites, roast a chicken, feed livestock. Nowhere to go, no major projects to complete. Dh bought 10 trees for the front yard yesterday and is going to have to plant them all before he leaves Sunday morning, so I am just going to try and make sure the rest of everything is mostly in order.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I need to join you ladies. I have so much to learn, so I'll just keep reading and ask questions as they come up.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome, atobols!

the honeybees sounds SO fascinating.

today i am making my place look like a holiday home (because we're leaving it for a few months) whilst somehow allowing my children to continue playing in it!

*


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

It's such a lovely day here - fall-ish but still warm!

I took DD out in the yard to"help" (lay on a quilt and talk to the clouds...) while I planted some tulip, daffodil and crocus bulbs. Then we sat and watched the world go by for awhile.

I have made 6 sucessful trays of fruit leather - peach and blueberry, but man it is tart!! I keep adding honey but it's still puckery. However, I am very pleased with the method, it is working out really well.

I really want a food dehydrator now..it's been my secret appliance lust for along time now....the possibilities just seem endless. Does anyone have one?

We're enjoying the end of the meals I packed into the deep-freeze before DD was born. Tonight's supper will be some of the last chili and biscuits I froze.

There's an apple crisp in the oven right now to go with.

Can we talk about hand washing dishes? I have a dishwasher so do very little hand washing - it never seems that they come really clean, which is funny b/c the dishwasher also leaves little bits sometimes, not to mention the film of detergent. I need handwashing secrets, I would love to do more this way.

I was reading back into simple green frugal co-op and found this

Inspiring! My basement really is too damp and smelly to do this but it made me think about other options

P.S. I still don't think I could pick steamed worms out and then eat the broccolli....I think my aversion to worms might be an issue when I get the garden going next year..


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

I could NOT eat anything if I had to remove worms first.







I guess I'm just a chicken!


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
I was reading back into simple green frugal co-op and found this

Inspiring! My basement really is too damp and smelly to do this but it made me think about other options

I tried to set something like that up in my basement. It consists of the drying rack I brought back from Germany and a normal folding one that is available here in the US. The whole set up is great, but the actual drying isn't the best. It took almost 2 days for the clothes to dry. My diapers would take forever if I did that. Is that normal?

I do live in a new home and I was drying inside because it had been raining for a week straight and my laundry couldn't wait any longer. Will things dry quicker this winter when we're actually heating the house?


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
I could NOT eat anything if I had to remove worms first.







I guess I'm just a chicken!

nope, no worms for me either i'm afraid. there's still a couple bags of diced rutabega in the freezer for this very reason.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atobols* 
I tried to set something like that up in my basement. It consists of the drying rack I brought back from Germany and a normal folding one that is available here in the US. The whole set up is great, but the actual drying isn't the best. It took almost 2 days for the clothes to dry. My diapers would take forever if I did that. Is that normal?

I do live in a new home and I was drying inside because it had been raining for a week straight and my laundry couldn't wait any longer. Will things dry quicker this winter when we're actually heating the house?

I have only ever done light, quick drying things indoors- underwear, tshirts, pjs, etc. These things are done in a day but I do them upstairs and try to put them by a sunny window.

Diapers take FOREVER to dry. We use prefolds and they dry quick enough outside in the sun but they take ages inside, even if you dry them partway first.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

things will definitely dry faster once you're heating the house. i love my london house because we have radiators to hang laundry over







so i just put the heavy things like jeans and towels on there.

i *love* washing dishes now, which is amazing because i used to hate it. the crucial changes are that 1. i love my dishes and i'm happy to spend time with them. 2. same goes for my farmhouse sink 3. i use a loofah to wash with and handmade linen dishcloths, and a good wooden + natural bristle stiff brush, and i have a light steel scrubby for really dirty pots, all of which i like to look at, which for me is primary 4. i put my ecologically sound soap into an old tonic bottle from spain, with a spout, keep in mind that eco doesn't work as well, test out different brands for how effective they are.

i run a bit of hot water into a squirt of soap and put in all the glass + teacups to soak for a few minutes, come back and wash those up...hot rinse water just used as needed out of the tap and helping to heat up + increase the water in the sink, then i put in plates + cutlery, soak, do those, and finish with the dirtiest items...pots, pans. i air dry pretty much everything except my knives, and pots dry on the stove. then i shine my sink so it is all beautiful for next time. i also listen to the radio, so i get to quiet down and focus during that time.









all clean except for mopping + scrubbing the fridge out
















all packed except for last minute clothes + toiletries. if i get through customs i shall post a list of the wacky collection of things i've got









still about 40 things left to do!

i have a yummy stew cooking: beef browned in a lot of coconut oil + butter, sea salt, garlic, cinnamon, turmeric, homemade canned tomato







, yams, courgettes, potatoes, and kale will be added a bit later. that's the last dinner i'll cook in canada for a few months, hopefully i can keep the place clean til we depart!!

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

your dishes sound like fun! maybe i need some dishwashing prettyness to make it more







where did you get the wooden/natural bristle scrubber? and your linen dishclothes sound divine! pattern?
my biggest thing is my view from my kitchen window is ugly. all of my other windows look out to our beautiful yard but my kitchen looks at my neighbours driveway. yuck. next year i plan to put up a trellis with vines and flowers.. maybe i just need cute curtains? i just hate standing there looking out.. i really generally like doing dishes though.

happy house switching!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

euroflax makes lots of colours of linen. i just finished this and this, and i'm working on this. i wanted to learn some other stitches, so that's why they are so fancy!!

scrubber is in london, sorry, but it is fairly standard, have a look around!

thanks, excited!

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
euroflax makes lots of colours of linen. i just finished this and this, and i'm working on this. i wanted to learn some other stitches, so that's why they are so fancy!!

scrubber is in london, sorry, but it is fairly standard, have a look around!

thanks, excited!

*

beautiful! i haven't knit a dishcloth is So long! those are great ideas for some special ones.. and ill look around for the scrubber.. but i live in a teeny town, so maybe nelson is a better place to check.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Gosh, for a moment I felt self-conscious about being so OK with the worms. But then I got over it.









Dh is home to plant his trees today and it is cold, rainy and windy. I hope he gets them in anyway.









As for me, I am out and about today, taking advantage of dh since he is gone after tomorrow and I need to bank some time with my ladies before that starts.

artparent, your dishwashing routine makes me jealous. My next project is to find nice containers for spices. I buy in large amounts (packets from the Indian store), and I'd like something masala-box-like for them...or maybe just nice jars. Don't know.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
My next project is to find nice containers for spices. I buy in large amounts (packets from the Indian store), and I'd like something masala-box-like for them...or maybe just nice jars. Don't know.

Ooh, let us know what you find... so far I've been just using those clip-it things from pampered chef on the bag (which is great in terms of keeping the quality, but not so good for storage/stacking ability...

ETA... anyone have a good answer to mildew-y caulk in a bathtub? It's making me crazy... and it just keeps getting worse







I'm apparently not the best candidate to keep it spotless constantly but every spot stays around... Wah







I've tried all my "usual" things, and then some other stuff, like oxyclean stain remover, bleach, even those stupid bleach pens. My caulk is black. It grosses me out. I think it's to the point where we have to tear it out and start over, but I don't want to put more caulk in and start the fight over if there's another option...


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Tonight I'm making chimichangas for dinner and I plan to make as many as I can and freeze the extras. I'm also going to cut up the zucchini I bought and freeze it as well (I read it doesn't have to be blanched first) I want to fry it up later but not sure when "later" is going to be. I also need to separate out the meats we bought and put those in freezer bags...DH is buying us a couple of whole chickens on the way home from work (on sale for 88 cents a pound!)

I really need to plan out our meals with what we have.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Mmmm... maybe I'll make my Green Chilie Chicken Enchiladas... well, I am lazy so it's more like a lasagna... it's tasty though! Hmmmm. Mexican sounds good, at least...


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
Ooh, let us know what you find... so far I've been just using those clip-it things from pampered chef on the bag (which is great in terms of keeping the quality, but not so good for storage/stacking ability...

ETA... anyone have a good answer to mildew-y caulk in a bathtub? It's making me crazy... and it just keeps getting worse







I'm apparently not the best candidate to keep it spotless constantly but every spot stays around... Wah







I've tried all my "usual" things, and then some other stuff, like oxyclean stain remover, bleach, even those stupid bleach pens. My caulk is black. It grosses me out. I think it's to the point where we have to tear it out and start over, but I don't want to put more caulk in and start the fight over if there's another option...

When you did the bleach did you let it sit for a long time or just start scrubbing?


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
When you did the bleach did you let it sit for a long time or just start scrubbing?

I've tried both


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
I've tried both









I hate to say it, then...but it may just be time to replace it. When bleach doesn't whiten it's usually too much.

Of course, as dangerous as it is...DH swears by combining bleach and toilet bowl cleaner (he and his roommate did it in college just to see what it would do to the shower...the dingy grout turned bone white)


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
Gosh, for a moment I felt self-conscious about being so OK with the worms. But then I got over it.









Dude, no way - I bow down to you, I know I need to get over my creepy-crawly fears

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
ETA... anyone have a good answer to mildew









Hope someone has an answer!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
Mmmm... maybe I'll make my Green Chilie Chicken Enchiladas... well, I am lazy so it's more like a lasagna...

Wow.....I make green chili chicken enchiladas too and they would be AWESOME as a layered, baked casserole!!!! Thank you for the idea!!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i had the same mildew problem in my last house on the caulking..i tried everything..vinegar, scrubbing..even bleach. nothing helped. my answer..no caulking! my new tub has doors and im not sure what they use, but there is no visible caulking..and no dark mildewy grossness..

there must be a way. i was thinking of putting a strip of something, wood plastic ect over the caulking to cover it because i couldn't stand looking at it, but it doesn't really solve the problem, just covers it up...and then we moved, so yeah.

i just finnished some elbow length wrist warmers for a friend and im making his wife some too.. once those are done i am going to start working on knit goods for the christmas craft fair here.. i should be canning pears but im kind of run down on canning and my laundry is piled up and i have a room full of craft supplies and other stuff that got thrown in there when we moved to sort out. im still recovering from the flu so im pretty low energy and its raining so all i really feel like doing is snuggling up with a book and having a nap.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

caulking does need to be replaced now and then. make sure it is very dry before you put on more caulking. you might want to use opaque caulk instead of clear, and you might want to have a look at different brands...i'll ask my dad, i know one of them just doesn't stand up to mildew. you need one specifically for bathrooms. then you might want to reserve a towel for drying round it after every bath. use a lot, and get it right in there. oxygen bleach is okay for the environment, but regular bleach is extremely destructive - you probably know that but just in case! don't use it!









okay must run get ready!

*


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
Wow.....I make green chili chicken enchiladas too and they would be AWESOME as a layered, baked casserole!!!! Thank you for the idea!!!

Yeah... I don't think I've ever rolled them.









<-- lazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
caulking does need to be replaced now and then. make sure it is very dry before you put on more caulking. you might want to use opaque caulk instead of clear, and you might want to have a look at different brands...i'll ask my dad, i know one of them just doesn't stand up to mildew. you need one specifically for bathrooms. then you might want to reserve a towel for drying round it after every bath. use a lot, and get it right in there. oxygen bleach is okay for the environment, but regular bleach is extremely destructive - you probably know that but just in case! don't use it!









okay must run get ready!

*

We replaced it when I was pregnant with my son (who is now just past 2), so maybe 2 1/2 years ago? To add to it, FIL came and replaced our faucet handles in the tub that were not working properly, but instead of letting us pick out what we wanted in *our* bathtub, he just bought the cheapest set that would work from the hardware store he works... and drove 2 1/2 hours down here to come help. Now, don't get me wrong, I really appreciate that he helped us with this, but... OMG, first, they're clear acrylic faucet handles... which um, might be the ugliest, but also most difficult to keep clean option available. So the inside of them are constantly disgusting. It seriously makes me want to cry. I actually DID cry after they did this, because I was so upset with the situation.







But beyond that, they caulked around the edge of them, so it adds 3 more areas of completely difficult to clean caulk that wouldn't have been there before.







: if we had cash to spend on something, it would definitely be that, right now, because I'm at my wit's end. Unfortunately, we have to save for the homebirth and for a van, since now we'll need a bigger car.

FWIW, our caulk is opaque white, not clear.

I try not to use regular bleach, ever, but I actually had Dh go out and buy some because I was so fed up with this stupid caulk situation


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that's the kind of thing that makes me cry too.








well, two + a half years might not be a big deal, i've replaced caulk more often than that in a very humid flat i once owned. it depends on how well vented things are. i have some to do when i get back to london








no problem with venting there, though







the wind practically blows through the windows!

*


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
that's the kind of thing that makes me cry too.








well, two + a half years might not be a big deal, i've replaced caulk more often than that in a very humid flat i once owned. it depends on how well vented things are. i have some to do when i get back to london








no problem with venting there, though







the wind practically blows through the windows!

*

It's so weird... it doesn't *seem* like a bathroom that should have mildew problems. It has a window in it, which we leave open all summer (and yet we still get mildew) and a fan, which apparently is completely useless.







I've been wanting to replace that darn fan for years, but there was always something else to be done first, I guess. *sigh*


----------



## beaner&tiegs (Aug 3, 2003)

Hello all!

I'm finally starting to settle into my new place a little, and wanting to set up our new routines - so I thought I would post on this lovely thread that I've been following a little!

We've just recently moved from Vancouver to Ottawa (hello Fern and Artparent!), and so I'm slowly figuring out where to get all the things I want. I had my heart set on doing some canning, but I think I'm going to let that go this fall as there's so much else on our plates - plus, we LOVE making pear sauce and dehydrated pear rings at this time of year, and you would not believe how hard it is to find pears around Ottawa. Oh well, next year, we'll drive south to find them by the crate full!!!!

One question I have for you all is do you have recommendations on specific crockpots? We gave ours away in our huge free sale before we moved, and are now at a point where we're wanting one again. One thing I'd really like is the ability to set a timer for a delayed start, but I'm a little overwhelmed with all of the choices out there! TIA


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *******&tiegs* 
Hello all!

I'm finally starting to settle into my new place a little, and wanting to set up our new routines - so I thought I would post on this lovely thread that I've been following a little!

We've just recently moved from Vancouver to Ottawa (hello Fern and Artparent!), and so I'm slowly figuring out where to get all the things I want. I had my heart set on doing some canning, but I think I'm going to let that go this fall as there's so much else on our plates - plus, we LOVE making pear sauce and dehydrated pear rings at this time of year, and you would not believe how hard it is to find pears around Ottawa. Oh well, next year, we'll drive south to find them by the crate full!!!!

One question I have for you all is do you have recommendations on specific crockpots? We gave ours away in our huge free sale before we moved, and are now at a point where we're wanting one again. One thing I'd really like is the ability to set a timer for a delayed start, but I'm a little overwhelmed with all of the choices out there! TIA

you moved! that's a big move too! i really like ottawa, as far as big cities go. i have some wonderful friends in those parts.
goash.pears. i have a tree full of them..i bought jars from nelson yesterday so i can make pear butter and canned pear halves.

im not sure about crockpots but i know that there has been some discussion on this board about lead in some of them. im looking into getting one as well, but i have a clay slow cooker for my oven, so i may just make do with it. i really dont have space for another big kitchen thing...
they do sounds so handy though!

well, my day yesterday was busy. my farmer frienss and i went to nelson in their big farm truck and got dog food and jars and linen yarn for knitting dishcloths!! thanks elisa!
we went to a thift shop where i found some beautiful wool yarns for 1$ a skein. it was a truly great score!
but a day in town without the kiddos means my house gets trashed, so my job today while i process pears is to tidy and declutter and finnish my craft room project. i have lst o knob from my pellet stove, so its my inspiration for getting everything clean. it must be here somewhere!

i read on my facebook that elisa made it safe and sound home to london, so we should be hearing from her soon.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

up for 22 hours + happy to be home and let daddy take blissfully over
















(and no one stopped me with my loom, drop spindle, stacks of fabric, yarn, glass jars, compost bucket, pressure cooker, baking soda, epsom salts, kitchen utensils, kgs of sea salt, vit c, magnesium....)

hi erica!









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

artparent, I can't imagine traveling with all that!

On the grout, I have no advice, just commiseration. I cry over stuff like that too--like the ringworm we are battling now.







We're over three weeks into this and now dd has it on her scalp. Looks like back to the doc this week.

Dh left this morning. He'll be gone 3 or 4 weeks, and I guess then he'll be home just a week before he has to go on another trip. But at least the next one is domestic. He's going to be in the air for something like 15 hours today.

And I am left with a lot of the winter closing stuff he left undone. No big deal, but some of it requires strength I am finding I don't have. My wrists and grip have become terribly weak, and I don't know if this is from all the keyboarding I have done over the past 3 years, or if it's just genes/bad luck.









Anyway, I cleaned and closed off the living room, so the dining room will serve as family room/den for the next 6 months.









And now on to all the homework we ignored all weekend.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
artparent, I can't imagine traveling with all that!

On the grout, I have no advice, just commiseration. I cry over stuff like that too--like the ringworm we are battling now.







We're over three weeks into this and now dd has it on her scalp. Looks like back to the doc this week.

Dh left this morning. He'll be gone 3 or 4 weeks, and I guess then he'll be home just a week before he has to go on another trip. But at least the next one is domestic. He's going to be in the air for something like 15 hours today.

And I am left with a lot of the winter closing stuff he left undone. No big deal, but some of it requires strength I am finding I don't have. My wrists and grip have become terribly weak, and I don't know if this is from all the keyboarding I have done over the past 3 years, or if it's just genes/bad luck.









Anyway, I cleaned and closed off the living room, so the dining room will serve as family room/den for the next 6 months.









And now on to all the homework we ignored all weekend.









Tea tree oil or young living's RC (respiratory congestion) EO is supposed to help with ringworm... for what it's worth. THat sucks







DD had some weird situation on the inside of her elbows this summer... it sorta looked like eczema, but sorta looked like ringworm. It was never flaring up when the doctors saw it, so they just told me it was nothing







I'm still not sure what it was, but I used RC on it that had been mixed with coconut oil. It seems to be gone now...


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for that tip, Juvysen.







My local health food store sells the YL EOs. They're kinda $$ though, and I depleted several of my EOs on the bees this week. We're all showering in Selsun Blue and I am at this point applying Lamisil.







One of the barn cats has it now, too, and I'm concerned he could pass it to the goats.









I got the yard cleaned up and all dh's "toys" put away, got the animals fed, and now there is a butternut squash in the oven. I'm making chili mac and cheese for the kids for dinner. WW pasta, beans, tomato sauce and cheese. The kids love it, dh hates it, and I know they'll be happy to eat it for a couple days.









OK, here's my newest "problem": a dear friend dropped off, I kid you not, a beach ball sized cabbage. Now. I love cabbage. Love it dressed simply with ACV, OO and S&P. Love it sauteed in OO. Love it as soup. Or creamed. Honestly, I am not going to make sauerkraut. What should I do? Kids are not big fans, but there's no point in saving to eat with dh, because he can't stand cabbage. It's huge. I suppose I should just suck it up and eat through it while no one's around to smell me.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

maybe you could cut the cabbage up and put it in baggies in useful-sized amounts, then freeze (for soup, or other cooked-faire?) whatever you won't eat right away. I have no clue how well it freezes, but I'm guessing if you're gonna stick it in soup it won't matter tooooo much...


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
OK, here's my newest "problem": a dear friend dropped off, I kid you not, a beach ball sized cabbage. Now. I love cabbage. Love it dressed simply with ACV, OO and S&P. Love it sauteed in OO. Love it as soup. Or creamed. Honestly, I am not going to make sauerkraut. What should I do? Kids are not big fans, but there's no point in saving to eat with dh, because he can't stand cabbage. It's huge. I suppose I should just suck it up and eat through it while no one's around to smell me.









I would so be making sauerkraut! I saw this last week and was inspired - I didn't realize it was so easy:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3966269491
(read the comments)

I would definitely be having a corned beef supper, make some cabage rols for the freezer and then krauting the rest


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Hrrmmm...maybe I will make a little sauerkraut. It's not that I don't love it. I LOVE it. I'm just fearful, I guess. I could let these ferment in the back room of the basement. I wonder whether the stank would help keep out vermin.







I love cabbage rolls too...and the kids like them...ugh. Well, at least the giant cabbage will keep until I decide.









Still on the fence about calling the doc again re:ringworm. I might give it the week or at least a couple days and see. Poor dd is really self-conscious about the bald spot on top of her head.









The chickens are fed, and everyone else is good until the afternoon. I caught one of my does fast asleep this AM. SO CUTE. I listened to To The Best of Our Knowledge this weekend (love WI public radio), and was enraptured by the author of _Goat Song_.







Can't wait to be milking my ladies.









Back to my novel WIP.







Other tasks for the day include cleaning more beeswax (done!), hanging a load of laundry, mulching trees in the front yard and dropping off dh's car for an alignment. I roasted the squash yesterday, and today I'll make curried soup of it. For myself.







Kids will finish the chili mac (which I ended up making without cheese, just sprinkling some on top). Next meal for them is cottage pie with whatever zucchini is out there, plus chard, green peppers and the last of the eggplants.

Have a wonderful day making wonderful homes.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Today involves.....

Finishing up DD's new sweater, just the button bands and 1/2 a sleeve left. I should have it done tonight.

I finished her hat and am stalled on what o do for the matching scarf - has anyone knit baby scarves? Do you like a long wraparound style or one of those ones that slip one end through a slot on the other side? ( here's a picyure of her hat) Ideas?

Some new cloth diapers in the wash right now, stripping them

Last batch of fruit leather is in the oven

Our midwife is stopping by so I can finally give her a thank you gift - adding a jar of handpicked, homemade jam, I love that! Makes a gift extra nice

Pesto chicken pasta for supper tonight

I thought you would all enjoy this story - we had a potluck last weekend and one of my friends and I were discussing canning peaches. One of the husbands pipes up from across the room... "You can can things?!"

Us: "yeah, it's really easy"
Him: "but.....doesn't it take some serious equipment?"
Us: "No, just jars and hot water......"
Him: "But Canning means to put into cans, metal cans...."
Us: "No....."
Him: "So what you're doing is jarring, not canning"

We couldn't convince him. And all night anytime we talked about canning (we talk about it alot) you would hear him pipe up from across the room "JARRING"

We might have had a few too many drinks of ouzo but it was hilarious, he was so adamant we were wrong, that it was clearly a misnomer and should be changed


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

slowly unpacking (at 2 a.m.) and finding homes for everything and taking note of what needs to be done. um, a lot! but it is raining, so will need to mostly be indoors. it is good to be here.









funny, things i brought fit perfectly. my woven rag-rug fits along the counter in front of the sink like it was made for it. my tea warmer fits the pot so perfectly the candle goes out! so i will have to make an adjustment to that...but at least it isn't *too* big. i brought along various ikea bits like a row of pegs that clip over the top of a door - perfect spot, and same for a pull-down drying rack, literally an exact fit. the cozy pillow i felted and a wooly stripey noro one i made once are both perfect on the couches. we brought a few pieces of playmobil and they are just enough to fill one wooden wine crate we already had partly filled. i've brought lots of jars and have put my laundry soap in one, brought the other full of epsom salts. this is the land of epsom, but no salt i can afford!

i harvested a few raspberries, and my partner got a couple of dozen tomatoes + one cucumber, but my garden clearly is not functioning between the lack of sun, the snails + slugs, occasional draughts, my late start, and possibly not enough good earth! hopefully i will have a solution to most of those next year, ack! my compost has dropped easily a foot, so i'm hoping it is ready for me to dig it out when i recover.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

welcome home, artparent!


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

I am canning the last batch of tomato soup today. Really. I am. I mean it this time...

I am also doing some veg soup with black beans for me; I work four 12 hr shifts this week and need to have something made up for lunch. I also baked some not-so-sweet oatmeal peanutbutter banana bars for quick breakfast or a healthier snack after school.

I have been so busy this morning. I was up at 5:30 to make breakfast for the boys. When they left for school, I cleaned a bit, baked and then went outside to clean the outdoor rabbit pens, put the bunnies out there and then clean their indoor cages. I also mulched about a quater of the garden that is really, really finished for the season. The bags of grass clippings I had to move were so heavy, I couldn't even lift them. I put my wheelbarrow on it's side next to a bag, push the bag toward the barrow and then tip the whole thing over with my body. I must have looked like a goof if one of my neighbors looked outside...







. But hey, I got it done. I still have all of the tomato supports, bean trellises and cornstalks to pull before we can turn the rest of the garden and mulch before the snow flys!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elisa, sounds like a wonderful homecoming..everything falling into place!

im inspired by the krauting! i have been planning to make some, i have 2 huge fresh organic cabbages, so im going to add that to my list for today.
i have raw milk yogurt so im going to make it the whey way. anyone have experience with this method?

we are going to pick elderberries for syrup today (cold & cough) and elderberry wine









and i have some paint prep to do..i have a bunch of kitchen furniture that needs white paint to balance out all of the wood in here (its a wood paneled house to the extreme) we have this set of old old farmhouse wooden chairs that i love, but i know that painted i will really love them...

what else..
i made a couple pf jars of pickled jalapenos last night. i had a bag from someone in my town who grew far too many for her own use..i used some on my chutney as well.

and we picked our pears yesterday..they need a few days to ripen then i will be canning them..and sometime this week we will be making apple juice/cider. a friend up the street has a press.

at midnight i found my drop spindle and decided to have a whorl. i haven't done it it many years and i want really chunky yarn for a neck warmer, so i gave it a try..my method is pretty shaky still, but i think with a bit of practice i should be good enough to get the yarn i want!


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplespirit* 
I also baked some not-so-sweet oatmeal peanutbutter banana bars for quick breakfast or a healthier snack after school.

Recipe?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

x!

sounds like lots of great food, everyone. and gardening!

fern, i hope to spin some slubby yarn to mix with the yarn from my grandmother's scarf, to make a big, warm throw. it is such a pleasure to spin your own!

*


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Just found this thread and















Can't wait to read through everything, I did read the "original" thread to familiarize myself with the topics we discuss.

Last night I made lentil soup(froze some too) and oatmeal pancakes to have ready for the am. I also am going to cook tonight and start preserving fresh herbs for the winter. I need to freeze more tomatoes as well.
We are enjoying fall already: decorations, planning a trip to the pumpkin patch, and local organic farm.
This is a great thread! Will be looking forward to sharing ideas!


----------



## Fruitful4Him (Jun 22, 2002)

subbing


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I've been lurking here for a while (enviously, I might add), so I'm just going to jump in. I'm not much of a homemaker, but I have aspirations







! I'm staying at home with an 11-month old, and I want to use my time to better our lives.

Unfortunately we don't have a garden - our yard is a beautiful live oak forest, but a neighbor up the street has invited me to work in her huge beautiful garden, so I might be gardening soon! I have dabbled in pickling and preserving veggies, but I'd love to do more of it. I'm also hopeful to improve my knitting and sewing skills enough to make more of our holiday and birthday gifts.

Today I'm roasting a whole chicken and I plan to make several meals with it, then use the carcass for stock - which I've never done before!







Hopefully it's not too hard.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

OT-

Birdie B! That's one of my girls' name! Birdie Bree.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birdie B.* 
Today I'm roasting a whole chicken and I plan to make several meals with it, then use the carcass for stock - which I've never done before!







Hopefully it's not too hard.

It's not hard at all and you're going to love the results. Homemade stock makes everything taste so much better.

I'm gathering the remaining things from the garden today. I made my first successful batch of salsa verde. Everything that went into it was also grown in my own garden.

I'm also canning some tomato sauce right now and I have a roast going.


----------



## Fruitful4Him (Jun 22, 2002)

I am so happy to have found this thread. I cant promise I will add much to it, LOl...but I will try my best. I am a mom of 5 littles and although many of my homemaking skills are lacking, I can cook decently, and keep the house looking picked up









I am not feeling 100% today...some sort of cold or other virus has me feeling weak and lightheaded...sniffly, coughing, sneezing,...ugh...but life must go on. I have been dosing everyone with vitamin C and I have been drinking herbal tea and water to try to stay hydrated.

We have had several varieties of soup lately. The weather has been so perfect for it. This weekend it was chicken vegetable noodle soup, using homemade stock of course...and homemade style noodles. I haven't perfected making homemade noodles and drying/storing them, but I love the taste! I served it with slices of french bread, brushed with olive oil and sprinkled with crushed garlic. It smelled so good. Today I pulled a few things from the freezer, some ground beef I had cooked/portioned/frozen from the last big sale, some chopped green peppers, and some cooked dried red and black beans... cooked it up with some chopped onion, extra garlic and added a jar of homemade salsa and some other spices, tomatoes, etc. and enjoyed some wonderfully hearty chili for lunch with plenty of leftovers. No complaints from the kidlets...they love a hearty soup with bread for lunch. I am glad because it is so good for them and so economical too. I can sneak in quite a few leftovers in a pot of soup or stew.









I found an older toaster oven at a thrift shop and I bought it, hoping to save on electricity. I also used up the last of a gift card from last holiday to get an electric kettle. Oh my! I have been missing out...let me tell you, I am AMAZED at how quickly it boils water. Seriously..mere minutes. I have been enjoying tea without the hassle of waiting for my ancient electric stove to get it going. I highly recommend a household have one of these









Soooo..other than switching over a few loads of laundry and running some errands today, that has been about it. I love reading about how homemakery others are..maybe it will inspire me to stretttttch and grow


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Didn't mulch my trees...but the rest of the stuff got done. Cottage pie is in the oven now, and we are having our soup while it finishes. Cooked onions and apples, added the roasted squash and curry, pureed and added coconut milk.









Also got to send some eggs and produce home with my dad when he brought me home from the garage.









And added more than a thousand words to my WIP.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

1jooj:







sounds like things are going pretty well!

fruitful: welcome! im new here too, but i love it already. i love the inspiration that comes rom knowing that there are other people, all over the world, all loving doing these things..just like me!

i spent the day doing this:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref...5778006&ref=mf


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome









nice, fern!!

i spent mine








someday i'll put it in order and get back into everything! we slept in til 4 a.m. anyway









*


----------



## AahRee (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm lurking... I'm a really horrible homemaker, but would love to improve, so hopefully you ladies will rub off on me!


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

MamaFern - those berries look SO appealing!

Sitting her with hot coffee, my sweet baby chattering while she plays, it's finally sunny....I can't say I'm feeling very motivated to actually DO anything...

But, it is Tuesday - the day I sweep/mop/dust the downstairs of the house, so I'd better get to that. We just got rid of one of our 3 cats (he dominated the other two), a long haired cat, and there is already noticeably less cat hair everywhere! Yay to that.

And maybe, since it is so nice out, DD and I will go out and prune some of the forsythia - they are crowding the sidewalk!

Made some applesauce fro organic apples a friend picked so I want to freeze that up in cubes for DD - even though we are doing Baby Led Weaning, I figure applesauce will get used as a spread or on her oatmeal, yogurt, etc.

DD's sweater is all done except one of the button bands, have to do some research today to figure out how I want to do it.

My brother and his GF are visiting this weekend from across the country and I am trying to think of thoughtful (and quick) handmade gifts to send back with them for Christmas.

I think tonight's supper will be quesedillas.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

About to make my second coffee and get on with the day here...we have rain all day, which makes a nice morning in the barn with the animals. Plus, dinner tonight is LEFTOVERS!







This means an early dinner, and possibly popcorn later.









The cabbage and I are still staring at each other across the kitchen table.









So today will include cleaning bathrooms, putting away laundry, tidying bedrooms and sweeping floors. In the barn, I'll feed and water, give apples for treats and sweep corners. Bees will be in, so no bee visits.







Need to go to the coop and pick up layer feed for the birds. And if I manage another 1000w on the WIP, then today is a great success.









Katico, what about those wee rice warmers? A set of rice warmers of various sizes? Got any lovely jams? You could decorate the jars with some calico and a cute label. What about locally produce specialties? Don't know where "across the country is," but do you have things they don't grow in their areas? I'm thinking local popcorn...

Here's to another great day!


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
OT-

Birdie B! That's one of my girls' name! Birdie Bree.









I LOVE your girls' names! They are so sweet! My name is Courtney, but my husband calls me Birdie







and variations like Birdie B. I just love it, so it's my user name. At some point I might start using it as my real name, though, cause he never calls me Courtney anymore!









The chicken turned out wonderful







and as much as I hated picking all the little bits of meat off the carcass, I did it! I'll use the rest of the chicken for stew or casserole or even chicken salad, and boil up the bones.

Tonight is lasagna night, with locally raised ground beef. I just got an email from the farmer saying they are getting a new cow and will start offering raw milk!







I'm going to buy a share, and we'll get 1-2 gallons a week. I want to learn how to make yogurt and cheese, since we eat tons of it around here!

I'm also going to start my holiday knitting...







tomorrow.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Last night I prepared tonight's meal in advance b/c Tuesday is crazy for us! I made homemade meatballs with local beef








Tonight I'm going to finally make apple turnovers with apples we picked at the orchard. DS wants to use the apple peeler big time! I'm trying to stock the pantry and get the cabinets in order for fall. I just picked up a great recipe book at the library about canning and preserving. The recipes look fantastic! Hope to hit the farmer's market this weekend and get some stuff. Need to clean the bathroom and put too small clothes away into storage, DS'. I need to start a deep fall clean too and get some decluttering done


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

unpacked







but not all put away.

amazing how folks around here become calmer as things are tidied.

we are on miniature days - two days + nights to each day...up at 4 a.m., sleep at 11, up at 4 p.m. sleep at 11!!

*


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 

Katico, what about those wee rice warmers? A set of rice warmers of various sizes? Got any lovely jams? You could decorate the jars with some calico and a cute label. What about locally produce specialties? Don't know where "across the country is," but do you have things they don't grow in their areas? I'm thinking local popcorn...

He lives in Western Canada, we live in the East. I think you're onto something - I should think hard about what he might miss that he can't get out there. And maybe I have time to knit a pair of fingerless gloves for her - I think that would be up her alley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birdie B.* 
The chicken turned out wonderful







and as much as I hated picking all the little bits of meat off the carcass, I did it! I'll use the rest of the chicken for stew or casserole or even chicken salad, and boil up the bones.










Chicken Salad sounds really good, I never think to make it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
Tonight I'm going to finally make apple turnovers with apples we picked at the orchard.

What kind of pastry do you use? Has anyone made turnover and frozen them unbaked? WOuld that work?

DD's sweater is done, think I'll cast on those fingerless gloves right now, have to get the spare room ready for company and today is the day I deep clean the kitchen.

I was reading our free local paper yesterday and see an article on the chicken bylaws. Our city (Halifax, in a very rural Province) has been ridiculous and won't allow backyard chicken keeping, claiming it leads to rodent problems. One of our local business moguls has announced his intention to move his chickens from his country home to his city home and is basically daring the city to do something about it. I have high hopes this will eventually mean we will be free to have some cluckers! I think Halifax, with it's rural surroundings and highly educated population, could seriously become a model city for local food and home food production. We have space, we have knowledge, we have an appreciation for good food and clean, green land. And frankly, we need to face the fact that even in the cities, families are going to need to have a hand in producing at least part of their food someday. Let's lay the groundwork now before it is truly a crisis!


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
I was reading our free local paper yesterday and see an article on the chicken bylaws. Our city (Halifax, in a very rural Province) has been ridiculous and won't allow backyard chicken keeping, claiming it leads to rodent problems. One of our local business moguls has announced his intention to move his chickens from his country home to his city home and is basically daring the city to do something about it. I have high hopes this will eventually mean we will be free to have some cluckers! I think Halifax, with it's rural surroundings and highly educated population, could seriously become a model city for local food and home food production. We have space, we have knowledge, we have an appreciation for good food and clean, green land. And frankly, we need to face the fact that even in the cities, families are going to need to have a hand in producing at least part of their food someday. Let's lay the groundwork now before it is truly a crisis!

That's great!

I live out in the country on a little over 8 acres and I still can't have chickens. I can have sheep, goats, cows, llamas, horses, but I can't have pigs or chickens. It's ridiculous


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Chickens eat mice. In fact, last night as a wee brown mouse ran from beneath our fridge to the kids' pile of backpacks







, I had a fleeting thought of bringing a couple of the old RI Reds to take care of things. I've seen mine eat snakes, too.







I know I'm preaching to the choir, but...as long as you have your feed stowed securely, you won't add to the rodent problem.

atobols, that truly is ridiculous. I am zoned Ag 1, meaning I can have any livestock. Thank goodness.

Katico, wrist warmers are also awesome. I not-so-secretly wish I could knit (maybe this will be the winter I learn) so I could own (and make for others) exactly such things as cool gloves, hats, scarves and hoods.

Re: turnovers, I seem to remember my mom buying the things, made in advance and frozen. There used to be a baked good factory in town with an outlet store, and people bought all kinds of doughs, frozen cakes, breads, buns, etc. They went out of biz a few years ago...but I remember placing turnovers on cookie sheets, frozen. They were the flaky layered pastry kind. Yeah, I grew up eating a lot of premade food.









Today is an experiment for me. I am having coffee now, and then heading out to the barn for chores. Then, I'll do some exercises, shower and head into town for reading class at dd's school. Then, I'm meeting a former colleague for lunch downtown. That will leave an opening between lunch hour and 3p, when I am picking up kids for the doc appointment. I think I will carry along my laptop and spend a couple hours working on my WIP at the public library.







We'll be getting home late, but leftover cottage pie is dinner tonight.

Speaking of food, I am in need of a diet overhaul. I am caving to the cravings of the cold season, and things are not pretty. Yesterday, though, I made a big pot of green tea with my home-grown lemon verbena. Lovely. I need to totally reconsider what I am doing. The comfort foods are fine for the kids, but I need more exercise if I am going to be able to eat like they do. And if I am writing more than an hour a day, well...I'm not working out then, am I?

Yikes.

Anyway, as an alternative that includes more movement, I could bike into town and run errands that way, then get home and grab the car for the doc appointment. Also an OK option. (I live 4 miles from school, another 2ish to downtown. High of 56 today, and I think I can find some gloves if I dig around.) Actually, I could stop in at the yarn store downtown and ask about a good beginner project...

Of course, all this means I am a mom on the move today. Should be a nice way to break up my week.

Meantime, I have to unload the dill from the dehydrator and replace with mint, haul out the kitchen waste, make beds and vacuum the upstairs before I go. Sheep will need water again, since they were inside most of yesterday (wind and rain!), and a good pile of hay.

And figure out how to get rid of the MICE! Will add health food store to my town rounds, to get more peppermint oil, but that's nowhere near enough. We have a hundred-year-old, cream city brick farmhouse with a holey stone foundation, gaps in doors, an add-on bathroom with a crawlspace directly opening to the basement...I could go on...

So I'm open to suggestions that don't include glue traps.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that *is* ridiculous. vancouver has allowed them. *london* allows them!!








i rolled 5 large balls of yarn from my grandmother's old scarf. next i'm hoping to whorl some to work into a throw along with these. should be cosy when the cold creeps in







i got a sweater my aunt had knitted, to frog for yarn, but it is fuzzy yarn and just knots up. i guess my other option is to felt it?

we are inching closer to getting our floors refinished, it looks like it will be completely disruptive. it makes me less inclined to put anything away, as it will need to be packed up!

my girls slept really well last night. i know, i watched them







so off to have a nap now, and accomplish things another day.

*


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
He lives in Western Canada, we live in the East. I think you're onto something - I should think hard about what he might miss that he can't get out there. And maybe I have time to knit a pair of fingerless gloves for her - I think that would be up her alley









Chicken Salad sounds really good, I never think to make it!

What kind of pastry do you use? Has anyone made turnover and frozen them unbaked? WOuld that work?

DD's sweater is done, think I'll cast on those fingerless gloves right now, have to get the spare room ready for company and today is the day I deep clean the kitchen.

I was reading our free local paper yesterday and see an article on the chicken bylaws. Our city (Halifax, in a very rural Province) has been ridiculous and won't allow backyard chicken keeping, claiming it leads to rodent problems. One of our local business moguls has announced his intention to move his chickens from his country home to his city home and is basically daring the city to do something about it. I have high hopes this will eventually mean we will be free to have some cluckers! I think Halifax, with it's rural surroundings and highly educated population, could seriously become a model city for local food and home food production. We have space, we have knowledge, we have an appreciation for good food and clean, green land. And frankly, we need to face the fact that even in the cities, families are going to need to have a hand in producing at least part of their food someday. Let's lay the groundwork now before it is truly a crisis!


The pastry dough for the turnovers was simple:

3/4 c. butter/ softened
8 0z. cream cheese/ softened
Cream together until well blended.
Add 2 C. flour
Chill for at least 1 hour.
Not sure about the freezing.....


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I went to the yarn store. OMG. First of all, I got a DVD, some inexpensive yarn and beginner-type needles to learn how. So, This will be the winter I learn to knit. I want fingerless gloves, mittens, socks, hoods, cowls, scarves, you name it. The yarn store also has stuff to card, spin, weave, you name it. So, it may be a long way off, but someday, I may be making a Pokey hat (from my special needs black sheep).









Also got the EOs I needed to replace.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

appleturnovers are my happiest place









*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 























appleturnovers are my happiest place









*

omg. your pinwheels are







how do you replicate them?(i want!!)


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i used to have pdf on my homemade stories section, but it is being reconfigured







let me see how big it is, i can send it to you.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

artparent, I am so in awe.









We're all on a monthlong course of fluconazole.







I hate it, but we have to get rid of this ringworm. Every time I think we have it beaten, another spot pops up somewhere. Dd is on for 6 weeks.

Dh wrote a very cute note to tell us that as he unpacked his case in the incredibly gorgeous hotel in Kuwait, something fell from his things and rolled to the floor. It was sheep poo.









My mom is bringing her garden waste today, so it is a lost day for accomplishments. Maybe get some cookies made. I'll be picking up dh's car and maybe starting on the mulching of the trees if I can stand it.

I had lunch with a former colleague yesterday, and it was really nice. She is a struggling WOHM with two LOs. Long story short, she wants to stay home. She wants to be the mom making stuff and making do at home, and her dh has not yet embraced what that can mean for them as a family. Maybe once we see the "new normal," more people like her and her dh will be willing to make the big adjustments necessary to do what makes them really happy. I talked to her about how, if you are really at home with the LOs, and working every day on your homemaking, it's harder to really notice how much less $$ you have. I mean, I see most traditional homemakers not out shopping daily and spending major time on self-maintenance, but truly staying home and focusing on how to make home better (notsomuch _buy_ home better).

I never really answered the first thread question about homemaking and its appeal. The fact is, I ran kicking and screaming from the job as soon as I thought my kids were old enough, and over time I realized it is a real and important set of tasks that can either be semi-handled by two committed, focused, dedicated partners (and then their income has to pay for the rest in goods/services), or is sorely missed by families. Mine was the sorely missing type, because my dh can't "do his share" due to his work travel, and I was working too much (both at the office in taking it home).

So, why homemaking? Because people need a home. Even my dh's desert nomad grandparents made a home when they set up their tent. We need a sense of place and belonging, and the work of homemaking places those cues everywhere--the smells and sights and sounds and feelings and flavors of my home. My dh's travel intensifies his need for a sense of home when he is here, and the kids need it, too. It is their security. It helps them be safe and confident in the world.

And why traditional? I have found that, on a modest income, this is the only way we can successfully make our home. At the same time, traditional homemaking answers a lot of the stuff I feel called to do, and it's tightly tied to our farming. I live among exurban sprawl, and we'll keep at least this little farm from going to subdivision. By freezing, canning and drying, I'm helping us get the most out of the chem-free crops and animals we raise. I want to learn the skills to take this further and someday also use their wool to make some of our clothing. I want to use what's already there, too, and upcycle/recycle things into uses we really need, or we can gift or sell to others.

I know,







Can you tell dh isn't around?







I'm just feeling really lucky today.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

OK, to serial post, I saw these bags at a new little vintage shop when I was downtown yesterday. The photo doesn't do them justice, but they are big totes made from old suits.









I also have a large pile of feed bags which are non-recyclable. I think they would be fun to make into grocery bags and somehow decorate with acrylic paints...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

shucks








that's a bit of what i *really* do but distract myself with making all kinds of things







...especially homemaking. i may have figured out how to work them all in together, but we'll have to see - i need to finish the animation i'm working on. somehow. in between everything else. speaking of which, what *is* WIP, 1jooj?

the sun came out and i found a lot of energy, despite waking up at 1 a.m.







with my little one, who woke up my tall one, and they played til 6 then went to sleep, and somehow i did not







they went out in the garden this afternoon, and i cut back the sprawling jasmine and mile-a-minute, and dug out the compost







and spread some on the garden, wow did we eat a lot of eggs last year! i'm going to start crushing them. naturally i want my compost to look pretty







. i raked the pebble path out, mowed the lawn (fixed the mower first, which was jammed with a rusty nail







) and started a new compost with the clippings, and used my shears to edge the lawn a bit and take down the long grasses along the fence. there were some ornamental grasses in my beds that had sent up babies, so i dug them up and popped them in along the fence, they are just what i wanted there, a bit of elegant movement, and the daffodils will come up between them in the spring. the neighbours were having some awfully tall trees cut down, and i waved at the fellow in the tree, and he is going to give us a quote on thinning the ash trees







so maybe i will get some light in next year! if it isn't too expensive. otherwise it will have to be me and my rusty saw and my very short ladder









so i am very inspired and can once again look out the window at my garden.

i've also decided to sell off our ottoman and open up the space for the girls to play, and i've started them with a tidy-up routine despite our chaotic sleep times. it is helping to make us feel at home again.

*


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

So, it was 64 in here when we woke up this morning and we haven't gotten around to getting more wood for the woodstove...

So I strategically baked pumpkin bread with the pumpkin puree i made the other day. WOOT!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
artparent, I am so in awe.










We're all on a monthlong course of fluconazole.







I hate it, but we have to get rid of this ringworm. Every time I think we have it beaten, another spot pops up somewhere. Dd is on for 6 weeks.


have you tried taking diatomaceous earth? i *think* my littlest one may have pin worms and all of my reasearch says that this is the best & safest route to being pest free.. its good for a TON of other things as well. my whole family is going to start taking it. it has to be food grade and there is a company that sells it ground as fine as flour and you can actually add it to baking and stuff.. fossil shell flour they call it. im REALLY hoping it gets rid of whatever is happening in her (and maybe all of us) its so gross to me.


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

I am only on page 1 but am subbing now!
With the birth of DS I didn't get done as much as I wanted but did can/freeze a little and managed to plant a garden although it was neglected.








We did get lots of tomato, chard and zucchini. And the other day I went out and dug up some some potatoes when I needed them for soup.

I don't know why but I am always completely amazed at growing potatoes in my own yard!

I sew and make and sell soap and body products & toys. I am trying to do more myself and be more frugal. Love to bake and make bread. We use cloth for many things (but not TP- YET!) and I tried to make my own detergent but it was a flop.

Nice to meet you all, now I'm off to catch up on this thread!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome mouso! sounds like you have lots of fun.

ah, one success: i have one celeriac growing!! who knows if it is more than greens...i must figure out when to harvest. i hope it is like the big radish - grow celeriac grow big, grow celeriac grow large!!

composted all the tomatoes, tied up some trellis, my sickly honeysuckle appears to be recovering









northerners, any suggestions for pretty outdoor flowers for the autumn + winter? my front garden suddenly looks awfully sad and bare. i am going to be very brave and try planting very-late-kale.

*


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anyone have a good jerky recipe for the oven? I don't have a food dehydrator but was thinking of trying something in the oven instead.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

yum, i love it. we use sea salt, stevia, a little bit of cayenne, some tomato paste, and cinnamon, and a bit of coconut oil + lemon juice, and marinate overnight, then lay or hang them over the racks with a tray beneath, and put the oven very low with a fan for a few hours. honestly, i have never gotten them completely done, because once folks figure out what i'm doing, they get eaten as soon as they are just a little bit dry!









*


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks artparent!
When using beef, what type works best?


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

i've been m.i.a. for a bit here as far as posting goes but happy to read all your cool projects and cooking going on. the schedule idea is still going strong but had to be modified a little this week because of writing gigs. little by little the house is looking more like a home because of it. i really hate our walls though and haven't been able to do anything about it







terrible, old trailer trash fake wood paneling that was here before we moved in







i really want to paint but am worried about fumes, don't have a ton of cash right now, and dh is working double shifts until the leaves are all gone and so are the tourists








enough with the sad smilies for today though, there's lots of great stuff happening too.
i took a job writing minutes for the elementary school board this week (2 nights a month plus typing time) so a little more cash is coming in







, dh gets a daddy daughter night







, and i get an insider look at the school before it's time to decide if dd will be hs or not.








my sourdough breads are starting to actually be breads worth eating! it took a lot of trial and error but the past couple of weekly loaves have been successful so hopefully i haven't jinxed myself here. lots of lovely breadcrumbs too which will be going into a meatloaf







(local beef of course) this evening.
our farmers' market has closed for the season so i will soon have eggs to work with as long as the girls keep laying a few. we're debating the rooster's fate though, he's a *huge* light brahma the size of a small turkey and does a good job watching over everyone and keeping the peace but his "affections"







shall we say rip all the feathers off the hen's backs. i don't want my chickens to be cold this winter







but don't want to send him to the stockpot either.
dd is just waking up from her nap and i've got more cleaning to do before my dad comes up this weekend so i'm off. good luck to all in your endevors!


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atobols* 
That's great!

I live out in the country on a little over 8 acres and I still can't have chickens. I can have sheep, goats, cows, llamas, horses, but I can't have pigs or chickens. It's ridiculous









I just read something that might explain why you can't have pigs or chickens. Pigs can be the host for viruses that infect chickens and ducks and also for other viruses that infect humans.

So the theory goes, if a pig becomes infected by both types of viruses - one sort that infects animals and another sort common to humans - the genes of the two strains can get mixed together. And the result can be a totally new strain of flu, one to which humans have no immunity.

This might be old news for everyone else but it was brand new for me.









And it makes me sad because I always dreamed of owning chickens but I live in town.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
I just read something that might explain why you can't have pigs or chickens. Pigs can be the host for viruses that infect chickens and ducks and also for other viruses that infect humans.

So the theory goes, if a pig becomes infected by both types of viruses - one sort that infects animals and another sort common to humans - the genes of the two strains can get mixed together. And the result can be a totally new strain of flu, one to which humans have no immunity.

This might be old news for everyone else but it was brand new for me.









And it makes me sad because I always dreamed of owning chickens but I live in town.









this is what they're saying happened to cause the H1N1 virus that's now circling ... except they think it happened on factory farms? I think?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

vermont, we used a very, very low v.o.c. paint and we were impressed how fast the fumes went - pretty much when it dried. you can put open jars of vinegar or baking soda around to absorb odors, and of course throw sweaters on everyone + throw open all the windows + doors. a friend of mine whose child had leukemia is very careful about any toxins in the house, and she did some research and bought milk paint because it was so low in toxins. the other thing you can keep in mind is that the lighter the colour, the healthier the paint, which is good for white-obsessed folks like me







i know how much energy you can get from loving your space. maybe you could organise a sleep-over right after you paint? we're dealing with all of this knowing we'll be having a dust + varnish infected home for at least 5+ days. soon. congratulations on writing gigs!

i think i've found the jars i want, they are french glass + rubber ring sealing types, and i think that they will be divine







. now to persuade that the £'s are worth it









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
this is what they're saying happened to cause the H1N1 virus that's now circling ... except they think it happened on factory farms? I think?

That's sort of the H1N1 story, and they are saying factory swine farms in Mexico...and little vermin-type birds may have been involved (sparrows, etc.), pooping on the pig feed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
...terrible, old trailer trash fake wood paneling that was here before we moved in...
i took a job writing minutes for the elementary school board this week (2 nights a month plus typing time) so a little more cash is coming in







, dh gets a daddy daughter night







, and i get an insider look at the school before it's time to decide if dd will be hs or not.








... his "affections"







shall we say rip all the feathers off the hen's backs. i don't want my chickens to be cold this winter







but don't want to send him to the stockpot either.

We have ridiculous and trashy decor in spots, too. Cheap, ugly fake oak kitchen cupboards, there was paneling in the upstairs that we ripped out (except for one wall we forgot about--oops), and possibly the tackiest border imaginable in our living room, horses on the prairie running circles around you as you sit on the couch.







My mom is going to help me get rid of it and paint that room--the last holdout since we moved in.

Congrats on the writing gig. Sounds like a good opportunity for a lot of reasons.

I have a few naked chickens, too, and I feel terrible about it, but dh never kills enough roosters for my taste. I want to get down to 2 roos tops before snow flies. Of course, snow may fly this weekend and dh is in Kuwait, so...hrm.

I have a bunch of cooking to do for a family party tomorrow, and I have been out of the house all day for the past two days. Today is garbage day and catch-up day. So I will be multitasking through house tidying, laundry, cooking and chores while kids are at school. I'm happy to take a day (more or less since our Fridays are short days at school) of quiet work before the weekend. Still have not mulched those trees, either, so I need to get started. It's getting colder and colder out there.

Have a great day, all!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Check me out.







I cooked big batches of bbq chicken and sloppy joes for tomorrow's Big Birthday Party. I roasted and pressure-cooked some beef bones with herbs, onions and garlic for broth, and it's cooling on the porch so I can skim the fat (and feed it to the chickens). Pressure-cooked chicken into broth, which is cooling in the fridge for the same reason, but I'll feed that fat to the kitties.









I am half done mulching the trees, and I have the rest of the mulch waiting in the front yard. Laundry is in the dryer.

A baked butternut squash is ready for me to fix into a buttery, sweet treat.









Dishes are caught up.









I got a lot done today, and I will need to hold back and stop at a reasonable time this evening, to allow myself some time to work on personal, me stuff.









We're going up north tomorrow, and my hope is to get good weather for half the day, so we can at least hike around and enjoy the peaking fall colors.

(I'm on coffee break.







)

Hope your Fridays have been productive!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I've been productive!
Last night made homemade pizza sauce, so yummy, simmering for an hour on the stove! Cleaned the downstairs a bit. Today made and froze 2 casseroles for later. Going to have a whole chicken Sunday and will make bone broth and then soup next week








Working on laundry, it has totally piled up!
DH and I will make habernero hot sauce from the peppers from the garden. We are also going to try our hand at homemade oven jerky!
Will hit the farmer's market tomorrow for local beef and whatever else catches my eye!
TGIF!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I finished the mulching in time for the very cold weather!

The squash is divine...I put dill in the chicken soup...the kids went to bed ON THEIR OWN at 8 PM (!!!)...and I wrote almost 3,000 words in my WIP (work in progress) tonight. My goal is another 5,000 this weekend.









I love hot sauce! Our hot peppers did terribly this year. They and the tomatoes had a notsogreat summer. Maybe next year...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

ijooj: wow, you are inspiring!

yesterday i spent the day at my friends farm picking plums & apples (in the SNOW! not usual for her this early..) after putting them into cold storage (apples) and getting the plums ready for the dehydrator we weeded & harvested a bunch of stuff.. and mulched it all with straw. i love having a place to really get into gardening because i moved in july and didnt get to do it at my home this year. the day felt very prodective, if cold..and i came home with all sorts of greens and zucchinis and other yummies..

im now making spiced vanilla pear butter, more elderberry syrup, this time to mix with bubbly stuff for our harvest supper tomorrow.. we went to market got our raw milk and picked up what we needed for the feast *parsnips, carrots, beets, garlic, all locally grown...had to buy some mushrooms, yams and cranberries, not local..

im making pumpkin & apple pies(from scratch) tomorrow, as well as a brown rice & veggie nut loaf type stuffing for to stuff a hubbard squash..friends(the local midwife and her 4 kiddos and partner) are bringing a freshly butchered chicken & some sort of savory pie?! and another family(my farm family)a homegrown turkey, salad, beets & or a cabbage dish (always amazing) and punkin pie as well (her dp wants to make it!) and my SIL and her family are coming with potatoes & other good things.
i love having such a great family & friends.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

you all are very inspiring. fern, how blessed are you! do you make friends quickly, or is it just the nature of your town, or did you already know people?! or is it a small-town canadian thing? i'm envious







our harvest meal may be very lonely







but at least my children are excited about it. i'm hoping to get into the forest to gather some bits for our nature window beside our table, and i'm planning a spelt + pumpkin pie, mushroom gravy (local) cranberry sauce (from dried, oh no!) and no one here is breaking out the turkey, so just chicken, kale, and squash. and local traditional apple cider







why yes i *am* pretending i no longer have candida!

we all went to bed at normal hours and woke in the morning







always takes us a week.

i sprayed the mildewy/blackspot roses, honeysuckle + clematis with baking soda. any other suggestions? i *need* them to grow (evergreen, the last two) because things are horribly bare. if i could throw a bunch of $$ at my front garden i would! i am keeping an eye out for aged lumber to build a bench to sit out front, my children love to play out there.

i've been soaking oats in water + yogurt at night and cooking it in the morning with sea salt, stevia, spices, fruit, coconut oil + butter, stir in a couple of eggs and dollop with yogurt. i'm not sure that my unbalanced body loves it, but it seems to keep us all steady and content all morning, which is saying something!

how old are your kids now 1jooj? my are nearly 9 and nearly 4, and they are mostly so self-sufficient in the day i can often get a lot done, it is such a blessing. we have our homelearning 'schedule' in place - park day with the local group, ballet, violin + soccer, so we have 3 days of whatever we like. i'm hoping to start getting us into some kind of family walk, as we have beautiful forests here, but once it starts getting rainy we tend to want to stay in. also going swimming or even getting them lessons..other than that i'd like to be doing some kind of thing with them daily, working on projects. left to their own devices they pretend most of the day







and draw/make things + write stories for the rest of the day. we are missing friendships, but i hope there may be some in those classes and there are at the park. we're finding england a little slow for meeting people









i finished another linen dishcloth, and i'm about to start one like this:
row 1 k3 *p1 k5, rep from * to last 4 sts, p1 k3
row 2: p2 *k1 p1 k1 p3 rep from * to last

then you need to pick up all round it and add a border.

i'm looking for a lacy, but fairly simple pattern for a throw. anyone know of a good pattern?









*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
you all are very inspiring. fern, how blessed are you! do you make friends quickly, or is it just the nature of your town, or did you already know people?! or is it a small-town canadian thing? i'm envious







our harvest meal may be very lonely







but at least my children are excited about it. i'm hoping to get into the forest to gather some bits for our nature window beside our table, and i'm planning a spelt + pumpkin pie, mushroom gravy (local) cranberry sauce (from dried, oh no!) and no one here is breaking out the turkey, so just chicken, kale, and squash. and local traditional apple cider







why yes i *am* pretending i no longer have candida!

we all went to bed at normal hours and woke in the morning







always takes us a week.

i sprayed the mildewy/blackspot roses, honeysuckle + clematis with baking soda. any other suggestions? i *need* them to grow (evergreen, the last two) because things are horribly bare. if i could throw a bunch of $$ at my front garden i would! i am keeping an eye out for aged lumber to build a bench to sit out front, my children love to play out there.

i've been soaking oats in water + yogurt at night and cooking it in the morning with sea salt, stevia, spices, fruit, coconut oil + butter, stir in a couple of eggs and dollop with yogurt. i'm not sure that my unbalanced body loves it, but it seems to keep us all steady and content all morning, which is saying something!

how old are your kids now 1jooj? my are nearly 9 and nearly 4, and they are mostly so self-sufficient in the day i can often get a lot done, it is such a blessing. we have our homelearning 'schedule' in place - park day with the local group, ballet, violin + soccer, so we have 3 days of whatever we like. i'm hoping to start getting us into some kind of family walk, as we have beautiful forests here, but once it starts getting rainy we tend to want to stay in. also going swimming or even getting them lessons..other than that i'd like to be doing some kind of thing with them daily, working on projects. left to their own devices they pretend most of the day







and draw/make things + write stories for the rest of the day. we are missing friendships, but i hope there may be some in those classes and there are at the park. we're finding england a little slow for meeting people









i finished another linen dishcloth, and i'm about to start one like this:
row 1 k3 *p1 k5, rep from * to last 4 sts, p1 k3
row 2: p2 *k1 p1 k1 p3 rep from * to last

then you need to pick up all round it and add a border.

i'm looking for a lacy, but fairly simple pattern for a throw. anyone know of a good pattern?









*

i guess its a mixture of all of those.. my SIL lived here before us and so introduced me to a few families, but i do make friends easily and put some heart into it and maybe it has to do with the small townness of kaslo..everyone (or mostly anyways) are pretty friendly, welcoming & kind!
as soon as i moved i started to go to knitting group at this woman's house (she is the local librarian. homeschooling mama of 3 boys) and i have met a few really wonderful woman that way..the farmers market is another great place to meet like minded folk. i usually just introduce myself to people i dont recognise, because after 3 months here i know almost everyone, or it feels that way! in a town this size pretty much everyone knows everyone in short order.. i guess there are good things about that and then some people feel like there inst much privacy. doesn't bother me though! there is also a mother circle once a week with a councelor from community services, and childcare in the family place, so another great way to make friends.. there are so many resources here..its pretty wonderful.

your feast sounds yummy! im extraspecially blessed this year to be surrounded by farmers. if i didnt have so many friends we would probably just be eating nutloaf and squash!

cranberry sauce from dried berries can be really yummy, just give it lots of time to reconsitute! chicken is yummier than turkey imo and kale and squash and the best things ever. i hope that you find some folks to make your supper merrier!

your breakfast oats sound yummy! i have never thought to put eggs in oats.. do you have an actual recipe?

i knit up my first linen dishcloth, i love it too!
im working on another one, but now im distracted by hats to sell at winter fairs..so maybe it will be put aside for a bit.

your life sounds pretty brilliant to me! we will do homeslearning next year for sure. im so over school already and its only october, but with a not quite 2 year old and not quite 4 year old its pretty hard to get much done these days (though i still do get a on done, if i do say so myself!)


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

yes. i don't think you could get more different in london!! i have made friends in the homelearning community but they are spread out all over; i have a friend in the crafting community and she is going to drop off my sewing machine, so exciting, she says it is beautiful







and she actually popped out of my favourite shop in the village, to say hello, yesterday, which made me feel like i live here. i'm used to vancouver, where i am bound to run into several people i now every time i go out. i really love that.

i love homelearning, but i can understand needing a break when they are tiny. imo that isn't really homelearning so much as early parenting, it is hard no matter how you wear it!!

i don't have a recipe for the porridge, i make it differently every time!! the eggs give it a smooth texture and a lot more protein.

scratch that last pattern! it won't compute for me! i'm going to do a basic garter rib instead (k2 *p2 k2* repeat on both rows. multiples of 4 + 2) and i want to do a double moss stitch on the next.

i think i might go with this stitch for a throw...

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I clearly need to learn to knit. It seems to open such doors.







The lady at the knitting store was really nice, very forthcoming, and they seem to support a community. Besides, I love all the cool knit things I see. My mom and I went out and looked at winter hats, and I saw several I want...but $$$! I may go back and get one, as the ones I really like a woolen, made by Nepalese women in a co-op.

artparent, mine are 8 and almost 6. Their needs and the extent to which they wear me out has to do with their







and desire to have their hands in everything I do. So this is the sad thing: everything about them that is hard for me is a wonderful quality, yk? Dd wants to cook/bake/clean/write when I do, and ds wants to talk about everything at length. When I do barn chores, they are walking half a step in front of me (and I am tripping on them). They do Sunday school at the mosque for several hours, and they love to play outdoors and in the barn. Together, they read, color, play card games and board games, legos, etc. Dd is ready to read beyond her class, though, and ds could use more attention with math. I want to put dd into a dance class and find a sport for ds. It's just that soccer is so intensely scheduled around here.







They want to do 4-H in a couple years. Both kids are writerly, and dd considers herself an artist. She makes my gift wrap and greeting cards. Ds is more science-minded, analytical, etc., so I have to think harder to create projects for him. Dd I can hand a piece of paper and a scissors and off she goes.

We spent a nice day at the cabin, took a walk in the woods and sat around a fire eating j-u-n-k. Kids played kick the can, built a fort of old wood, played in the tree house, etc. It was cold, and was actually below freezing when we left after dark for home. Today, we all slept in and awoke feeling a little sick.

I have dd at my shoulder







, and I am looking forward to dropping them for a couple hours so I can have a little quiet before the week starts. This week, I'll be raking leaves, mowing, and probably finishing tearing out the garden. Probably bake a few more pumpkins and make muffins or something, and figure out a good soup to make with the beef stock in the fridge. Split pea, probably. We'll bake bread this afternoon. We're out of milk, so I'll hit the grocery store while they're at Sunday school. I know flu is on its way, so I need to get stuff done while I can.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds pretty similar to mine - now that my little one is nearly 4! except i have two artists. they are very busy.
we got out for a little nature walk round the wood and neighbourhood







gathering things for our nature window.
i'm busy with my site








there goes everything!

*


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I've had a huge pot of bone broth simmering since last night. may make a bunch of chicken noodle soup tonight(or wait until tomorrow). As soon as I get home from work I'm going to make my oven jerky







Being the first time I hope it turns out well!!
Got a tiny bit of yardwork done over the weekend, don't want to start thinking about leaf raking yet though!
Will probably play outside the rest of the afternoon. The fall leaves look fantastic!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Well, flu hit this house, so I'm a couple days behind. Ds has it, and I hope dd follows fast with it, if she does get it. I can't confirm influenza, since I don't have a lab, but ds started with a headache, then fever/chills, then a cough and nose thing...then barfed, and now he is still feverish, dizzy and nauseated with cough and faucet nose.

So he's drinking homegrown tea with home-raised honey. I made split pea soup with our beef bone broth and a big pile of bread with flax meal. We could maybe use something more vegetable-full, but I'm at a loss right now. I wish I had frozen berries, but we are so not going to a store anytime soon.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

poor you! add some vegetables to the next round of soup? i always love chicken broth when i'm ill. i need to build our cod liver oil + vitamins into our daily routine again. we're all over the place







but my partner leaves on a trip for a bit so it will give me some time to focus. this is our true first week here, because we were sleeping all day last week







so we'll see what kind of order + ritual i can establish. i always find that there is a line between feeling energetic about maintaining a state of tidy + clean, and falling beneath it to overwhelmed. if i can keep on top of things, everything is infinitely easier.

today is my day to mind the kitchen. composts out, and food delivery in, choose between reorganising the pantry baskets or detail cleaning or starting sourdough...and i hope to start some yogurt.

how did the jerky go?

*


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I think I did pretty well with making jerky for the first time







It had a delicious teriyaki marinade and I used flank steak. I would've liked to keep it in the oven longer but DH was concerned about running the gas for so long(I stopped after 6.5 hours). We both ate a bunch but will try the recipe out on friends!
I also made a huge batch of chicken noodle soup with my bone broth. Can't wait for lunch today!!
Tonight I'm going to make my fave squash recipe.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

got back to my cable socks, to finish them now i have the yarn. i love it! actually i find cabling easier to 'read' than the lacy stitches i was doing, yikes that is hard to keep track of!









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Yay for broth!

artparent, as weird as it sounds, when I am solo parenting, it helps me establish the routines we need around the home. When dh is home, it's chaos. People pity me when he travels, but they don't understand that there are some positives.

I am home with two kids today...dd is unwell enough to sleep for many hours, even though she doesn't seem sick like ds does...anyway, both kids took enforced afternoon naps as I worked on day 2 of learning to knit. Knitting, so far, is hard. I've learned to cast on and knit, and I half understand purl. My hands feel stupid. But I am determined.

I feel unwell but not exactly sick. Lymph nodes swollen all over but not terribly so, throat a little swollen but not exactly sore, headache, really tired. My sister brought me carrots and celery, and I made another giant pot of chicken soup, this time with wild rice instead of dumplings...and some of the enormous cabbage. It's delicious, in a comforting, plain way.

I made a couple of things with beeswax this morning, too. One is a eucalyptus and rosemary rub (like Vicks). Another is lavender peppermint, and could be used on hands or lips, and the third is orange patchouli. It goes on orange and then lingers patchouli. I know some people hate patchouli, but I like it in winter. I went 1/3 olive, 1/3 almond, 1/3 beeswax, then dropped EOs into the jars (got some baby food jars from a friend) before pouring the oil/wax blend. Added Vit E from capsules as it cooled. I really should order some lip balm containers. I think they would make great gifts.

A harvest feast does sound lovely. I see we just missed the Sukkot celebration. Our Eid al Adha will fall this year the same weekend as USA Thanksgiving. I am looking forward to having a real celebration, maybe even hosting a party on the farm. We bought our Eid lamb, and for better or worse, he is lovely.







Of course, both dd and I are in love. Sometimes it is so HARD to be a farmer.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

our harvest celebration was wonderful!! not only did we have homegrown or local chicken, turkey, salad, potatoes, carrots, squash ect ect..but we had homemade raspberry wine (to die for), apple cider, apple juice.... it was an amazing feast & some of the best company ever. i am truly blessed here. ngaio my 3 year old had a run in with a lego pirate ship and spilled some blood, but all considering the 11 kids in the house (all between the ages of 1 & 6..3 being identical triplets!) it was quite peaceful. the kids played co-operative board games and we sat and drank yumminess and chatted about this and that.. i took some pictures of the pies that my girls and i made together. its such fun to bake with helpers!

i really love this time of year.

di i mention that it snowed here this past week? its crazy cold and wintery already!

im busy knitting for the winter fair here..


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

exactly, 1jooj. we're more chaotic when daddy is home - unless we have got some serious organisation + routine going on. otherwise, all days are saturdays.









fern, sounds delightful and very yummy!! i had a wonderful time making pie with my little girls too, it turned out so well, best ever.

well, i'm happy to say that i've made two new homelearning friends yesterday,







and one is even pretty close by. and the kids across the street, after seeing us for nearly a year, finally came to say hello with their nanny. i know you're thanking your stars you live in a small town fern, but i'm very pleased







maybe we've lost the shiny new look we had and have started to fit in









the house is overwhelming me right now, i don't know where to begin. luckily i have a dear friend coming to stay on the weekend, so i should have some motivation to restore it. two months of clutter built up, plus all the things i brought. where is the hide-under-rock smilie?

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

artparent, maybe you had to be gone a while and they missed you. That's surely a good sign!







Your tribe is on its way.

I have the dreaded illness. I can't say it's H1N1, but if it looks like a swine flu and acts like a swine flu...right? Dd has headache, fever, dizziness today. I hurt all over and my chest is tight, so tomorrow I'll be coughing and have fever, most likely. It's moving through. We're sick but all right. It's hard to put everything aside and just lie around getting better. The kids sensed weakness and are watching PBS Kids.







We'll work our way through this enormous pot of chicken soup and by the time it's gone, we'll be much better. My eyes hurt.

I dreamed about knitting. I think I'll take a class at the knitting store next session. There's a beginner class in Nov. I could take if I knew what to do with my kids when dh travels. Hrm. I've never been any good at any kind of 3D art (besides cooking, which IMO is art as much as anything else), but I am thinking textiles have promise for me. Knitters, any recommendations? How did you get started?

Suggestions for beeswax scents? I found slider tins online, the rectangular ones, for a quarter each. I could make all sorts of balms, not just lip balm. I even have Nag Champa oil I could mix with beeswax just to make a solid perfume. I thought rose and neroli would be nice for this, too. Thoughts? I can have dd decorate paper that I use for labels.

My mom bought melt-and-pour soap. She wants to "make" soaps for Christmas gifts. With me, at my house, because I have an interest in these things and I have herbs and an understanding of how to use them. She wants my Dad to make little soap holders. I want to learn how to actually cook soap with lye and fats, but that might be something to do sometime while the kids are in school. I have a dear friend who's freezing goat milk now.

MamaFern, we've had sleet and flurries here over the past couple days too. NOT READY!







It'll be a little warmer next week, but winter is on its way. I do need to get us all proper snow boots. I think ds has some in the hand-me-down box, not sure about dd, but I need to find something I can use for sledding, snowshoeing, and all the things we force ourselves to do in winter.







I should be at a thrift store instead of sick at home.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Well I'm somewhere in the realm of traditional homemaking. I cannot knit or crochet, after much effort, although I can sew, decently (haven't tried actual clothing yet though, but I can mend and make curtains and things around the house).

I try to cook most of our food. I cannot bake bread less than I can buy it for thanks to the bakery outlet (but I do buy WW made with organic ingredients and free of HFCS).

I do most of the home/yard maintenance (except roofing and gutter cleaning). Our garden was a blowout as I was traveling most of the summer. We have two children and are hopeful for a third, and a weenie dog.

ATM I have two sick kids so things have been interesting, it's been 5 doctor visits in 4 days. I can happily say that everyone but me is on the mend.

DH is an insurance agent in the family business (2 offices, 2 agents, no CSR's) and runs his own international wiring harness business.

So that's us. I'm considering enlarging our garden, but we have water flow across the property issues that will need to be addressed first (read: flooding in heavy rains).

So, that's us, and I hope to expand my repetoire soon!









Liz


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Been busy lately-

We also had the sickies and I admit, yesterday I gave in and bought some pre-made dinners. I can't keep up with the sick kids and dishes. Sadly, I had planned to make extra of things to freeze for such occasions but never got around to it. I hope to this week once everyone is well.

I have made a few things for Christmas and Birthdays, which is good. I have knitting tonight if dh is ok with the Bella. SHe hurt her eye and has been in some pain- poor thing.

Sounds like everyone has had the flu or some sort of bug. Hope everyone is on the mend.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Hi, everyone! I'm back to join you. I was a part of this thread months ago but haven't been around a lot lately. Fall/Autumn is my absolute favorite season and it really makes me happy to work around the house!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i think you're probably right, we're starting to look familiar. we went to a dance class today, a class each, same teacher but an old location we went to a couple of times, and i found some more of my tribe







funny how people are warming to us so quickly now. we must be more relaxed







anyway it feels good. i'm more of an extrovert than i thought.

after this class we have a long walk home, and i had risotto slow-cooking in the oven, just needed to add leftover squash and sauté some chicken, yum! it is nice to come home to warm food.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

just got my vintage electric singer! it is exquisite. even the pedal is fabulous. it has a gorgeous dark wood case, rounded at the top, with a carved wood handle, and it has a beautiful silver plate at the end with designs inscribed. i'm in love! organising my sewing corner now.









*


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been trying to do the "holiday grand plan" thing so my house gets a deep clean before the holidays (and before this baby comes!). I'm embarrassed how much of a mess my bedroom was/is... We pretty much just sleep in there and I try to ignore it the rest of the time









It's getting cleaned now. Unfortunately, we broke the vacuum a couple weeks ago(the part on the bottom that adjusts upward for pile depth broke off... which means that if the vacuum is just sitting there while I use the hose attachment, the brush wears a dent in the carpet







), and the part has taken FOREVER to come in... we still don't have it. I'm hoping today. That'll make it a lot easier to clean the walls, etc.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

The machine sounds fabulous!

Sorry the vacuum is taking forever to get fixed.

I'm on my first day of GF/CF trial for the abdominal pain (no dx since everything has come back clean) so I've done three large batches of rehydrated beans (chickpea, black, and navy). I made home-made hash browns in the skillet, hummus and am roasting some chickpeas. Will make some white bean soup with kale for lunch. Still need to make some black bean tamales and black bean brownies and I'll be set for a few days hopefully. I did have the better part of a cup of coffee with some milk in it, but I need some caffeine and my usual is coke which is a no-no.

Dinner tonight is going to be easy, spaghetti squash with some leftover GF meatballs I made the other day and leftover broccoli.

I'm trying to rework DD's winter coat that DS wore last year so the cuffs are open, already split the seams, now need to resew.

Liz


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anyone have some good make and freeze recipes? I'd love to spend a day this weekend making several things to have on hand.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

sewing machine bliss artparent! i have an old sage & cream green machine that i adore.

i love to make big batches of spanikopita and freeze them..then just pop into the oven and its a great quick meal. i use tons of nuts in mine, usually almonds, toasted because pine nuts are too $$ but any toasted nuts will do..and nettles make a great replacement for the spinnach. i like to put tons of fresh herbs in mine too and of course feta and oilive oil, garlic sauteed onions. the filling is easy peasy and fillo dough is so fun to work with.

another one we like to do is burritos. i usually use refried beans, raw sunflower seeds, sauteed onions, peppers, mushrooms or whatever, some cheese and wfrap it all up in a tortilla, freeze on a tary then transfer to a freezer bag or container. the easiest way to warm these up is in a cast iron pan with the teensiest amount of veggie oil, lid on and low/med heat. turn over a few times. tastiest fast meal ever. i often make a whole bunch and freeze them. soups too. i liketo make a big pot of something then put a few portions in the freezer for another day.

im into some other ideas too~!

im feeling low the last few days.. maybe its the dark cloudy weather but im not feeling like doing much at all. housework is the easiest but im feeling like a bad mom at the moment.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

yikes! it seems like the dreaded h1n1 is hitting thmaking! i got wicked paranoid about a sore neck today and ordered more herbs, took dd and my temps and have been drinking tea like crazy. i also pumped some more milk for the freezer stash just in case. i'm hoping i'm just being paranoid, really we hardly ever leave the house. this week we picked up raw milk from a local farm (didn't contect anyone there), made our monthly supermarket sweep, wic appointment, a chicken pie supper (we were the only ones present under 70 and people over 65 are supposedly immune), and went for a hike. a nurse at our wic appointment was coughing this week though....








i figured out faire isle knitting and now it's all i want to do







so far i made one legwarmer for dd and found some fun projects to try after the second is done. maybe these, or these mittens, or for dd, or dh might get a kick out of this on his holiday socks
i've been doing some pretty darn good cooking







lately but keep forgetting to take photos before it's all devoured so that i can put it on my blog.







we got to have dh home for the evening the other day







so i made mashed blue potatoes with herbs, fried chicken (1st time ever), and an apple tart with maple-ginger-boiled cider glaze and shortbread crust, all served with local pumpkin ale. i also made a really good apple coffee cake with cream cheese frosting.








wic dropped off the new food plan this week and it's an insane amount of 1% milk (we drink raw) and eggs we don't need (i get a dozen a day). any recipe ideas ladies?


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Raw garlic works pretty well against whatever nasties are coming around...


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Bake quick breads with a bunch of those eggs. Add them to your other breads if you bake. Brioche. Yum. You could do the same with the 1% milk. Sub it for water in recipes when you can...?

I am all but certain this has been h1n1 and that we picked it up at the family practice office. Ds was down for 4 days, dd went down 2 days later and I followed her by one. Fevers, chills, overwhelming fatigue/weakness and all-over body pain, terrible headaches, some nausea, loss of appetite, then a tight chest that becomes a wet cough and runny nose. I'm stuck in body aches/tight, crackly chest. We've taken pain relievers along with our tea, honey, chicken soup, juice and bananas. The kids are looking a ton better. I hope to be on the mend by the time the sun comes out this weekend. I have a ton of work to catch up on. I'm keeping the kids home tomorrow yet. I know ds is better, but I don't to send him back coughing. And go wash hands after reading this post.

So...I am just practicing knitting rows of knit and rows of purl. I need to learn the next thing. I need an idea for a very easy, highly functional first project. Not a coaster, washcloth, or potholder.









I'm ready to get my energy back, send the kids back to school, and get this place cleaned up! Sunday school is in a few days...

I'm not good with make-aheads. They don't go over well around here.







I like lasagne, though. It's another good place to stash all kinds of extra vegetables, too.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 

So...I am just practicing knitting rows of knit and rows of purl. I need to learn the next thing. I need an idea for a very easy, highly functional first project. Not a coaster, washcloth, or potholder.










scarf? afghan? what kind of project are you looking for? knit only? knit and purl? clothing? felted purses/bags are functional, easy, and great first projects b/c the felting hides all sins


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I think a felted bag sounds awesome.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

fern, those freezer meals sound excellent. i wish i had a freezer







i definitely have days like that, especially in the autumn + winter, when i just can't get moving. are you taking cod liver oil with natural vit d in it? yesterday i finally got moving, i think it was the caffeine in the earl grey tea







well that and sewing machine joy!

*


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
I think a felted bag sounds awesome.









Are you on ravelry? They have a great search engine for patterns, imo. That's where I do my searching, usually







I'll see if I see any great easy felted bag patterns around.

This one looks pretty "easy" http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/vi...d_id=8&lang=en but there's TONS out there, if you're willing to learn to pick up stitches or do increases. The one I posted you just knit a big rectangle, sew together the sides and knit and then sew on straps (although you could sew on pre-made straps if you prefer, or straps out of some other fabric), and then toss it in the washer...


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I have Lucy Neatby's _Brand New Knitter_ DVD...I should be able to learn all those tricks. I just need to have something in mind for the motivation to learn, kwim? I think I want to work on a scarf, just because it is long and straight.







I can make it random with stitches and it won't be too terribly ugly, and as long as it works, I can always wear it in the barn.

I am so tired of being in pain.







My kids are both feeling so much better, which is so great. But it also means they are driving their mother insane.

I'm nowhere near being on Ravelry. Maybe someday.

Anyone here ever made and frozen meatballs or meatloaf? You know how when you're sick and can't eat much, you start craving stuff? I make meatloaf with oatmeal instead of breadcrumbs...and I've made ground beef kebabs in the past with bulgur, like kibbe...







I'm just wondering whether these would work well to cook and freeze, or if they'd be a prep and freeze thing.

I'm still picking lettuce from the garden, and now I have turnips, too. I once had a delicious soup in Morocco. It was made from roast chicken bone broth (I think cooked with a lot of onion and garlic and strained), lots of ginger (dried), black pepper, turmeric, a bunch of parsley and cilantro cooked and discarded, and turnips and carrots cut small. I think it was thickened a little, too. It was just so good.

Anyone want to come and cook for me?









Of course, I complain about the kids and they make a liar of me...they hunkered themselves down and are hard at their schoolwork now.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i hope you feel better soon!

oh, lucky us, today my children had a wonderful violin lesson - the little one is so engaged now, she hardly needs me to participate at all, so i just knit my socks and watch them having fun







our violin instructor also refurbishes violins, and when i told him how much we love old-fashioned things, he got my tall girl an antique wooden case! lovely! of course, now she wants shoes to go with it







maybe the next pair should at least be black









and as we walked to our favourite organic shop in our london neighbourhood, a man was coming out of the shop beside us, and the shop was a teeny, tiny little clockworks shop! he invited us in, and had my little wind-up wristwatch set up with a beautiful leather strap in a few minutes. gorgeous! the children loved all the old clocks in there.

so we are very pleased.

i've bought flour, so that i might try starting a sourdough culture if i am very brave.

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

I just wanted to finally say Hi! as I've been lurking on this thread for a long time.

I'm Kate, a WOHM _really I'm a big hippie, masquerading in the corporate world_ , a grad student going for my MA in Bioethics and trying to get my family back to some basics with cooking, planning out a garden for next spring, composting, and now getting ready for fall/winter with some experimenting in canning _I just found out my sister has a pressure cooker, but doesn't use it!!_, making some other staples at home (greek yogurt & bread)and some homemade fall & winter decorations. We just tried to do the wax paper leaves to hang up in our windows - not our most successful project so far, but fun







I would like to try and learn to sew and maybe knit, but I think that might be a bit ambitious for me right now.

You gals are amazing and I'm gathering ideas of things to do as its turns out to be lots of fun for me and my boys to do together on the weekends!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elisa, were your girls keen on music lessons at first? or did you have to encourage it? i really would like Elwynn to learn music, he is almost 7. but he claims has no interest in it and im not sure if i should push him, get him out of his normal likes/dislikes and encourage him to try something new. there are both piano and violin lessons in town here.

just curious.

im too thinking about starting a new sourdough starter. my last ones was a few years ago and i had a beautiful old crock then. it got lost in the move, so im not sure what i will do it in..i guess just a big jar?

feeling very unmotivated these days to do much of anything. i have a case of the autumn blues. usually this is my most favorite time of the year but it has gotten so cold and damp so fast i feel like im already in semi hibernation. at least my knitting is going well!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

1jooj - regarding projects, just pick one you LIKE. I came to the conclusion that if I liked the pattern, it was a lot more fun and definitely motivation to finish it. Increasing and decreasing are very, very easy and there are a ton of videos on youtube with direction on how to do it. I like the knitwitch videos. I often reference http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php for free patterns. Just write down one step at a time and concentrate on that until you get to the next step. Taking it step by step makes it a lot easier to complete a larger project.

Regarding myself, hulloo! I have been keeping busy doing TH things.







I blocked my first knitted hoodie for Jack, I just need to assemble it. I finally made laundry detergent, which works wonderfully. I also just set up my indoor drying rack, which I'm still working out the best way to utilize. And I'm crocheting my first rag rug. I'm doing a double crochet, but now looking at the rugs on etsy, I think most people use single crochet? Is there a reason for that? Any tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
1jooj - regarding projects, just pick one you LIKE. I came to the conclusion that if I liked the pattern, it was a lot more fun and definitely motivation to finish it. Increasing and decreasing are very, very easy and there are a ton of videos on youtube with direction on how to do it. I like the knitwitch videos. I often reference http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php for free patterns. Just write down one step at a time and concentrate on that until you get to the next step. Taking it step by step makes it a lot easier to complete a larger project.

I definitely agree with picking something you LIKE. It really motivates you to push and learn









I also like the videos on knittinghelp.com

Knitty.com is an online knitting magazine that has some really great free patterns ... (nothing more exciting for me than when a new knitty comes out!) Also, most yarn companies have lots of free patterns. Lionbrand.com has piles of free patterns, drops (the site that one bag I posted earlier was from) has tons, Patons, knitpicks...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

yes, lots of free patterns out there. starting with a scarf is a great idea, there will be lots of things to work out as you go along. i would do something ribbed, so you get lots of practice with knitting + purling and can start the recognise what it should look like, and when you've made a mistake.

((fern)) i know, the darkness can sometimes really throw me. are you getting out for walks? you'll probably be back into doing lots of things in a bit, see how things go. knitting + being quiet is enough! my kidlets never need to do as much as i think they need to. pretending + drawing is lots.

music lessons - we talked about it when my first was around 4 or 5, and got round to it when she was 6







and she would have played piano if we lived with one, but as we were always traveling (and living in small spaces) we wanted to try violin and she loved it. my second one has been going with her to lessons since she was 1, and has witnessed lessons since she was nearly 3, so she just started her own when she was 3.5 and interested. she'd nap most lessons instead, but our teacher is super flexible and just does what works. she's not napping anymore, and she was really into it today! she loves her little violin. i certainly don't pressure her to even practice, she loves music games though, and has good pitch, and those sisters are always singing. i'm not sure if i would push it if they weren't interested...i don't really believe in windows, exactly...i think he may come to something. i would probably take my children to more live music and encounter more instruments, i think it is probably not much time now before he might think guitars are cool, and fall into it that way...but there's lots of ways to engage with music.

i'm thinking about living closer to the sea.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Fern, I get this way too.







I have a history of depression and a lot of yucky stuff that went with it, and I fight the battle every winter. My dh is from a much warmer climate (with more consistent daylight hours), and he turns into a turnip every dark season. During winter, he sleeps from 6:30 or so in the evening until 5AM, and he's growly and melancholy and melodramatic and sad and I can't stand it. Two things that have helped me over the past 5 or so years are lots of exercise and Vit D. Even then, it is a battle. Just last week I felt that overwhelming sense of doom starting to creep over me and I fought it off, like fighting off an evil spirit, declaring that it had no power over me and basically affirming my way through it.







I don't really have advice, just my own experience. I have a dear friend who dislikes the cold and dark as much as I do, and we have made a deal to do many outdoor activities through the winter so that we hate it less.

I must be feeling better. I put the sheep to the backyard for a treat of maple leaves and fresh grass, and then went to the barn and did a little cleaning there. Then, I mowed the lawn (our buildings are on 3 acres--riding mower!) so tomorrow I can rake leaves more effectively. I guess I'll put the leaves on our composting manure pile behind the barn. I made tacos for lunch and we're eating the leftovers for dinner.

In addition to tomorrow's yardwork, I need to finish placing the entrance reducers and removing the syrup from the beehives, do a little more barn cleaning, and air out/sanitize the house. Feels good to be back!









P.S. Welcome kate! I was masquerading until recently, too. One of the joys of my new SAHM gig is NO DRESS CODE!







I love spending my days in long dresses and rubber barn boots. (with socks







)


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome kate!

hugs to all those who fight the winter blues + blahs.









*


----------



## Fruitful4Him (Jun 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
I definitely agree with picking something you LIKE. It really motivates you to push and learn









I also like the videos on knittinghelp.com

Knitty.com is an online knitting magazine that has some really great free patterns ... (nothing more exciting for me than when a new knitty comes out!) Also, most yarn companies have lots of free patterns. Lionbrand.com has piles of free patterns, drops (the site that one bag I posted earlier was from) has tons, Patons, knitpicks...










Oooohhh taking notes on these web links







I have used knittinghelp.com to help my daughters learn some basic knitting techniques as well as myself...I just wish I have more time carved out to practice my knitting skills, lol


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

thanks to those who sent some sunshiney thoughts on my dark days. im feeling like this black cloud is thinning... could be partly that though its still cool it is no longer freezing, and the rain has lessened and we got outside today, despite my 3 year old having a high fever and eye infection since friday







i dosed up on vit b's and took a bunch of silica too..i think im depleted and out of whack hormonally. i need to go see someone..i wish i had the funds to.. we are eating such yummy food these days with the harvest, so i know that nutrition shouldnt be a factor, but it always seems to be anyways.. i think im low on iron, calcium, probably b12, magnesium..ect. silica does seem to help in that department..well, except the b's.. maybe we need more meat? im mostly vegetarian.

its sure hard with the cold weather







and sick kids







..i get so cabin fevery..my little one is on nap strike.AKK..but, im going to go to yoga this week one evening..and knitting one, and hopefully bellydancing too.. me time and exercise are things i really need for good mental health..and im going to go sign up for free councelling here..there are amazing womans councellors just down the hill at family services and i have been saying for years that i would give myself the gift of working through some past stuff..its time.

so traditional home fits in.... when im low i either clean like crazy, organise ect..or i cant get much done because im too low energy..its been one of those weeks..also my camera broke, not sure how or why, but im devistated..i love taking daily photos of our lives and stuff...

ramble.....


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

fern, i have found this to be the best recommendations for supplements. i wouldn't necessarily do the whole diet - i did, and felt better, but it didn't heal me entirely. it is extremely strict. i still use all the supplements. the short version is, i take a b complex, vit c (ascorbic is good enough), vit e (best to get clear base), a cod liver oil with naturally occuring vit d, like carlson's (my kids love the lemon with a drop of stevia) halibut oil for natural vit a, magnesium (i use natural calm as it has no additives) and calcium - i make my own from ground eggshells soaked in lemon for a few hours, then refrigerated. also lots of coconut oil stabilises my thyroid. look at the site for amounts if you like. i really felt better last year on this diet, but it is tough to keep up. the supplements might help a lot, though! and eating a lot more good fats (by good i mean butter, animal fats, and coconut oil, olive oil...no vegetable oils.) really helps me. so does dry-brushing my skin, yoga, getting outside. i was a vegetarian for many years and i feel so much better eating quite a lot of meat - we eat less now, but we eat it at every dinner. i need it, and i was very, very depleted of iron. this diet suggested iron will balance with the other foods, but i haven't tested my iron levels lately.

i've got terrible eczema as i haven't had in years - i've been eating some sugar, some alcohol, dairy, and lots of flour and whole grains - all traditionally prepared but still. i just can't do it. i'm trying a very small amount - increasing - of oil of oregano, but i think it is pretty simple. i just can't eat grains. it is very sad









we're reading little house on the prairie now, finished the big woods, it was wonderful. my tall girl sits and knits for a little while, and the little one sews a punched wooden sewing card for a bit, then they draw.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Cold house! Our furnace seems to be malfunctioning.







Of course this would happen while dh is gone, and of course it involves an odor...so I have called the furnace people and am prepared to pay a lot of money to have it looked at...and then a lot more money to solve the problem.










On the bright side, the house is clean and the kids are off to school, and once again things can start to feel normal. I'll do barn chores and tidy the house a little, figure out what I want to do with the chicken in the fridge, get a little writing done, and if I am lucky, I'll take a quick turn into town for a couple goodies. I am so thankful for the clean house. I do still need to clean sink and toilet upstairs, but that's so minor.

I am guilty of eating too much crap lately, too, and it is a suckhole. I'll cook wonderful stuff and ignore it for a pan of brownies or a bowl of ice cream. I don't know exactly what my problem is. The only way I eat greens is straight from the garden--either literally in the garden, or a fresh-picked batch rinsed and eaten like that. I do try to "add value" even to "junk" dishes, but what's the point? I know what I should be eating to feel well. And I know when I am not--and right now, I am not. I feel like I need a better plan for the winter--like, maybe go through the contents of the freezer and list ways to prepare those gorgeous meats and vegetables. I could see how those supplements would help, but I can't imagine keeping up. Or affording it.









As I was busting hump yesterday, running up and down the stairs to put away loads of laundry that had sat all last week, and airing rugs outside, and vacuuming, and cleaning spots from carpets...actually around 3PM I was making beds upstairs and I realized I could use a break. And then it hit me that, since making the switch to homemaking, I get proper breaks. And I love them and am so thankful for them.

For example, now, after the bus picks up the kids, I check in here on MDC while I have coffee. I've been up and in service for two hours now, made breakfast, packed lunches, checked backpacks, overseen hygiene and dressing and seen them off. Then I get to work, and around noon, I take a half hour to make and eat a decent lunch. Then, the best thing, around 3PM I make myself coffee or tea and sit down for an afternoon recharge. When I was so overloaded with my work/farm/kids schedule before I quit my job, this never happened--because I didn't have time at work to take an afternoon break, because I couldn't have caffeine in the afternoon and still get to bed early enough to be up before 5, because if I was taking breaks at work it would just make me later picking up kids from daycare. Now, I have that 3-ish coffee break, and when the kids get off the bus at 3:30, I am ready to be present with them, help with homework, give them a snack, encourage them to play hard, and get dinner on the table before 6:30. We used to eat dinner around 7:30 (yes, and then straight to bed).

So, there's some positivity. On another happy note, my mom put out word that I am always looking for canning jars. She got a few dozen more from friends of family, then cleaned and sorted them, and she'll bring them over eventually. (For next year at this point, but still







) And she mentioned that I am learning to knit and apparently scored a bunch of yarn from a family member who used to knit (can't anymore due to age/dementia). I'm sort of intrigued to see what comes in the yarn bag.

If the furnace thing doesn't totally suck me dry, I want to go in to the yarn store today. Also maybe the health food store to look into something to rebuild after this viral onslaught.

If you had a whole chicken, what would you do with it today? Remember, no chicken soup!









Fern, I hope you get a new camera soon.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elisa, you are probably right on.. i should do a candida elimaination diet..i was sugar free for 2 months last winter and i felt so amazing. its just really hard. im not sure why at that point i found it easy and now thinking about it makes me go AH! im going to do it again though..and the suppliments (granted i can afford them)

and wow.. this is very ionvolved, huh! its overwhelming just reading it!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

it is very involved. i wouldn't recommend it as highly as i once did - as i cannot stop eating that way, though i feel better after some time on it. i think i have other issue to solve which aren't necessarily dietary in solution, if you see what i mean...anyway, let me know if you have questions. i did it devotedly for six months, and my children seem so much better since they had 3 months on it. still, i'm not cured







i wish i could at least eat a traditional foods diet, but i think while i'll make that for my family i'm going to have to cut out the sweetness. where is my burst into tears smilie?

we're a bit sniffly around here (that would be jetlag + sugar). we've spent the day knitting, needle felting, drawing pictures, drinking lots of tea. i made up more laundry soap, toothpaste, put the chicken on to make broth (good timing!) and a roast into the oven, decanted this and that. i reorganised my little pantry basket yesterday so i can find things, and have our supplements in order. we have a dear friend to stay and i've taught her to knit, so i'm increasing my tribe









ijooj, lots of good things going on. our machines always broke when my father went away, he had mechanical magnetism.

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!

1jooj - I'm so jealous of your _dress code_! My only suggestions for a whole chicken would be:
Beer Can chicken (if you can do it in your oven)
Roasted Chicken (smothered in butter -yum!)
tandoor-style chicken
Fried chicken

We had a lovely weekend - some pumpkin carving with friends, weather proofing the house on sunday (a bit) and enjoying time with my boys. Didn't get to do any canning or making of babyfood which was on my list, but alas there is always time this week/last.

Our search for a farm to pick pumpkins at continues as there is no way I'm paying $5 bucks for a hayride and only to get a little pumpkin at the end. No picking, no enjoyment of the outside - bah, I think I got spoiled in Seattle!

_Nerdymom_ where did you find a pattern or instructions for the rag rug? I remember how to crochet, but is it easy for a beginner to follow? I have several drafty cold wood floors to cover this year and some old ratty t-shirts that sounds like a great solution!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

ktg, whereabouts in WI?







I only grew small pumpkins...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

We're located in Milwaukee which is nice but of course since moving a year ago, we're still wrestling with various loves/hates. DH is from Seattle & I'm originally from WI, but after 8 years of being out there in the PNW I have been spoiled rotten with mild weather, microbrew beer, fresh salmon & lots of local produce (right in downtown always!)

I'm not against small pumpkins, but these were ridiculous, the size of sugar pumpkins! I even asked DH if he knew these were sugars or not, so I could just roast 'em instead.









We just used to have such a fun ritual of going out to a local farm, going out to the fields (bundled up, boots and coffee/hot cocoa) to pick out pumpkins for the entire family (big, little, odd looking ones!) with several other family friends, along with shopping in their little store and etc. I'm just wistful and hopeful I can find one soon, but all seem to try & provide this bizzare experience which just feels very much like a conveyor belt of "being on a farm". Ok now I'm just whining... *sigh*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

ktg, I'm an hour and a half north of you.







We didn't grow a pumpkin patch...but up here there are a lot more places that do. Roadside places and the like that are buzzing on weekends. They're out there, probably just farther out than you'd like.

Say, you're in MKE...have you ever been to Growing Power?

We went to a petting farm today for the kindergarten field trip. It was a cold day. Now I'm roasting pumpkins for bread and seeds for a snack.

I'd ended up making a chicken and black bean chili.







It's good, and is helping me warm up after getting chilled outside. I don't think I am quite well yet. Took a little ibuprofen and I'm feeling better now.

Tomorrow the kids get home early from school. My mom will be in town for g-parents' day at nephew's school, so kids and I might go and play with them for a special treat. We'll see, though. I also have to figure out ds's costume before a Halloween party he has to go to this weekend.







He likes hand-cobbled, "scary" costumes. (He's 8.)

Off to work on the knitting!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 









*

oh no! feel better soon!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Honestly, artparent, I was thinking after your long flight how surprised I was that you all weren't really, really ill.







I mean, enclosed in a plane, yk? Feel better soon.

OK, so I stopped in at the yarn store this week and it was like a clubhouse. Seriously, there had to have been a dozen women in there, and they were all crazy about knitting...and gorgeous knitting stuff. Fun!

I am still so beat. Every time I think I am feeling much better...I'm not.







I think I have a sinus thing now, and my lungs are still whistly/rattly. Yuck.

Dh comes home in two days.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Where the heck have the last two weeks gone?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
Anyone here ever made and frozen meatballs or meatloaf? You know how when you're sick and can't eat much, you start craving stuff? I make meatloaf with oatmeal instead of breadcrumbs...and I've made ground beef kebabs in the past with bulgur, like kibbe...







I'm just wondering whether these would work well to cook and freeze, or if they'd be a prep and freeze thing.

When I was pregnant I froze a bunch of meatloaves - I made my usual recipe (I use oatmeal too!) and froze them uncooked. My best top is to freeze them shaped on a cookie sheet then transfer them to a container or foil, instead of freezing them in a loaf pan. Then I pop them onto a cookie sheet to bake from frozen, it works really well!

So....the past couple weeks have been a blur of knitting. I ended up knitting fingerless gloves in a warm sproingy (technical term) wool for my brother, the photographer, and a lace cowl with shell buttons for his girlfriend.

I finished DD's sweater and am now deciding on another one to knit her also for this winter.

I am about to finish a new pair of socks for myself (this pattern) in a pretty self striping wool in nice bright blues and purples. My first pair of socks worked toe up on magic loop instead of double pointed needles. I am going to knit a pair of socks for DD with the leftover wool.

The best advice I have for new knitters is to always challenge yourself with your next project - pick sometime a little more advanced than your current set of skills. I find the challange really motivating and keeps me interested. Stranded colour work, cobweb lace, cables, socks, seamless sweaters, steeking (knitting in the round than using SCISSORS to cut sleeve holes/cardigan fronts!!!!!) I have learned all these things because I try not to be afraid and believe I can learn whatever I need to finish the project.

Second best advice is to use luscious yarns - natural fibres!!!

Knitty.com is great, ravelry is amazing - so much inspiration and so many free patterns with notes from people who have made them.

What else....I just handwashed all of DD's sweaters and lanolized all her wool diaper covers and they are all laid out drying, such a pretty sight.

Thanks to everyone for their dishwashing advice - I think the key for me is really hot water, it makes me feel like it's clean and things air dry faster.

My focus has turned to boosting our defenses around here. I have been eating terribly lately and I'm really feeling run down. We're scared of the flu with DD not even 6 mo old yet. We're also not sleeping very well with our teething babe, so I feel like I really need to try and make a drastic change.

I plan to start green smoothies, lemon and garlic tea and find a source for beef bones to make broth - I just found out our major grocery stores don't sell bones, wtf! I am hoping to find a local organic source.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I want to make a bathroom rug using this tutorial.
http://vintagechica.typepad.com/the_...g_tutoria.html


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG I'm so excited to have found you. How did I not know about this thread??? I'm still reading through to catch up (and taking notes!).


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome angelique!

oh, moving v e r y slowly around here just now, but we're all on the mend. i never had so many 12+ hour sleeps as i have in the last 2 weeks! i would love to accomplish things, but i'm just scraping out the bare minimum.

rainbow, i want to make that rug too - only i may not do a circle. i have got several balls of rags ready, but i would like to find something with more colours, like that picture shows. i'll see what i can find.

those socks looks difficult!! i'm nearly finished my widdershins, also knitty.com.

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

1jooj - that black bean & chicken chili sounds right now, since its all chilly & rainy down here in MKE. Have you seen any snow lately? Hope all the woes from your furnance have been remedied!!

artparent - are you feeling better? is the weather in London mild?

rainbow - love that rug, the colors are so vibrant. First I must finish the other 6 projects (finish mirror, hang pictures, make floating shelves, make soap, make candles, and clean & display old glass stopper bottles) I have half started before starting that one or DH will freak out (which is always fun to watch)

_Welcome angelique_ I'm new here too, and this an awesome group!

I am jealous of everyone knitting - but it reminded me that at work we have a "knitters" club beginners are welcome, so i just need to figure out where to start (needles, yarn & a pattern). Those socks looked sooo yummy to wear.

This weekend - _must_ finish







some of the above projects, trick or treating with the GPs, weatherproofing house, make yogurt (we're out!!), make applesauce, reminding DH to call to get fireplace cleaned out, & furnance checked before it gets really cold!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

ktg, I'd say that's a lot of projects to finish before starting another. I'm sort of excited to have my "own" little space in the house (we call it my office) where I can stash projects to keep them out from underfoot. Otherwise my dh would freak too.








Furnace had a dead capacitor and a totally corroded hose. Got it fixed and scheduled a cleaning for next week.

I'm waiting now for dh to call and say he's on his way from Chicago. Plane should have landed; I think I'll check flights online and see what's up. He turns the phone off a lot. Neither of us is big on phone talking.







But I'd like him to call and tell me what he feels like eating, so I can cook him something special.

No snow in the past few days, but it's in the weekend forecast. The weather guy made the point last night that all this rain, had it been just a little colder, would have made for a major dumping snowstorm.







*sigh* Here we go, I guess...

I finally baked pumpkin bread. I made a triple batch and a double batch, doubling the pumpkin quantity in the recipe, and made some plain, some with nuts, some with choc chips. I baked 3 dozen muffins, a large loaf pan and a bundt pan full. Packed muffins in the kids' lunches today and froze everything but the bundt. Because it will look pretty for tea with dh.









My knitting isn't great, but it's getting better. Dd is excited, though. She asked if I would make her a sweater for her bday (in Dec).







I love that my 5yo is asking for a sweater for her bday.









I'm really pleased the house has stayed pretty tidy over this week. I'm going to finish up bedrooms, vacuum upstairs and make beds, then take care of a few things outside/in the barn. Dh should be home by the time the kids make it home from school, and then the weekend is here. I wish we could hole up and just relax for a day, but no doubt we'll have tons of visitors over the weekend.









How is everybody? Staying healthy? Eating better? Keeping warm?


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I know I love that rug! I need to find some scraps for this ASAP, though I admit I may cheat and just use fabric/sheets so I can get the colors I want! I want a kind of BRIGHT funky and artsy rainbow effect. That way it will match whatever room/bathroom I put it in!

Right now I am scoping out sweater patterns for the kiddos. (crochet though I am too slow at knitting) these will be made over the winter for spring. Also I am making them hats for their xmas stockings, crocheted blankets I started them last winter and some other small toys yet to be determined..most likely of the felt variety. They are 4 and 5yo so they are pretty easy to please!

Oh and my kids have decided we are making homemade chocolates for gifts for family and friends this year! Got to get my supply list together and the stuff ordered. Should be interesting!

We just moved and I have a huge pantry now which is something I have needed for a long time (Sooo excited!) and we are buying a chest freezer next month too. I am feeling the urge to stock up for winter!!!!!! Need to make lists!

I also need to get out in the apple tree this weekend and save the last of the apples from freezing out there..they are so good and organic to boot! I made applesauce last weekend so I should probably make some more to freeze! Or pie filling or an apple crisp or two as well!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

btw, I forgot to ask..does anyone have a source for cute xmas stockings (patterns or pre made..looking for something nostalgic and simple) I lost my kids matching knitted ones in our move! I am SOOO bummed!







I have always wanted to make them though so if I could find the right pattern maybe I will try..I was thinking a crazy quilt type theme with rich jewel toned velvets,etc..


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Please provide said good pumpkin bread recipe. I tried the allrecipes one that was so well rated but it stunk. I have tried the Whole Foods one, same problem. I like it to be moist and pumpkin-y. I also use WW pastry flour, if that is of any help.

Thanks,

Liz


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshundqueen* 
Please provide said good pumpkin bread recipe. I tried the allrecipes one that was so well rated but it stunk. I have tried the Whole Foods one, same problem. I like it to be moist and pumpkin-y. I also use WW pastry flour, if that is of any help.

Thanks,

Liz

I like mine moist and pumpkin-y, too. I usually just add WAY more pumpkin than it calls for (and generally more spices, too, but I like the extra spice). So if it calls for one small can of pumpkin I throw in the big can (or two cans). Or, say it calls for a cup, I might throw in 2 cups or 3... Makes it more custard-y...


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Not at you, but it's the recipe thing. I guess I am such a complete and total nonconformist...I have never followed a recipe, that I can remember.









I started here, but used sugar pie pumpkin and hubbard squash, using (at least) double the recipe amount.

I also added an extra egg to each bowl (i.e., my triple batch had 7 eggs in it). I used baking soda AND powder, and I dumped in pumpkin pie spice rather than look for separate spices. Oh, and I didn't add oil. I put 1 C melted butter in each bowl (so the double batch was more buttery than the triple). And I didn't add any water. And I used 1/3 white, 2/3 ww flour. And I cut the sugar in half.

Yes, I realize, once you take the recipe and my comments and do the resulting word problem, the result is a totally different recipe. But, especially when baking, I use a recipe more as a guide for the chemistry of the thing. As long as you have a generally good ratio of eggs, flour, fat and leavening, it's all good.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 







Not at you, but it's the recipe thing. I guess I am such a complete and total nonconformist...I have never followed a recipe, that I can remember.









I started here, but used sugar pie pumpkin and hubbard squash, using (at least) double the recipe amount.

I also added an extra egg to each bowl (i.e., my triple batch had 7 eggs in it). I used baking soda AND powder, and I dumped in pumpkin pie spice rather than look for separate spices. Oh, and I didn't add oil. I put 1 C melted butter in each bowl (so the double batch was more buttery than the triple). And I didn't add any water. And I used 1/3 white, 2/3 ww flour. And I cut the sugar in half.

Yes, I realize, once you take the recipe and my comments and do the resulting word problem, the result is a totally different recipe. But, especially when baking, I use a recipe more as a guide for the chemistry of the thing. As long as you have a generally good ratio of eggs, flour, fat and leavening, it's all good.









LOL... me too. OH! I just remembered that last time I used coconut oil (which I should have MELTED first, but didn't) instead of the shortening or vegetable oil or whatever the recipe called for. I'm a newbie baker, but I try and make sure I don't mess with the ratios of the important stuff.

I also find if there's a lot of extra pumpkin in there, it takes a bit more time in the oven (although, in my stoneware bread pan it seems to anyway) and the toothpick almost never comes out clean even if it's been a long time... but I think it's because it's so custard-y.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Ohhh I definitely need to make some pumpkin bread especially love to freeze mini loaves and pumpkin spice muffins!







I made iced pumpkin spice cookies last week and they were divine!

I need to pace myself with all the fall treats. I am eagerly waiting until Halloween to make these caramel apple cream cheese cookie bars! MMMMM!
http://picky-palate.com/2009/09/10/c...e-cookie-bars/

btw, I never follow recipes. I mean I use them but I always change them!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks







i'm feeling much better today. my face is even recovering, it cracked







but i'm realising that i can't eat any of those yummy things you folks are baking







since i got back i've been eating oatmeal every morning, sourdough bread, even wine + cider, and i'm paying in full with eczema. so, i must slowly stop. very sad. pumpkin bread sounds delightful. i do make a great pumpkin pie with a nut crust, no flour in sight.









i feel like i'm pushing against a great weight, but i did manage to get the kitchen clean and then get out in the front garden and do some more tidying and planning, and then i went out back and mowed, took out compost, raked leaves off the pebble path and onto the beds, and thought about putting clay on the brickwork, but didn't find any clay







we picked another little handful of raspberries.

yes it is very, very mild in london right now, today i was too hot to wear a jacket!

we've had just a family bedroom for a long time now, but we're in discussion about turning our studio into a children's bedroom, and dispersing the studio stuff around the house and elsewhere for my partner. i can pretty much work anywhere on my laptop...it is mostly the paper clutter i'm worried about! but i am very excited about having an actual adult bedroom, and maybe even bedside tables with lamps to read + knit + write by, and i'm also very excited to have a little girl's room. we're thinking we'll take the trundle that my eldest sleeps in, paint it white, and get the bed that it goes with, in white, and the little one can sleep in the trundle and the tall one in the bed. they have white bedding, but both have requested their own quilts, and i think rainbow's rag rug would be gorgeous







and the bunting i've been wanting to sew.














i would also love to make them a paper lamp shade, has anyone ever done this?

i really love change, i used to move my bedroom furniture around every few months, and i regular cut my hair drastically, so this is feeding me









meanwhile planning my tall one's 9th (!!) birthday, very easy as we are going out for a very english tea, only at a fabulous tea house that is every artist's/little girl's dream.

then hallowe'en! my tall one has been invited to an actual hallowe'en party so things are looking up around here!

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

ak. i have missed so much..how!?

i have had that rag rug in my bookmarks for a while & a bit now. its one of my by the fire in the dead of winter projects.. i want to make a few! i plan to raid the local thrift shop when i know im going to make it.. they have so much junky cotton stuff that would make a beautiful rug.

elisa, glad you are slowly feeling better.. your day sounds pretty productive to me, for being sick, or recovering. i love the little girl room idea. right now my big boy and middle girl share a room and its hard to make it how they both want it, and how I want it







i like things just so. next year when rue gets bigger and sleeps in her own bed







i plan to do this too.. its an exciting prospect. i may well put them in my huge big lime green room with french doors and double closets and put myself in the small sunny back room..which is currently being used by someone else.








welcome newcomers!! this is a great place for ideas & inspiration..
everyone sounds so happy and [email protected] pumpikin bread, apple picking ( i also still have apples to harvest!) putting gardens to bed, knitting & sewing.. i love this time of year.

i was really hoping to wake up to sa bright shiney friday because its a day off school and i wanted to go for a hike with the family, but alas its cloudy and brrrrr







and looks like impending rain, so i will stay inside, catch up on laundry, maybe sew a bit (i am making the most lovely little things!!) probably knit and do some tidy and organising stuff.. the bathroom is a must!

kids want a hot bath after their freezy breakfast smoothy.. so off i go to my day.

love sharing all of this with you mamas... its wonderful to have such a vast community!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i was thinking the same - lovely community.

well, it sounds good, but all of that happened in about 1/2 an hour or so, whereas the rest of the day i was dragging myself. it felt like that! after our violin lesson i'm exhausted. just walking around/bussing around london wears me out.

i got inspired though, by you busy folk, and i just organised our craft shelves, we have a bookshelf, and now i have a painting/collage/cutting/stamping mix media kind of shelf, a sculpture-beading, playdough, wax, clay, popsicle stick type of shelf, and a drawing shelf. looks good for now! we are giving (my extended family makes me do all the shopping







) my tall girl craft papers + stickers from scrapbooking shops, yarn, novels, and beautiful quilting fabrics. this is our first toyless birthday and you can see why i am









anyone know any simple paper crafts we could do at the tea room? we're going to do simple spiral roses, i linked to them once...

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

paper lantern how-to

http://www.thelothians.net/2009/01/s...-tutorial.html

this is sweet, though maybe not what you are looking for..

http://goddesshobbies.blogspot.com/2...le-how-to.html


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I like origami folding.







Simple and neat, and then they make cute greeting "cards," or name tags, bookmarks, etc.







for a toyless birthday!

Dh came home and insisted on taking us out for dinner. So...lunch is made for tomorrow, anyway.







He shopped like crazy in Kuwait for us...and now he's already asleep.

We already put the emus together in their pen. Tomorrow, we have some roosters to slaughter, and dh's laundry's waiting.

On another note, I randomly ran into my old boss from the job I recently left...I didn't quit because I don't like the work. I quit to be here for my family. It looks like I might have an opportunity to still do some occasional work for them without completely sacrificing my family life. Something like an occasional, here-and-there job. Which is awesome, because it's a creative field and I miss the work--and if I can do the work with the least possible exposure to the typical work bs, great.









I contemplated buying coconut oil but didn't this time. Anyone care to convince me?


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_ktg_* 
_Nerdymom_ where did you find a pattern or instructions for the rag rug? I remember how to crochet, but is it easy for a beginner to follow? I have several drafty cold wood floors to cover this year and some old ratty t-shirts that sounds like a great solution!

I literally googled "rag rug crochet tutorial" and it came up with a bunch of good tutes. I read a couple to get the basic idea and then started putting one together. Right now I am stalled waiting to get some Ts from friends, since it takes a TON of shirts to make the size rug I want. For design inspiration, etsy.com has some beautiful rugs.

Can we start a new thread? With all the new arrivals plus Christmas (and all the TH things that go with it) coming up, it might be nice to start a Winter 2009 thread. Maybe whoever starts the new thread can post a link here, so that subscribers don't have to search for the new thread?

In other news a brand new bread machine showed up on our doorstep two days ago! I have been wanting one (because I just cannot find the time to make bread too) and BAM! One shows up with no explanation from an obscure relative. We are thinking that it is a [very] late wedding gift, the only explanation that makes sense to us. Besides, of course, the providence of God!







Either way, I am so happy!

My baby turns 1 on November 16th. I am making him a Waldorf doll, which is a lot of fun. I ordered the "little love doll" kit from Joy's Waldorf Dolls. It's been very easy so far. Has anyone else made one? Any good patterns out there for clothes? (I'm not such a fan of her clothing patterns).


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

we can start a new thread if you want to, but it isn't winter yet!!!! late autumn? or should we go by month, we are awfully busy people!

my little one's birthday is november 16th too! all the mamas here probably share birthdays as well...isn't that how it works?

ow, the mosquitos in london may be scarce, but they are nasty! this is the second time i've mowed the lawn and been bitten around the eyes and swelled right up! i'm hoping homeopathic apis will cure me.

one house guest departed, another arrives tonight, and another sometime this weekend, hopefully. good reason to clean up, anyway!

we've come to a decision that we'll put together the little children's room and move the studio out over the next couple of months, the children's room can come together hopefully when we return from our winter trip to canada, and with great luck the floors will be done while i am away but before my partner joins us! that way we can sell some furniture, and put other stuff into storage, during the process of moving my partner to a new studio (outside the home!







) and clearing the way for the floors to be refinished.









anyway i can put my energy into sewing quilts and bunting in the meantimes, right







i get so obsessed!

*


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Mosquitos are still bad here







I can't believe it being the end of october! Sorting through the kids clothes,gearing up to clean the basement.....
I did get a chance to make a pot of yummy chicken curry with veggies in the crockpot today and bake blueberry muffins. I even had frozen blueberries from my parent's garden so they are extra delicious! Getting cold here and the beautiful leaves are coming down fast! Ah, the raking awaits!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we spent a busy day going to "the city" which is nelson, bc. hippie capital of Canada i think







it was "case lot sale" at the co-op so we stocked up on organic dried beans and laundry soap and all sorts of other things.. its about an hour drive each way, probably more and then there are always so many errands to run. i wanted to get my camera repaired and i didnt







and i forgot one other thing, but i can stick it in the mail... some days i wish we were closer to the city so that its not such a rush to get everything done once a month or once every 6 weeks, but on the other hand im so so happy to be so far from traffic lights and the hustle and bustle..kaslo has mostly everything we need and not a traffic light in sight! fridge & cupboards stocked, dinner in the oven and daddy & middle girl are baking coffee cake. it feels very cozy this evening with the windy cold outside and warm yummy smelling inside.

off to finnish my hat im working on and cast on a new one...
hope you are all well this evening.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

our second house guest couldn't stay after all, which means i'm ahead preparing for the third







we had a yummy dinner and we're celebrating 1 year in our london house today (your tomorrow). set your clocks back? or is england a week ahead of you in that department?

fern, sounds cosy. the funny thing about where i live is that i can get most things, it is most definitely the city, being london, but it is also a villagey part of london, and if you can't get something here, you need to go into the CITY. which i rarely do! so i feel somewhat the same about the middle of london as you do about nelson







usually i just order things online, it is usually less than the price of the underground or free shipping, and so not stressful. ahh. so different from canada where you can wait weeks for a package. of course, now there is a postal strike, right when birthday gifts are stuck midway in the mail.









i knit a bit on my socks, and i'm dying to get rolling with other projects but i need to continue decluttering + reorganising first, i think. at least the decluttering i do really gives me energy, when i look at tidy spaces. i tried listening to an audiobook (hold me tight. very good book on relationships) and it kept me moving.

thanks for paper ideas..

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
our second house guest couldn't stay after all, which means i'm ahead preparing for the third







we had a yummy dinner and we're celebrating 1 year in our london house today (your tomorrow). set your clocks back? or is england a week ahead of you in that department?

fern, sounds cosy. the funny thing about where i live is that i can get most things, it is most definitely the city, being london, but it is also a villagey part of london, and if you can't get something here, you need to go into the CITY. which i rarely do! so i feel somewhat the same about the middle of london as you do about nelson







usually i just order things online, it is usually less than the price of the underground or free shipping, and so not stressful. ahh. so different from canada where you can wait weeks for a package. of course, now there is a postal strike, right when birthday gifts are stuck midway in the mail.









i knit a bit on my socks, and i'm dying to get rolling with other projects but i need to continue decluttering + reorganising first, i think. at least the decluttering i do really gives me energy, when i look at tidy spaces. i tried listening to an audiobook (hold me tight. very good book on relationships) and it kept me moving.

thanks for paper ideas..

*

im so out of inspiration on the decluttering/organizing. i think i burnt myself out with our big move in july. it was so sudden and i had so much to do.. but i still have a lot to do.. every little bit ,but so often it feels like 1 step fprward 2 steps back with these little ones. i look at things i know i could do in 20 minutes and i go. ak. i can't do it! why is that?

hope your mail gets there!!

on buying things online, i totally have been.. i think the only few birthday/christmas gifts i have are from etsy and ebay so far


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

yes, i was too. i'm putting on music, or audiobooks, and the timer, and following 15 minute decluttering threads, anything i can do to get to this stuff! however, now my 3rd house guest is becoming a day visitor (what?!?) and so the house is just clean for us







well that's okay...but the guests were a big motivator! these things always come in waves for me. i think i may add the desire to clean as an option when i chart my cycle, i'd love to see if it really is cyclical. it feels like it! sometimes i can hardly get out of my chair...actually most times i cannot get myself out of my chair, until i do, and they i don't stop.

i would have thought this pile of papers i just went through was about 4 hours of work, but it was only 1.5 hours. of course, none of the filing is filed, and the 'act' file is going to take a long time to work through, but it *is* sorted. i'm really happy to have a clear desk again! i've identified a few more major areas to declutter, i'm working through them. it is happening.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

my tall girl's party went beautifully, the tea rooms were perfectly little-girl old fashioned twee, with bunting and flowery bone china and scones with clotted cream + jam, and the girls had ribbons in their hair and dressed up prettily, and we did some paper crafts after our strawberry + cream sponge cake. yum!

i've been daydreaming about sewing projects, gearing up to start









now hallowe'en and one more birthday to focus on before holiday preparations! autumn is such a whirlwind for me!

i've decided not to do a candida diet at this point, but to do some liver support and eliminate gluten for awhile. if i don't feel any better i may go ahead and get rid of grains completely again. i'm sad about it. i may still bake sourdough for my family, we'll see.

so, what are you working on?

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I logged onto FitDay yesterday to start logging food, and went for a run for the first time in many days. I still have ankle pain, so I'm uncertain about how many miles will be run and how many walked, and how I will continue to get the exercise my mind and body need. At any rate, I have at least begun to do something.

I have a furnace cleaning scheduled today, and I heard a rumor about some knitting stuff at a local thrift, so I plan to meet a friend and go there. But before I can do that, I will hang laundry on the lines (because we're supposed to see some sun today) and do my usual barn chores. I also need to work out, which today will be a run/walk on my own road.

I am still working on learning basic knitting maneuvers. The scarf I am knitting has mistakes, but I am making progress to eliminate mistakes, so I'll do a little better with each project.

We dispatched a bunch of roosters and the meat hens dh had insisted he could rehabilitate (he couldn't) this weekend. We also put the 2 turkeys in the freezer, for a total of 11 birds--and about 2/3 the chicken feed consumption. I don't think dh totally believed me, but he's convinced now.







Anyway, I already had plenty of roasters in the freezer, so we cut the big meat hens into parts, which I packaged together (all thighs, etc.) for cooking in non-roasting ways. One turkey got cut up like this and the other was frozen whole. The roosters were bagged for soup. I also made stock from the backs of the cut-up hens, and I packaged turkey whatnots for stock, too. I have a lot of stock to make...we'll be getting lamb this weekend, too, and I assume there will be a few soup bones in that, too.

We'll be eating lamb liver and heart, grilled, from the slaughter this weekend. Dh has a specialty that involved wrapping pieces of boiled liver in caul, then grilling. The kids like it. Me, notsomuch.

Right now, though, I am overwhelmed by the amount of food put up in this house. It will take skill, planning, inspiration and commitment to cook through it properly during winter. On the bright side, dh will be home most of the winter, so we'll go through meat. The soup bones take more planning with him.

Meantime, my lettuce bed is still feeding me for lunch. The chard is growing verrrrrry slowly. There are a few turnips I could pick this week. Our trees haven't dropped their leaves yet, so I have not had to do the raking. That will come soon.

And I continue to work on my writing at a clip of about 1000w a sitting. I am learning that a 1000-1500 words is about right for me, and I have to treat this amount as a single unit. It doesn't take me too long to do, so that's good.

Off to meet the bus...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

ijooj, did you grow up learning all this stuff? did your partner?

my life is so city-slick in comparison!!

leaves are falling here. we had a delightful crunchy walk in it yesterday. i am making red wine vinegar. trying to anyway









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
did you grow up learning all this stuff? did your partner?









Sort of. I grew up on a farm. My parents grew up on farms. Their parents grew up on farms, and their parents came over from Old Country farms in Bavaria, Austria and Bohemia. My dh grew up in a tent with a flock of sheep and goats...and needless to say, so did all his people.







Then, he studied agriculture. We both grew up in poverty and saw our parents do what it took to make do. I served in the Peace Corps, which is often an exercise in making do. It still scares me just how much abundance we have around us now, and I need to find ways to squeeze more out of our income and in-house production.

On that, I may be going back to doing a little bit of work in my field. I'm waiting to see how the opportunity shapes up, but if it looks something like maybe 20 hours a month, I think I will go for it. It will be nice to make a little money AND be out around adults once in a while.

OK, the sheep were eyeing us as we waited for the bus. They are stalking me for their next bale of hay.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

OK Ladies, I read through the thread and I love you all!
I guess an intro is in order now:
I'm a SAHM, studying midwifery. DH is a carpenter. I grew up poor and my mom taught us to pull miracles out of thin air by cooking with creativity, making everything yourself, and embracing free stuff.
I went to school for Art and worked in a craft store for 5 years, so I'm uber-crafty (or at least I was before motherhood). My main outlets are fiber arts, needle crafts, beading, and papercrafts but I've tried a lot and love to learn new things.
We're currently renting an apartment, so we set up a communal garden with our neighbors and another at DH's parents house. This year was hard but I feel like I learned and we ate fresh produce all summer. We're still getting brussels sprouts, collard greens, kale, carrots, swiss chard, and lettuce from the gardens. DH helped our neighbor build a greenhouse from reclaimed windows and lumber earlier this month, so I'm eager to see how that enhances our garden.
I love to cook. We eat a plant based whole foods diet. That said, I did just bake a chocolate chip zucchini bread (hey, I grew the zucchini -that excuses the sugar!). We strive for local, organic, fair trade, etc.
I make our toothpaste, deodorant, household cleaners, laundry soap; love to forage for mushrooms, berries and more; and spend a little too much time online!
I'm so excited to join you here!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome angelique! sounds a lot like what i've done








fun.

ijooj, wow, very different from what i grew up with. my father built our home around us, renovating a 50's bungalow into a beautiful thing, and my mother is an artist, and a gardener. i'd like to incorporate more food production and preservation into what i got from them, though. i wish i had more of my father's skills, too..i've done some wood and metal work, but i used to be afraid of math and cut things wrong the first + the second time









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Welcome angeliquew!

We're not necessarily all that good at stuff, just persistent. My mother is extremely practical and good at most aspects of keeping a home. She was a lot stricter in some ways, but looser in others...I am stricter with our diet, our TV diet, and our consumption, where she was strict with cleanliness and hard work. My dad likes to reminisce about the stuff his parents and their parents used to do and make.

Got my workout in, got all the laundry put away, and froze some of that stock. I'll use the rest for little broth soups all week. Picked the last of the turnips tonight and made a soup. Tomorrow, I'll make egg drop soup when the kids get home for lunch. I also picked the last of the beets and a nice green salad.







Trying so hard to keep eating right--which in my case means eliminating most of the flour!

Tomorrow I'll have my nephew for the afternoon, and my kids too. Weather will determine what we do for the afternoon, but regardless of weather, I'll go out for a run before I pick him up. I'll have writing and knitting to keep me busy, maybe encourage the kids to color and build with Legos, maybe have an exercise party. Dh will want some kind of meat-based food, I suppose. I am thinking gizzards and lentils.

And now for a hot cup of tea before bed...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i have home-made pizza in the oven, everything from scratch including the sauce. its a big job, but a favorite super in my house.

not much else to report







knitting is still going, but slowly..
im trying to get motivated to decorate and get Halloween stuff going on.
we have pumpkins to carve, cookies to make, things to hang but my heart isnt into it. i usually love this celebration. *sigh*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

MamaFern, that sounds like such a funk. WHat have you done for your own spirit lately? I read your post about decorating...and I think you'll find some lovely fabrics to brighten your spaces...but winter is a long road ahead, and your tone already sounds so blue.









I'm home with the kids tomorrow. Everything will depend on the weather. I am hoping to write and knit, and some friends will come and visit. Maybe have a late breakfast and make cottage pie for late lunch. We're getting two lambs' worth of meat this weekend. Need to figure out our freezer space.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

((fern)) have you got that cod liver oil yet?

my skin is still a wreck but i'm on my second day without flour...getting there anyway.

i was SO busy yesterday, lots of reorganising, i've taken out a lot of the objects in the studio, made a little information nook at the end of the kitchen shelves with my old fashioned telephone, places for papers + notes, i want to put up cup hooks for keys. i'm planning to hang fabrics over my kitchen baskets, i'm just going to baste it around a length of bamboo, so i can switch it up now and then and use the fabric for other projects. i've moved a lot of books + objects from our studio to our practically unused livingroom bookshelf, and made it look organised and pretty







so there is very little left in the studio now. some of it will go to the studio in the city, and i have several boxes to sort + reorganise. getting exciting!

last night i collected a hair dryer from a fellow freecycler, and went to ikea for some white plant pots, white curtains for our bedroom, white sheets + duvet covers for the little one when she moves into her own bed, and guests, and flat sheets (dvala) to use as sashing for future quilts. i looked at things there and really longed for old, used, antique things, things with a patina and a history, made of real materials. so that's nice. i would love to have gotten good old pots, but i don't have the $$$. or the £££! one day.

we got some fabric in the post, i got some lovely amy butler fabrics cut into 5" squares, for my tall one's birthday, she wants to make her own quilt. i'd better hurry up and learn how!! and some fabric for me too







my stash is so exciting but i've yet to start. soon! i feel like all the birthdays, canadian thanksgiving, hallowe'en, and organising our household is quite enough for me just now. i long for things to be just a little more settled and i know soon it will be cold and rainy, and then we'll really get into this stuff. i hope!

i think my neighbour just took away a pile of rubbish + garden stuff, i asked him if he'd share the cost of having it picked up and he just did it himself














such a relief to me when things are tidied up. i just gaze at those renewed spaces and get so much energy from the change. that's why i like to watch home reno shows, the before + afters (when they're good!) are so satisfying!!

yesterday i did 5 minute room rescues and my weekly cleaning hour, and it really powered me up to get more done. i'm amazed. tmi: i'm into my infertile part of my cycle, and i've been pretty motivated every since. i'm going to try to track it for a while, then maybe when i can hardly get the dishes done, i can see if it is cyclical, and either give myself a break, or see if i need something else in my diet or something to steady me. it is hard not to just want to be moving at high speed all the time! i even designed a logo for a new local company, and had it done so fast, they loved the first design, i made a couple of changes and refined it, finished! why can't it always be like this!

the '15 minute' thread is really helping me, over in 'decluttering'. setting goals publicly is good









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

artparent, I want to come to London and hang out in your beautiful home. Careful. Now that I said it, it could happen.









Kids are home for the next two days due to statewide teacher convention. My parents are coming over for lunch tomorrow, and I think we have dear friends coming to visit today. I figured I would cook a pot of chili today, and we could eat it tomorrow with the parents. They could be bringing extras, so a big pot of chili could well be the right choice. I think I'll use round steak.









I'd been doing a great job keeping up the house until dh came home.







He is really thoughtless. He leaves Monday for the week, so I will bite my tongue and deal with him after he is back from that trip. He's already descending into his own SAD funk, sleeping by 7PM, coming home from work at 4PM and changing straight into pajamas.







So frustrating.

Also frustrating is dd's attitude today. Wish she would just crawl back into bed for several hours so we could have some peace. Ugh. I need to go for milk and dry beans. I don't want to take her with me. Blah.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Yesterday I was completely glued to my couch with a feverish toddler on my lap. He refused to let me get up. *sigh* He seems to be much better today, though. Hope I don't get what he had.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

come on over!

*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

It's reassuring to hear other people working through their coping strategies, reexamining their food choices, scrambling to organize, seeking to nurture themselves. Being a SAHM has been very isolating for me (we moved far from family and friends while I was pregnant- except the in-laws which is a whole other story) and it makes me feel sane to see other women working through similar things. What a shame that balance seems so elusive, and yet hooray for all you women on the front lines sometimes juggling to make it work.







I really need to work through some food allergy issues or dietary imbalances. Do any of you have good resources you've used?







Yesterday I made pink sauerkraut! I'm so excited, this is my first go at it. This year has held many little "firsts" for me, which is really satisfying. Things to check off of the "bucket list" like finding morel mushrooms and sun drying tomatoes.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow!
What a perfect fit for me!
DH and I are working towards living off grid (off, off grid hopefully).
We live one acre, so we are limited in what we want to do right now.
We have 36 chickens for eggs, and we raised meat birds this year.
We have a greenhouse, and are working on growing our garden space, to be able to grow everything we need.
We hunt and fish for all our meat needs.
Bear, moose and salmon. Monday we went bunny hunting, and came back with 31!
We buy no processed foods, and I prepare a fully traditional diet from scratch.
We use family cloth and I use cloth pads.
I make our tooth powder and mouth wash and laundry detergent.
I coordinate a raw milk co-op.
I sell eggs.
We heat with wood that we gather ourselves.
I sew a great deal.
A friend is coming over soon, to help me draft a good fitting shirt pattern for dh.
I knit lots of things. Socks, sweaters, scarves, hats, lace, etc.
I cut mine and dh's hair.

I deal with gluten intolerence, and a slight liquid dairy issue.
Makes kitchen life interesting!


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
hi everyone! hope your canning is going well. i love chutneys!







they just don't get enough attention i think, whenever i offer someone some they just make a face and say "chutney?!" we made a gingery, limey, spicy one with the last of the peaches this year. there's still some of my white tomato one from last year in the canned good cabinet so i'm getting a bit of a chutney collection.

catching up on previous posts...
i second the use of cod liver oil for depression







but don't forget about a good protein intake too. depression was a problem for me for a long time and i always just felt run down and sad. i had been a vegetarian for over a decade but didn't do a good job of balancing my diet. when i switched to local humanely raised meats instead of soy substitues from big corporations and started supplementing it all changed for the better and i even got pregnant after a few months of being healthy.









1jooj-i'm so sorry about your dh having to be away so long! i complain enough about having to run the farm because dh is working double shifts all the time but i can't imagine him being gone for weeks at a time.

flylady bugged me too, no pun intended. a whole room at a time? ha! not bloody likely. today was my vacuum day so every room was vacuumed (there's not that many), anything else that gets cleaned is a bonus and no matter what the house looks better and i feel like i accomplished something. on a sad note our dog cut his paw







and keeps removing his bandage so i am repeatedly helping him out and mopping up a trail of blood spots.

Sorry, I just saw this. I do have cod liver oil pills at home..if only I could remember to take them! Yeah and flylady...I am lucky to get one thing accomplished...it makes me nuts!!! And sorry to hear about your doggy's paw even though it happened a while ago.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 









my passion for all things old-fashioned continues. my mother showed me some old, embroidered handkerchiefs from her mother, and gave me a old nightgown to transform into lots of handkerchiefs for our family, my little girls want to embroider their initials into them, and flowers. where is a romantic smiley? and she gave me my grandmother's dainty old watch. it is cracked a little, but still works, and is really old fashioned: wind up!! it has a delightful little circle on the face with a tiny second-hand spinning around. it is platinum in colour, and the patina is lovely. in need to get a strap for it. she also gave me her vogue sewing book from around the year i was born.







i've got a big piece of paper to try to make a pattern from my friend's skirt. i leave in less than a week so must prioritise somewhat though









i've hung all the white laundry in the sun to dry and bleach out, and i've finished filling + sewing up the felted pillow i made from a wooly blanket i once knit for my second babe. it is ribbed, and the ribs look lovely felted.







i cast off the scarf for my little one. my children have lost the first linen cloth i knitted







i'm trying to follow this idea of organising a day. it does really help me to mix fun things in with difficult or boring tasks. also if i use youtube to listen to classical music, i will assign myself an area - say, one countertop - for the space of one song, and go as fast as i can. i tend to get more done that way.

i cannot believe it is nearly october! the nights are









*

Is there any way you could send the linky again about organising your day. It didn't work for me...thanks!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay, everything online that I've seen about making stock says you only have to simmer it for 2-4 hours.

When I did it last I did it for 24 hours (roughly) and kept it covered so I wouldn't lose a lot of liquid.

Am I doing this right?


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
We love using retained heat cooking. Its great for beans, rice, or anything like that. It uses so little energy too!

http://solarcooking.wikia.com/wiki/H...ention_cooking

http://www.youtube.com/pocketsofthefuture
Cooking in a straw box/cook box.
They have tons of other good stuff on their blog and the video section as well.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

dr worm, try this link.

you want twinlab or carlson's, otherwise you may be taking either not enough vit d, or chemical versions of it. you want about a tablespoon each day. i've been hearing recommendations for it to protect against the flu...i should really make sure we take it every night!









af, yes, at least 24 hours, you can stop it overnight and pick up again in the morning if you're worried about leaving it unattended. also, when you've got all the water and everything in, squeeze in a half lemon or so, and leave it to acidulate for 1/2 an hour, then start cooking it after that.

designing another logo instead of making dinner. get going







!

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i am taking my vitamins and feeling much better for it. i got some fish oil that also has borage and evening primrose oil in it and im loving it. my moon came right on time this month after a few months of being early and my moods seem much more balanced.

i didnt mean for my post to sound so blue.. im not feeling blue all around, just in terms of getting into the halloween spirit..elwynn came home sick from scool just now, so im not sure if we will be going to his class party tomorrow or not. we had plans to make cookies after dance class.

im actually feeling much better, getting out more in the lovely autumny weather. its been snowing and we spent the morning with some good friends down at the park by the lake and now we are home eating warmed up pizza. my house is a WIP and i think i have come to grips with that. for now anyways 

i just got this book from the library called the backyard homestead ans its giving me some great ideas for spring! i really love the winter months when i can map out all of my plans for planting and growing and creating for the next year.

welcome angelique!~ and paula!
my saurkraut is getting pretty nicely sour! i just tested it. maybe another day or so, then ill pop it in the fridge for eating. yum!

im really wanting to learn more about mushrooms, there are heaps of pine around here i have heard..but with this snow! not sure if i have missed the time.

im loving the 15 minute thread as well elisa! I miss my camera, it helped me feel happy about my space when i could capture good moments!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

do tell us *everything* from that book!!

another round of yogurt finished, i'm really pleased with this recipe.
another logo finished, let's hope they love it and are done with me









we even got violins played, which we've been neglecting, and i'm ready to actually cut some fabric, eek! for the under sink curtains. i'm doing them very flat, using dowels - i got them cut today. just bamboo from the garden.

*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I really appreciate you all, let me just get that out there. You inspire me to be better than I am.









I have been doing better all around, finding the balance of keeping a tidy house and doing everything else. I think I discovered why my laundry was drying so slowly too! There was apparently a small leak in my washing machine that turned into a huge flood on Wednesday. All that extra water was under the machine, putting extra humidity into the air in our small apartment!







On Monday the repairman is coming so hopefully I will not get too behind in the laundry department. After all, I just got caught up!









Yesterday I made a War Cake, 30 egg casserole "muffins" (DH named them "Good Morning Muffins"), honey oat bread and honey baked lentils. Today I make popcorn balls for the potluck tomorrow. Also I need a good sandwich filling, they've asked us to bring a plate of sandwiches to share and I don't know what to take. I was thinking Egg Salad, I'd like something a little out of the ordinary, as I know there are going to be a million turkey and swiss and peanut butter and jelly variations there.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

I do know how to make an amazing PBJ...
Is hummus and sprouts too "crunchy"?
I love a salad sandwich.
Non vegan options:
creamcheese and jelly
BLT
tomato and mozzarella
What about wraps? You can fill them with anything.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas Angelique. I went ahead and made egg salad. I'm afraid if I did a bean and veggie sandwich I'd be taking the plate home with me.







I am going to be playing with chickpeas next week though. I have a couple pounds of dried beans so throw any ideas out there for me if you want, thanks!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i love making veggie pate into sandwiches. YUM! my favorite right now is toasted walnuts and sunflower seeds with sauteed onions & garlic, fresh herbs and lots of nutritional yeast all blended up. tasty fine.









im knitting like crazy on a pair of fingerless gloves. they are a new pattern and really sweet (ak. i miss my camera, they really deserve a photo...mother of pearl buttons and all) im going to try to make at least 10 pairs before the 5th of december, which is the local craft fair date. i have already made about 10 hats and plan to make more... also some kids legwarmers and needle felted things. im feeling ambitious. im trying to make at least one thing every day.

my littles are eating cast iron popped corn cooked in coconut oil and grey sea salt for snack (nutritional yeast for the smallish ones) while they watch The nightmare Before Christmas.. a favorite in our house~!

back to knitting.....


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

wow, speedy, fern!!

okay, on with the hallowe'en preparations!! yikes!

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Fern, you ARE speedy. I want you to have your camera, too. I downloaded a few patterns for fingerless gloves, want them sooo badly. But I am still working on a scarf to match dd's fingerless gloves, and my hands have been going numb after just a couple rows each night.







[email protected]#$ing carpal tunnel syndrome!

I am dressing up with the kids today. Depending on how much fun it is to dress up, I might do it every year that they trick-or-treat. They have a couple good years in them yet. And then, after that, we may need to throw parties to keep wearing costumes.

Tons to do today. We have more goats to breed, leaves to rake, the house is a terrible mess, but it's a special day, so I may leave most of it until dh travels again Monday.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i am a fast knitter when im inspired! this yarn, all hues of blue with buts of purple in some divinely soft yarn (i got it at birkeland bros. elisa, some of the hand dyed yarn that they have from out east, trying to recall the name. fleece artist maybe?) that is soOo beautiful! with a bit of a halo..it is just YUM to knit..









whatcha doing for halloween prep today alisa? costumes? treats? decorating?

jooj:







that would make me so sad! the hand getting numb that is..actually i have experienced this if i knit too much for too long..i get this buzzy feeling in my hand that is very distracting..
hope you get it all done and have a great day today!!

instead of my usual kitchen tidy after the kids go to sleep i knit, so i need to do a fast cleanup to prep for ginger-cut-out-cookies, pumpkin carving, squash soup making... im having my SIL and my nieces over for all of the above and then trik-or-treating * then a party at a local farm with bonfire & fireworks..but its very much downpouring ATM..so hopefully it will clear up a bit!! its snow just at the base of the mountains around us, so if it gets any colder it could well be a white halloween.. ak.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds gorgeous fern. i've been really loving tiny stitches with fine yarn, and complicated lacy and cabley patterns, so it has slowed me right down. also i'm learning a lot. i'd love to see your pattern for fingerless gloves, i have one i love but i want another pair in a soft, sandy oatmeal shade, also very fine. i love them.

we've had a lovely hallowe'en. little one and i went shopping, we got organic pumpkins in the end since we're so late getting them, i thought i'd try cooking them up tomorrow. we got black paper and made a witches hat for the tall one and little cat ears for the small one, carved jack o'lanterns, and put on costumes + make-up. then we ran next door for a party with loads of children, and went out in groups round our lovely neighbourhood, astonishing number of folks here all jack o'lanterned and decorated for hallowe'en. it was nice to go out with other children, nice to have lots of folks coming to the door. these are all terraced houses, so easy to go door to door. hallowe'en has just arrived in full here in the last few years, so we were in luck! there are fireworks outside right now, and my english love says this is the first time he's handed out candy! i did feel i'd sold my soul today when i bought junky candy, not nestle but close enough, child slave labour chocolate with the worst sugar, ew! and then! the sainsbury's is all mechanised, so you check yourself out. it was soul destroying. i won't be shopping there again, and i'm going to have to prepare in advance if i want to give out something ethical! my kids can't eat any of that junk anyway, they know that it is just the experience (they would be in heaven if folks made something homemade for them) and so they happily dump their candy in the bowl and give it out to whoever comes to the door when they get home









very sweet hallowe'en. they are watching a charlie brown hallowe'en before bed. i gave them some lovely organic chocolate when we returned, and we'll see if they can sleep









now i have another birthday to prepare, and i'm betting that i'll be going nuts preparing for the holidays right after that







with lots of sewing and knitting! and for getting our floors done. i look forward to slowing down a little...but that may not happen til february!

*


----------



## Gwendolyn's babies (Nov 22, 2007)

I love your bonnet. Do you have a pattern to share for it?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we had a wonderful night out at a friends farm last night for halloween complete with bonfire and hot apple cider and fireworks..but by the time we got home i realized that i was getting very sick and i was feverish all night with a basting headache and pains in my liver & kidneys and a cough that is breaking my lungs in half.. its likely H1N1.. wee.. hope i dont die.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

((fern!)) that's no fun. if you feel it behind your eyes then gelsemium is a great remedy - we have flu sometimes that feels like you just want a dark room. or if you have oscillo.... homeopathic that is good too. there are lots of good cough remedies...i hope you've got someone to care for you and make you some chicken broth! get well quickly now and i hope your kids miss it. these things make us so much stronger









baking our jack o'lanterns now, and had our sunday roast chicken though it wasn't the same without my partner - he went out to the cinema, which is great, but i see i'm feeling really cosy and quiet these days and we both just want to cuddle up and watch movies together in the evenings.









my little one has *not* been interested in any of our favourite classic movies, she just wasn't old enough, but we seem to have turned a corner. tonight we started watching anne of green gables and she's right into it







so we are having fun. i've seen a thousand times with my tall girl, and as a child, but i haven't paid so much attention to the sets and all the objects are fascinating!

fern, i meant to say that you inspired me, i took some more time today to just sit down and knit, and my second cabled sock is coming along very well









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Fern







Feel better.

Raking today. We enjoyed watching the leaves fall, and then enjoyed a thick blanket of them on the ground for about 2 days, and today we are raking all of them up and moving to the new garden. I am already sore.

I am also steaming a pot of couscous above a stew of lamb, pumpkin, turnips and chard. Should be ready right around sundown.







I am HUNGRY already.

We went through the candy and threw out the worst of it, and then the kids put their booties together and sorted by types. There is way too much candy in this house.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Fern - I hope you feel better soon, and sending you some good vibes to help battle the icks.

This weekend was filled with fun & cooking and little self-examination. Friday had a high point as DH brought the boys into my work for trick r treating as the whole medical college will put on the event to let employees/ staff/ faculty/ residents/ students who have kids get out to trick r treat a bit. It was a blast. The kids were wonderful and energenic and were really in the spirit as Jack (oldest DS) blasted out a loud "TRICK OR TREAT" to every office. I loved the fact I got to have these moments with them.

Saturday was beginning of the month errands (bank, costco, target & grocery store) We got a bit behind, but got the necessary things done (Bank & Costco). Gramma came by to help which was great and fun for the kids, and me too as she gently reminded me of not trying to take on too much and I will be able to do more as the kids get older. Which led to a great time of self-examination of why I try to do too much and get stressed out by it. So I'm dialing it back a bit and finishing the projects I have on my plate and not starting another one until they are finished. Also just setting a goal for area for me to try and accomplish & master (i.e. baking).

Halloween night was so much fun - we took the boys out with some friends who still had nighttime trick r treating and then went back to their house for dinner homemade pizza, cider, & beer with of course a side of candy.

Sunday - DH decided to play a little "hooky" from work and hung out with us. Raking, moving some rocks, & finishing rebricking a pathway in our yard. I got to bake/cook up a small storm and loved it. 2 loaves of banana bread (yummmmm) and an apple/pear/raisin crisp I just have to finish the crisp topping since I ran out of flour. Did a little bit of football food and just sat & watched a football game in the afternoon & snuggled with our boys.

Good times all around! First goal for winter - master the art of baking. I know cooking, but baking is my archnemisis


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

We had a productive w/e at home. All of us spent several hours raking the backyard! We also put away the umbrella,table, chairs,etc....where did the summer go?! Friday was gorgeous! Almost 80 degrees. Nothing like opening all the windows and enjoying the smell of fresh air moving through the house! Took DD to DS' halloween parade and party. DD and I even walked in the parade with all the LO's







Much fun.
Made the best chicken in the crockpot ever for dinner on saturday








Sunday woke up and had help from the kids(a little but they played so well on their own it didn't matter)and cleaned the downstairs. Way over due and setting the clocks back felt like I hours of extra time!
I'm looking forward to stock piling the freezer with lots of yummy dishes, just need to find the time...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

yesterday it poured down, so i tidied up and then sat down to knit







and then today it was blindingly sunny, and my little girls jumped on their wheels and we went to the garden center, and finally got some bulbs for the garden (tons of daffodils to develop what was there in the original beds, so the new beds are full now, and tulips for the front garden) and some cyclamen for the window boxes, an evergreen jasmine to cover the trellis, and more trellis so our front wall is completely trellised and should create a good screen. the jasmine should turn red in the winter







. the girls helped me plant the tulips + cyclamen, and i swept everything. i've arranged the front garden fairly formally, symmetry of the rose trees + the vines, but in the summer it is just bursting with tomatoes, and this coming summer i hope to put out a lot more food, seeing as the snails don't bother crossing the paving stones and there's a lot more heat. let us hope









also a rhododendron for an empty pot in the back garden. and i was restraining myself







i nearly bought blueberries, but i'd like to find organic if possible. the children begged for more berries and apple trees







i did get them a fern for their bedroom-to-be, and some kind woman at the shop gave me a cutting of a pothos









after i planted out the million daffodils i decided to put out a dozen cloves of garlic as well, i really hope they'll do well.

much better.

my little girl said, 'i love anne'







and made us watch the sequel, so her big sister and i are very happy.

chicken stock is on the hob, and yogurt is finishing in the oven (very, very low)

and i have a new sitter







our beloved one moved back to germany. this one is also german, and just happens to live right. next. door.







a film short my partner edited is screening this week and it looks like i can go














also i will have a regular date with my animation project. or just crucial paperwork









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I dropped dh at the airport this am, and then went to look at snow boots. I ended up ordering online (had a coupon for discount, they were already discounted, plus free shipping so they were a real deal), and with some of the saved $$ I bought myself a much-needed new stocking cap. At my rate of knitting (and learning), I might make a cap by next year.

I took a long run/walk in the sunshine this afternoon before heading home for barn chores and more raking. Finished the front yard, and hopefully tomorrow I get half the backyard done.

Dinner is turkey soups. A plain alphabet soup for the kids, and a version with bulgur and squash for me. I am waiting for mine to finish cooking while ds drags me through his homework. Ugh. For some reason, he makes 20 minutes of homework take an hour.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elisa, sounds like such autumny fun planting bulbs and things.. i really want to get some of that done here too.. i just really need to get better. realization that i have been sick or fighting something for the last few months i think my body is saying that i really need to rest and replenish.. even though ive been so sick, and resting a lot, i still have to take care of so much. its kind of sad, how mamas can never really take a break. but im feeling better slowly and plan to get laundry put away and wash some too..its bedding day and the sun is shining and im going to hang all of our wool & down quilts to air and get fresh. other than that ill just knit..its productive in a very low energy kind of way and i have much to make anyways..

jooj:







the more you knit the better and faster you will get! dont give up!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i would think that you're going through a major detox, which the flu is very good for doing quickly, it just isn't fun if you've got a lot of detoxing to do. probably you'll be better than before once you're through it! i know you have 3 little ones to care for, but try to take it easy as much as you can. it is hard when you're a sick mama. my kids are so much bigger now, i feel like the next time i need a solid rest i can probably take one - it will happen!

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I did all the bedding today! Took quilts, comforters and blankets to the laundromat, and did sheets at home. Those beds are going to be so nice tonight.









While they were drying, I went out for a run/walk. This is such an important part of my well-being, and I had really let it slide. I feel so much better when I get out for my exercise. I know I'll soon be doing it inside, so I need to take every opportunity I can get for a sunshine run. Did I mention I am also trying Good Mood Tonic from Herb Pharm? It's an herbal blend, mostly St. John's Wort, I think. I don't take the bcps, so I thought I would try it ahead of SAD symptoms. I think I am doing OK.









I scrubbed floors downstairs, and I am half done vacuuming. I used a lot of peppermint oil in an effort to repel mice.







I am sure the kids are going to be thrilled to rake more leaves with me when they get home







, but at least we're making headway. Things are so much better cared-for than they were last year at this time.









We're out all day on a field trip tomorrow, so I thought I'd try to get ahead a little today. Got to keep moving...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

great!

i finished my cable socks









the children woke up and leaped out of bed and were determined to wash all of their dolls and soft animals.







i guess we'll have them drying in the sunny kitchen all day.

today we have our first time with a sitter at bedtime, and we'll be bringing home a houseguest after, so i'm hoping to have the place ship-shape. it is pretty good already, i'll just do my weekly clean.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

anyone know of great sewing patterns for girls - my 9 year old would love one as a gift from a relative, i love Oliver + S but they don't go big enough...

*


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Been reading through this thread in hopes your awesomeness will inspire me to not be such a lump! Seriously, the last week it is all I can do to get out of bed. My birthday is Friday and I think that has something to do with it. Not a fan of birthdays 

I DID just roast my first chicken and save the bones for stock! I am so excited to make it. I was mildly sick for about 2 weeks and some homemade stock would have been wonderful to have. I'm debating whether to use the meat in different meals throughout the week or to freeze some of it for sandwiches later.

Blech, my house is a mess, I have zero motivation to do anything. Poor family of mine! So glad they put up with me. At least reading about everyone's knitting projects has inspired me to cast on something new tomorrow. I've been knitting baby sweaters for friends but they always make me a little sad (I can't have any more kids) so I think I will make something else for a change, something just for me. Maybe some mittens! I have this awesome chunky soooffftttt white yarn, mmm.

artparent, I am totally, unendingly jealous of you. I lived in London for 6 months in 2005 and miss it with all my heart and soul. Someday I plan to move back, but not for at least 5 years. It's killing me. Seriously. I have never felt more at home than I did when I lived in England.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

((krisis)) i hope you'll get back here, then! i wish i loved it like you do. i'm very attached to my home in canada and i'd love to be somewhere a bit more rural - but i adore it for now. i've just found out i can start getting raw milk in a couple of weeks and i'm SO happy.

maybe check out the decluttering threads, a lot of them are very inspirational. i'm using the 15 minute thread right now and it is helping me so much! i find that if i can start, that is the crucial part (which is why i'm here - i haven't started!) and it give me energy to see what i can do in only 15 minutes. good luck.

*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
Thanks for the ideas Angelique. I went ahead and made egg salad. I'm afraid if I did a bean and veggie sandwich I'd be taking the plate home with me.







I am going to be playing with chickpeas next week though. I have a couple pounds of dried beans so throw any ideas out there for me if you want, thanks!

I like to make chickpea tacos. They really soak up the flavor of the seasonings and have a nice texture.
I also throw chickpeas in soups. I do a "what's in the fridge" veggie soup every week from now through Spring.
I find that if I soak, cook, and freeze the beans that they're ready when I want them and I'm more likely to use them.

Does anyone know: are carving pumpkins worth eating?
We had the best Halloween. I made DS's gnome costume big last year so he could bundle up beneath it. This year everything fit perfectly except for the curly toed shoes! We went to a local farm, walked the cornmaze, danced among the pumpkins, played on the swings and had a picnic lunch before the rain set in.
My sauerkraut is starting to taste like kraut instead of wet cabbage!
I vow, with you as my witnesses, to deep clean and declutter my home this winter. I'm going to go check out those threads.


----------



## tightwaderin (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
Made the best chicken in the crockpot ever for dinner on saturday









Columbusmomma, I'd love to hear about your chicken! Could you provide your recipe please? Always need more chicken ideas. . .TIA.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elisa, i really want to see pictures of your london home!!! pretty please?







and of your knitting projects too.

no thoughts on sewing patterns, but im sure there are many beautiful ones out there! ill keep my eyes out. im really looking forward to doing some sewing once this craft sale is over. me sewing! curtains and cushions and quilt covers and such.

krisis: welcome







you are very not the only one lacking inspiration in the homefront.. i feel your pain. i go back and forth. right now, since ive been sick & at home since saturday night i have slowly been getting to house stuff i had not been finding time to. im enjoying being home and present, rather than always coming and going like usual. winter is fast approaching and we are spending much more inside time, sao im liking that im getting it tidied up to my liking.. or trying anyways!

AngeliqueW: bake it up in a covered dish with a wee bit of water.. see how it turns out. even bland pumpkin puree usually makes divine pie with the right spicing.

my kraut is tasting too salty







i think i used too much. im bummed, but hoping that it might get more sour and less salty? here is hoping..

im feeling better as long as im not doing too much. when i get busy i get coughing and it huuurts. like bones breaking in my throat hurting. i had to frog my second blue wrist warmer down to the ribbing







because instead of following my own pattern for the increases i did exactly what it said..which of course was totally different and not anywhere as good as my revisions. good lesson, and not too much harm done. im nearly finished now, just have a few rows of ribbing & a thumb.







i knit a hat last night and about half of one i had been working on. kids sized ones. i love how quickly i can spin them out, and with such great results. the new one is in soysilk with browns and pinks and reds and stuff.. sounds weird, but its just sweet. ak. i miss my camera more & more every day.
we had a simple dinner of blackbeans & rice, because im just not up for anything more. my middle girl who hates rice had miso soup with tofu. the babe, rice & beans with miso broth. she is sick now as well, high fever (102.4 underarm last night & this am) but she is eating and up and about so im hoping that's the wost of it past.

i got a bunch of cleaning and tidying and organising done today, as well as a hot bath, and time for knitting & tea. i should stay home more i think.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I second the cry for pictures of the London home!









This is my favorite delicious chickpea recipe. Mmmm.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

aw shucks.







i shall try to figure out flickr or something like that...

i wanted to start socks for my tall girl, but starting socks is hard







and i just wanted to knit something while i was out at ballet and on the town, so i started some soft, soft alpaca fingerless gloves for...me! really naughty when i have so many things to make for other people. i'm basing it on the greenaway gloves but i'm going to borrow the cable pattern from my socks...i love making up my own but we'll see how they work out!! sounds like you're an inventor too fern?

so i was thinking if i knit my socks on 3.5mm, and they fit me perfectly, if i knit the same pattern with the same weight of yarn on two size smaller needles, i might get socks about the size for my 9 year old? it's okay if they start out loose on her as they are house socks. crazy? go find a proper pattern for a child?

ahh, i'm getting inspired to make sauerkraut again. i loved making it pink but then whenever we ate it it dyed things...so i may try plain old this time..?

*
*


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I recommend picasa. Flickr is being a pain in the butt for me lately.

It's 5 in the morning and I can't sleep. Tomorrow is going to be a nutty day. I took some painkillers earlier and I am WIRED. Not really able to do anything per se, but I can't sleep either. It's really irritating, especially considering how crazy tomorrow is going to be.

Whine.









Have I ever told you ladies how I am in love with my delay-start setting on my dishwasher? It's so nice. There, now this post is not completely off topic


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

So much for the morning...kids got up 45 min early and now are asking for pancakes. Guess I should indulge them...


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't wait for the pancake chant this weekend... it also doubles as my alarm clock on the weekends.

This weekend I'm starting to make sweet potato or pumpkin (i'm torn) pancakes again in honor of the fall & very chilly mornings. mmmm pumpkin pancakes


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elisa, are you serious that you have never used flikr?







that's so superfunny to me..not sure why. its very simple,so.. you get to that!
or maybe i should just come to london.
when will you be in vancouver next? i didnt realise that your vancouver home was in north vancouver till recently. that's where i grew up you know? and where my mom lives still.
we are planning our annual Waldorf Christmas fair trip for next friday or something like that (it is actually on the 22nd, but i have much to do in the city while we are there)..granted we are all feeling better enough to travel and not get everyone else sick! im scared that the roads will already be snowy and scary, but so far its looking okay.. its just 3 weeks from now that is worrisome.

and yes, i do invent. im not a great direction follower, though im getting better at it at moments. i have only made up a few patterns myself, but i plan to do much more of that in the future.

on the socks, i think that smaller needles/yarn would do.. but im also not much of a guager and things generally work out for me.

my kids love pancake weekends too..and french toast. which is our weekly staple on days that are not oatmeal mornings.









krisis: i understand on the sleep thing.ak. im up before 7am today.. i guess im truly starting to catch up on my sleep from being sick. i have been dragging myself out of bed at 8 every morning since september. i uused to hop out of bed at 6 and get a ton of stuff done before the littles woke up and i just cant seem to get there anymore. maybe once this cold is fully gone.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

ah, well i have used flickr, it is getting my photos in order and up on there









i think i knew that once! yes, i grew up in deep cove. my tall girl was born in lions gate just like i was! my midwife irene was working there as a nurse, the year i was born, we joke that she was there for both of us







i miss the cove often









we'll be back mid-december, i'm not sure how long...probably much of january as there is no good reason to be in london in january









i'm helping my tall girl make this today. she's getting pretty good with her stitches, slow and steady. and we reconstructed an old, cute red-with-tiny-white-dots t shirt into a dress for my little one's doll. i just sewed elastic along the edge of the neck and sleeves. she had her own dress like this once, i'll have to take one of her daddy's shirts and make one for her again. he has too many anyway!

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
ah, well i have used flickr, it is getting my photos in order and up on there









i think i knew that once! yes, i grew up in deep cove. my tall girl was born in lions gate just like i was! my midwife irene was working there as a nurse, the year i was born, we joke that she was there for both of us







i miss the cove often









we'll be back mid-december, i'm not sure how long...probably much of january as there is no good reason to be in london in january









i'm helping my tall girl make this today. she's getting pretty good with her stitches, slow and steady. and we reconstructed an old, cute red-with-tiny-white-dots t shirt into a dress for my little one's doll. i just sewed elastic along the edge of the neck and sleeves. she had her own dress like this once, i'll have to take one of her daddy's shirts and make one for her again. he has too many anyway!

*

its funny, i have the original magazine that that pattern is from on my desk because its also a halloween issue which we had been looking through, and which lives in our very scant halloween keepsake box. i have never made that particular doll, but its on my list of things to make for the craft faire, i was going to make a handful of simple dolls and see how they go. i would love to see the finished thing!









deep cove is lovely..i miss the ocean so.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that's a good magazine. i'm going to bring my stack of them with me next time i have enough room in my cases. i've made the doll twice before, once at the size they recommend, and once a bit larger. actually i did the bigger one first, i made it to go with my tall girl and her dad, when they went away to (london!) together for the first time without me, and i made the little one for my little one after that. i'll see if i can photograph them. they are looking a bit loved







being a few years old now. we've made this sweater for them. and there are big plans for lots of other clothes now that we have some great fabric







actually, that dress that i mentioned just, i made a couple of those for them years ago now...very cute. i could do that kind of thing all day long. my tall girl wants to knit a pair of longies for both of her dolls, i wonder if i could shrink a pattern - i know you've made tons of those fern, do you have a favourite that i could divide by 12?









i'm off to make jack o'lantern soup.

*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

*artparent*- I think of you when I do dishes!







Your description (a while back in the thread) of spending time with your dishes and all the aspects of washing them really helped me to "be present" while I'm standing at the sink.
The deep cleaning has begun! I'm doing something every day, working my way through each room. It feels so good







! Never thought housecleaning would feel empowering.
I love to crochet but have always been suspicious of knitting. Knitting just felt too slow. All of the descriptions of knitting projects are sinking in though... I've been considering picking up knitting needles. That sure would make my mom happy.
Is it too early to ask what's on everyone's menu for Thanksgiving?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

shucks







i'm glad it has inspired you. good work getting started!

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm going to keep knitting!









I met my (former) boss for lunch today. It's nice to be missed, and good to miss some of them, too. I could possibly have the opportunity to do small amounts of work for them in the future, but nothing compared with the hours I was working before. I'm still ambivalent, and in no hurry...

It's so strange. When I was working, I felt like we struggled even more with money. Now I am home and I don't feel nearly as broke. Obviously we're making less, and also spending less...but I guess I am perceiving abundance much more right now than I was before. We are not hungry, we have time together, and I feel like I am providing something more tangible to my family than I was before.

Anyway...Today was rather a day off. I might finish up leaves this afternoon...or maybe tomorrow.







I got groceries and worked out, fed and watered the animals and met L for lunch, so all in all a good day. I roasted chicken breast and made chicken and black bean chili yesterday. It was kinda last minute, so it should taste much more flavorful today (especially with blue corn chips! a treat!).

Tomorrow, I tidy the place so it's nice when dh gets home, then cook him a special dinner (lamb with potatoes and olives and fresh Moroccan bread) and get him at the airport.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

well, i braved town (walking bundles with two little girls and the buggy) while the sun was shining and got home just as a cold wind was blowing in.. i got lots of mail! to-die-for-beautiful-printed linen from etsy *swoon*, bamboo knitting needles from ebay & a crafting book. very exciting! i got a few things from the market including some stewing beef ( i almost never buy meat but the baby insisted, seriously..) so we are having stew and drop scones for supper im thinking..im also going to roast up out halloween pumpkins and maybe make some pie or custards.. im so glad im over the worst. i didnt even cough walking up the very long hill home again..it did take me a bit longer though.

elisa: i too was inspired by your dish washing post.







now, with my lime green linen washcloth and pretty glass soap bottle (a drink bottle actually but its so pretty!!) i have also de-cluttered some un-favorite dishes since then and am much happier for it! i love my blue willow & mishmash of pottery mugs..for the most part i really do love spending time with my dishes now, and the hot bubbly water on a cold day is almost as good as a bath!

doll making!! im getting excited! i live just a few houses up from nathalie of "bear dance crafts"







so any doll skin, or felting stuff i need is right at my fingertips. lucky me!
she is having a big sale right now as well









im glad im not the only magazine keeper. i have 4 x or so square wicker basket full, it must weigh 70 lbs. but i have carefully weeded them out and i need every one







i have only had a few subscriptions but my auntie is a postal worker and often gets magazines that dont get claimed or somesuch thing.. so that's where that martha magazine came from.

angelique, i was thinking about how i feel about housekeeping the other day after reading a thread saying how much she couldn't believe people spend 2 hours a day cleaning and.. my thought is this.. i love an organised tidy house and cleaning and tidying achieves this, so im going to love housework, or at least love that it brings me to the outcome that i want. manifesting works!!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

You know, I don't hate the cleaning...what I do hate is the feeling of cleaning up after people...as in, people finish doing whatever, look at the mess and think, "no bother, she's going to take care of it."









I actually like everything about laundry but folding/putting away. I like scrubbing floors, even cleaning bathrooms. They are gratifying jobs. I am not so big on dishes because my hands usually have scratches/blisters, and I have a very hot water habit (from my old cow-washing days







), and the end result is old-looking and old-feeling hands.









Fern, glad you're coming along...just take it easy. That cough can relapse if you're not careful. Keep pushing the fluids.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gwendolyn's babies* 
I love your bonnet. Do you have a pattern to share for it?

No pattern, sorry! I totally made it up and didn't even take measurements









Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
I am also steaming a pot of couscous above a stew of lamb, pumpkin, turnips and chard. Should be ready right around sundown.







I am HUNGRY already.
.

That sounds SO good!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
anyone know of great sewing patterns for girls - my 9 year old would love one as a gift from a relative, i love Oliver + S but they don't go big enough...
*

Ottobre patterns are adorable and from all accounts really well written. I've never sewed them myself but see them all over blogland

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
You know, I don't hate the cleaning...what I do hate is the feeling of cleaning up after people...as in, people finish doing whatever, look at the mess and think, "no bother, she's going to take care of it."








.

Seriously. I hear you.

Things have been busy here, even though we've hardly left the house (afraid of the flu hitting my tiny babe!)

Halloween was quiet, had some friends over to carve pumpkins and dressed the wee one up as a ballerina (I just had to make her a tutu)

Done 1 and 3/4 of my socks (that darned second sock syndrome bit me and I set my needles down for a couple of weeks). Shots of the finished sock here and here

I made my first batch of beef bone broth and I definitely put too much vinegar in it - suggestions?

Otherwise, I have been trying to get out of a major rut of eating terribly. If we want to avoid sickness we have to get our immune systems back up where they should be. The little one has been playing rooster and waking us up at 5am every day and I am feeling super run down and tired.

One thing I have accomplished is to make up a batch of my ginger/lemon/honey/garlic tea mix (all those ingredients grated/juiced and kept in the fridge) and I'm downing cups of that all day.

I also feel like a frumpy mess. I need new clothes and new shoes (my post-pregnancy feet are bigger! wtf!) and I am trying to be frugal and buy a few really good quality pieces. Seems like a traditional skill to me!


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

hey... hey guys... hey...

it's my birfday and I had to tell someone. is mah birfday. eee!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Krisis!

So...this day I thought I had all figured out and nailed down? Forgot a few major things about it. Dd has a birthday party after school, and ds and I are joining her because it's close-close friends (3 hrs including driving).

So...today, I need to:
Take care of barn chores
Finish raking leaves
Pick up softener salt, animal feeds, birthday present
Deposit a check @ bank
Tidy house
Fold/put away laundry
Cook lamb stew for dh
Write 2,000w

...between the hours of 8AM and 2:30PM when kids get home from school. I wonder which things won't happen.

And, demoralizing! I figured out K2 P2 ribbing (major for me; just figuring out how to move the yarn front-to-back was a victory), and then my MOM called







and I messed up my count. And I don't know how to undo more than a stitch. I feel like I suck at it, even though it was looking so awesome, and the yarn I picked looked SO cool.







Start over.

OK. Pity party done. I don't have time anyway...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

happy birthday









my cabley fingerless gloves are coming along well, the alpaca is so soft i love knitting it. i found another house plant at a little market on the street today, it is one i've got back in canada and adore, but i don't know its name. very frondy. i'm excited to have green things in the house now.









off to work on a few projects. i'm glad it is the weekend and only football to think about getting to.

thanks for ottobre. finnish! i find it easier to change what i'm eating if i make a commitment to things slowly, one thing at a time. i've just stopped eating flour and sugar.

*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
hey... hey guys... hey...

it's my birfday and I had to tell someone. is mah birfday. eee!









Happy birthday!!

Thank you ladies, as always, for your inspiration! And thanks especially for the chickpea ideas. I should soak and cook then freeze them, that is an excellent idea! And that curry looks delightful! My sewing table is piled with five different projects I'm halfway through. I hate that! I really need to get a move on in there. I have half a bushel of apples that I'm going to make into apple butter, once I borrow the food mill from my mama. I'll be canning the apple butter to share with friends and family this holiday season. I love making gifts!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Did barn chores, housecleaning, writing, picked up feed and salt and filled dh's gas tank.









I am thinking I will run and do leaves, and save the gift-buying and bank for after the kids get home. We'll just go together and save time and trips. Suggestions for a precocious 4yo?

So...now to change into workout clothes!

I really did not think I would get the running or the writing done. I am feeling really happy right now.









I'll just have to try the knitting again tomorrow...


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KRISIS!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
You know, I don't hate the cleaning...what I do hate is the feeling of cleaning up after people...as in, people finish doing whatever, look at the mess and think, "no bother, she's going to take care of it."









Exactly! DH plops a mess down and when I get all riled up he says, "I was going to do it later." Later means never.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
i love an organised tidy house and cleaning and tidying achieves this, so im going to love housework, or at least love that it brings me to the outcome that i want. manifesting works!!

That's the epiphany I had between reading how artparent "spends time with" her dishes and envisioning how I'd like my home to look/feel. Can't wait forever for Mary Poppins to show up! And now I feel more in charge of my space if that makes sense.
BTW- 1jooj is right, take it easy still. That flu lingered with me for 2 weeks- I wasn't really sick any more but I wasn't well either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
I also feel like a frumpy mess. I need new clothes and new shoes (my post-pregnancy feet are bigger! wtf!) and I am trying to be frugal and buy a few really good quality pieces. Seems like a traditional skill to me!

Thrift Stores! I got 5 skirts for $7.50 last month, one still had the tags on. Almost all of my clothes are secondhand as are DS's. DH is another story...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

okay, so i desperately need a good children's sock pattern, i'd like to knit them each a pair right NOW. anyone have one?

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

these looks sweet...
http://www.knitlist.com/00gift/little-shell-socks.htm

http://minnaproductions.blogspot.com...d-stripes.html

looove these..
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/vi...id=552&lang=en


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i had another mostly home day, though i walked the 2 blocks to the school and back twice because i brought elwynn home from school for hot lunch today. its such a beautiful sunny day, or it was. now its blackness and rain..but i got out while it was lovely..i finally got round to chopping up one of our Halloween pumpkins and steaming it in the oven.. now that its cooled off im going to take out the skin and i guess freeze it for now.. im not sure i can handle pies right now..so i knit a whole kids hat, i have one tie left to do them its my 11th hat done for the crafy fair. i have lost my only other 8mm needle.. ui have no idea where it could be, so i can only do kids hats. arg. i have made about 6 adult ones, but i really had planned to make more. must.find. needle.
umm.. and then after i picked up elwynn i went over to nathalie from bear dance crafts's house and picked up some kite paper and 3 year old ngaio and i just spent the hour making window stars!! they are just beautiful and pretty simple except for the tediousness of folding and cutting one piece into 8.. we made our first one just red and the other is a rainbow. now that we have 7 pieces of each colour left it will be quick to make lots more..but my back is aching right now and baby just woke up..soooo.. i guess im off..
happy friday night (you are all probably asleep by now)


----------



## Yiskah64 (Jul 24, 2008)

So I've never posted on this forum but I had a question for all of you homemaking-mommies. I've been trying to make sliced bread instead of buying it, but I keep coming up with soup bread (too thick and dense). It tastes fine but it's not "sandwhich" bread if that makes sense. Anyone know a recipe for some good sandwhich bread?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome jessie!

fern














so cute! those are exactly what i need.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

after we took our little girls to football + back, a lovely walk along the old railway line, i sewed the curtains for under the sink. i think i just fell in love with ironing. not unlike the dishes, i just needed to make it a deeply tactile and aesthetic experience. i've never actually used an iron when sewing







but i know it is critical when quilting, so i thought i'd start. it took very little time to sew it (i stitched a gusset (?) and put a bamboo wand in each one. then it took me f o r e v e r to hang them. i worked out something with existing screws under the sink and embroidery floss to hang them. it isn't perfect, but i'm probably the only one who would notice anyway. i may go back and zigzag the sides + hem them properly if it looks like i'll need to wash them, i was a bit lazy about it because i think i'll change them out in the spring again and use the fabric elsewhere. i like change. will post photos some day









i need to go and get a few bobbins.

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

this morning i woke up and right away needed to make 3 more window stars.. we had got our kite paper yesterday and made 2 and they are just beautiful. now the front door and each window in the kids room is adorned. wish i could take a ohoto, they are brilliant! its like a meditation making them as well..which i love.

we had a nice stroll to town this morning.. my two bigger kids and i.. its a brisk dampish day but the sun was shining.. we visited our local thrift shop and i found some great kids books and a sweet old book on embroidery! then we checked out the craft sale at the seniors center and i found the most lovely hand embroidered with wool! on linen...im not sure what to call them.. maybe wall hanging? but they are just precious! and also a few other vintage linens







then to the meat market for eggs and buffalo sausage for our breakfast party tomorrow..and window shopped as my kids love to do. it was a very nice day out and im thinking of what to work on


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Oooh I love those window stars, as that would be wonderful to have up especially in the winter. I'll have to check our "learning/teacher supply" store to see if they have/carry kite paper.

This weekend was prety good... pancakes were had by all; sweet potato with a strawberry/cranberry sauce (just strawberries, oj & cranberries heated & pureed).

DH tried to help with some pumpkins for me to roast, but got those "mini" decorative pumpkins instead.







Anyone know if those are able to be roasted?

Saturday we had friends over for dinner - homemade lasgana, bread, salad & crisp for dessert. I also scored a wonderful 1950's colors pyrex roasting dish at goodwill. YAY!!

Sunday was a lazy day, but ended at the park and a lovely roasted chicken with roasted potatoes, green beans & homemade gravy.

I didn't get a chance to try my hand at baking at again re: breads, but hopefully this week I'll try & repeat my preformance with cake breads and then move onto the harder stuff - yeast breads...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

lost in technology lately, i've hardly knit, though i did make a squash + celeriac soup that was







yummy. i've streamlined my calendar and made a meal plan that i can be spontaneous within, and i've been keeping up with tidying. i had my sitter in the day for the first time, she is great and had the kids outside for 3 hours







so i cornered my partner to answer tons of questions about my animation project. i felt deeply discouraged at the beginning, but i think he may have found THE solution. phew!

i'm having trouble juggling all the things i want to do. let's pretend this is me doing it well









*


----------



## homemommie (Jul 23, 2007)

Oooh, looks like I found a new home.

I cook most of our meals from scratch. I admit to having a taco bell addiction that I give in to from time to time.







We use family cloth, mama cloth , and cloth napkins. We carry our cloth bags with us to the store and happily use our klean kanteens.









I'm just learning to knit. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9hv4...eature=related that video , although geared for teens, has been a life saver in my learning. I would love to learn to knit socks. Right now I'm mastering scarfs and wash cloths.

I've loved hearing about the different salves and such you make. I make similar ones as well as deodorant. I havent been able to go no poo yet though. I do make laundry soap and most of our household cleaners. Always looking for new recipes to try both household and food recipes.









Looking forward to getting to know everyone and sharing ideas.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im still feeling less than 100% ..
after our hike and breakfast party yesterday i felt so tired and im still feeling very low energy..im also feeling like im having either an allergy or asthma, my throat feels super tight. very weird.

but..i got the house tidied, 3 loads of laundry done, the main house vacuumed, dishes washed up & i knit a whole hat today and now im started on some kids mittens for the sale.

we leave for the coast on friday, i hope! if the roads are really bad we might rethink. im scared of driving on a good day.. *sigh*

im making a super simple lentil soup for the kiddos for dinner because im so tired of making things i hope they will like and have then refuse to eat it.
they love this lentil soup from a can that their gramas feed them sometimes that i refuse to buy so im making it to look exactly the same, i even added dried nettles to look like spinach, because i have none  its basically a clear broth soup heavy on lentils with teeny bits of veggies.. here is hoping! im loosing my mind trying to feel them these days.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_ktg_* 
DH tried to help with some pumpkins for me to roast, but got those "mini" decorative pumpkins instead.







Anyone know if those are able to be roasted?

I need to know this too









Those window stars are beautiful! I want to make some in white and blue for winter. Neat.

So I'm feeling pretty good today. I wanted to make soup for dinner but was too lazy to get my computer for a recipe







so I threw in milk, chicken stock, some plain yogurt, broccoli, sweet potatoes, carrots, onions, and celery and salmon. Then I added basil, oregano and lots of garlic. It was soo yummy and except for the butter I used to sautee the veggies, pretty healthy.

I am knitting myself a pair of mittens and I really hope to be done before it snows, yikes!! I tried doing a pair for Toby last night and I had to frog it, but at least I'll know how to do it next time. The ear flap hats I made us a few months ago are really cute and we wore them for the first time yesterday. I still have to crochet a strap to tie the hat on Toby's head, silly kid.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I grow very small pumpkins, but they are the sugar pie variety, not decorative. You're talking about the flatter-shaped ones, right? I read a recipe for pumpkin bread that discussed using the chunks cut out from the jack-o-lantern. I guess you'll know by cutting one in half and roasting to see if you get anything nice. Why not try and let us know?









Looks like I am on the hook for the turkey this Thanksgiving. I have one in the freezer, so that's fine, and frankly, roasting the poor girl will get me some space for the lamb that we're going to have to slaughter the very next day for Eid-al-Adha. I think Mom will make a butternut squash dressing and fresh cranberry sauce with orange (I could just eat this). I suppose there will be potatoes...and I wonder whether they would let me make smashed potatoes with garlic. Pumpkin pie or pumpkin custard sounds good, too.







The plan is to jog 8mi early in the morning while the turkey's in the oven.







We're eating at my parent's house.

Dh and I got the barn squeaky clean yesterday. I am now DAYS behind on my NaNo writing.







But maybe I can catch up...I was ahead before he got home. This Friday, I am going to see a woman about a goat.







I might be adding a Toggenburg or Alpine to my Nubians, depending on who I fall in love with.







I'll breed her here to join my milking herd. We got a new buckling this weekend to replace my breeding buck. He's super cute, and it seems the sheep are teaching him to trust the people. He came from a huge farm with 1000s of goats and no love, and frankly, he came thisclose to being someone's curry. Dh saved him and brought him home.

I am nearly half done with the scarf I am doing for dd. I manage about 10 rows at a time here and there. I have begun making dh do the driving, so I can knit in the car, and this is a good strategy.







I will restart the arm warmers soon...and then I need to figure out how to understand the whole increase-decrease thing, too. Is that just knitting together and making a stitch?

Leaves are done well enough for me to be satisfied if it were to snow tomorrow. Which I don't think it will. It's been just gorgeous this past whole week, and I have been loving it. I am so thankful that winter has not come early. I just might make it through without totally losing my mind.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

krisis, since when is butter not healthy!?
















fern, it might take a while to feel better. you are doing a lot, though, holy!

i just got back from a long day out in london, field trips, bookshops, picnicking at the top of a double decker, then a stop at the park. i am worn out! but i got so much done on my animation project yesterday that i'm feeling pretty happy







i can focus on making some crafty things for a few days. er, and a birthday party.

ijooj, you are helping me a lot. i can have a clean barn and visit someone about a goat vicariously.

*


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Just checking in!
Friday took DD and her friend to a local organic farm. The weather was perfect and the farmer showed us all around, saw the animals, saw how the flour and maple syrup are made, watched how he makes biofuel. Bought lots of grassfed beef and whole wheat flour. Came home and had my parents in for dinner. I borrowed their electric floor buffer/waxer and used that on the kitchen(one room at a time!). DD and DS helped with it so there are a few spots that are more shiny then others!!
Saturday DS had his last soccer game and I made a great cassoulet and baked bread. Also made some yummy snickerdoodles.
Sunday got my closet organized







and went through DS' clothes and put away stuff that's too small. Overall productive and fun relaxing weekend.
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

bliss!

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

hmm, i'm not sure how i've managed it, but now have 10 people for various lunch, birthday party + dinner this weekend, plus 1 or 2 house guests, and we are planning a version of the tall girl's tea party at home. i shall be looking for cake stands and clotted cream, and i'm going to make a serious attempt to sew the bunting in time for the party. if i can't get it sewn i will at least cut + pin it! at least this way that work can go toward the children's room decor, because i'm feeling a bit strapped these days. far too much going on for my liking!

i finished one of my cabled fingerless gloves, i adore it. it is very delicate with a gorgeous haze, will post photos sometime. i even wrote out the pattern so i can repeat it for the other hand







and maybe make them again for christmas. it took me a very on/off week though...that's a bit troubling! that would mean i could potentially make oh, 6 pieces before christmas. oops! i'd better start knitting in my sleep!

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

anyone have good recipes for cupcakes and scones?

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

artparent, I don't have recipes...but I do adore scones. I have the Joy of Cooking, and that gets me through most crises with basic recipes for everything. I like it so much I got one for my sister when she got married. Every year around this time, I like to bake biscotti. I give some to my parents. I should do that soon...

Something similar happened here, and though I am not doing most of the hosting, I am having company all day here today. I am going to serve soup for lunch, maybe make a pumpkin bread if I feel really adventurous...but I have parent-teacher conferences this morning. My mother is coming, then my sister is coming and another friend (who also has a little place with livestock and so whom I don't see often) and their respective homeschooled/nonschooled children, probably 7 kids in all plus my 2. We're making the goat visit tomorrow, and then Saturday dd has a birthday party to attend and Sunday we have a family birthday party to attend.

I guess we can think of it as a Thanksgiving/Eid drill.









Dinner last night was so nice. We grilled ground lamb kabobs from our own grassfed lamb, accompanied by nearly the last of our white potatoes (lots of reds left) and green beans...and my own homemade bread.







Wow. Every time I taste the lamb I am surprised again by its amazing flavor. It was one of those salt-and-pepper meals...too good to complicate with anything else, you know? Yum.

I did more raking of leaves yesterday, too, watered the new trees, scraped down the aisle in the barn...







Feels so good to keep things neat.

And my dh called to tell me he has a business trip scheduled for January to HI, and I should arrange for someone to come and take care here so I can come along. So...







Anyone want to spend a week in WI in late January feeding pregnant ewes and does and taking care of my two kids? You may have to dig out every few days, depending on weather. Anyone?

I do manage to add a few rows to the scarf every day. I'm just doing long swaths of stockinette, which is pretty, and the yarn is pretty, but I want to move on to doing something for myself. I not only should finish this first, but I want to use the needles I'm on. *Please post fingerless glove pics.* I need the inspiration.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Can anyone share a fabulous super creamy/cheesy mac&cheese recipe?









I spent a little time organizing hall closet...it's still too cluttered though lol!
Hope to bake bread in the next day or 2 and also make homemade pizza!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

okay, the bunting is all cut and pressed, ready to sew once i have bobbins + bias tape. yogurt is finishing and i have a grocery list like a limb. i'm going to go and knit, and ignore laundry to hang and meatloaf with celeriac fries until the last possible minute









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

where are you, busy mamas? too busy living to write







?

i'm afraid i am dragging myself around again, i'm charting it, we'll see how things look in another month. i used to be very iron deficient and i wonder if that old problem is back.

still, i did manage to get meals cooked and kitchen clean, little children to their violin class and home again (narrowly, the police had cordoned the street we needed to walk down and were digging in the bushes!) and i helped with the doll my tall girl is making, and they helped me to sew the flags for the bunting, and i've pressed them. i do like ironing now







we didn't manage any shopping, so tomorrow i must get bias tape to finish the project, and a thousand other things.

i also knitted quite a lot on my second glove.

*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm making progress on my cleaning campaign. DS does not make it easy, but I'm doing something each day and feeling accomplished. It took a week to get through a deep cleaning of the kitchen. Not that it was scary filthy- but one day I pulled everything down from the top of the fridge, cleaned the fridge up, out, and in. One day I did the pantry shelves and garbage area. One day was the cabinets... It's been slow but gratifying. I'm working on the living room which is going faster.
I went XMas shopping with the MIL yesterday- blech. I had to help her choose sane gifts for DS. Last year (when he was 6 months old) she got him a talking robot baby chimpanzee. Seriously. You should have seen her face when I told her that she had to return it- she looked like a kicked puppy. Thankfully, I steered her right- wooden blocks and a wooden shape sorting cube. I made her put the plastic grocery cart back on the shelf along with the talking cell phone and popper toy she pointed out.
Stew in the crockpot. Sauerkraut came out delicious! Need to pick up some fleece to make a hat and mittens to match DS's snowsuit.
I love this thread!


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I finished knitting my mittens. Finally. Now I have to start on DS's. I wish knitting in the round didn't confuse me so much, I'd really like to try a different pattern. Pooh.

I've been pretty useless the last few days. Staying up till 5 a.m., sleeping in till 1... I feel like crap. Gotta get back on a more human schedule next week.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngeliqueW* 
Last year (when he was 6 months old) she got him a talking robot baby chimpanzee. Seriously.

L. O. L.

You are describing my nightmare. And knowing my MIL, it's sure to come true this (her 1st) Christmas. gah!!

I have been feeling bad lately about how "lazy" I have been, I feel like I really haven't been putting effort into the sorts of things we have been discussing here. And then I got a wonderful reality check. A dear friend came to stay with us for a few days and was gobsmacked at the many things I do and don't even consider noteworthy.

She couldn't believe the work I put into our new (old) house, refinishing cabinets, painting and repairing...the nursery bedding I sewed...all of DD's handknits...the tidy orderly house with an infant living in it...the meals from scratch...all these things I just DO and don't think twice about and therefore forget that they are special.

We hold ourselves to standards we would NEVER expect from others. I forget sometimes that other people would never make pizza dough or knit socks or make halloween costumes - my first instinct is to make instead of to buy and I need to be proud of that!

I have a good recipe for you all, a soup I made the other day. It was yum. My modifications: I chopped in a couple inches of ginger and stirred in a can of coconut milk right before serving.

http://hot-dish.blogspot.com/2008/01...-by-curry.html

Just finished my socks and cast on a new winter hat for DD - a girl can't have too many accessories!

Please someone tell me that they are also woefully behind in holiday planning and shopping?

I am trying to make this a modest Christmas and to set some traditions in motion for DD. My mother collected an angel ornament every year for me, and I would like to do the same for DD, only with birds! She's my little bluebird. So I'm thinking of making her first ornament. Maybe needlefelting it.

So, a bird ornament every year, Xmas eve Pajamas, a book and I would like to start her a collection of Ostheimer (or Ostheimer-esque) wooden animals, getting her one every Xmas/Birthday/Easter, etc. I have to pick out her first one, probably also a bird.

So much fun!!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

planning? what holiday?









*


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I think I got Christmas totally taken care of in one evening! Now I'll just have to deal with the Wrath of DH in the morning


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I have you beat.

Eid al Adha is the day after Thanksgiving. Nothing planned, nothing done.

And I am making the Thanksgiving bird. Anyone know when I should get her out of the freezer so that she's thawed in time?

I have given up on the house when the whole family is home all day, every day. It is completely pointless to even try, and that becomes just frustrating. And for some reason, this week, everyone is extraordinary in how hard they are to be around.







This mama needs some alone time.









I'm nearly finished with dd's scarf, hoping to finish it today and begin my own fingerless gloves.

My dh tried to move my laundry from the basement to our second-floor bath, but there are some discrepancies that may have me going to the laundromat for a while. I'm not exactly bummed about that, I mean it's no big deal, but it will change the routine this week.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

today is time for mini pumpkin roasting experiment 101. I will give you all an update on my success/failure.

Katico - I give you huge kudos for being able to do all those things from scratch! Time is my worst enemy and a DH who is still learning to cook, I hate buying pre-made pizza dough, but on the other hand i hate buying a pre-made pizza even more or god forbid ordering one from pizza hut (ugh!)...and don't even get me started about sewing.







c'est la vie.

This weekend's plans were going to be simple (cooking/baking), but now have a slight monkey wretch in them as my littlest one (Sam 10 months) has up & decided now he is crawling. Its great to hear him cheep/chirp while traveling from room to room, except we haven't babyproofed at all and this house (unlike our previous apartment) has 2 sets of stairs to tumble & travel down.

I'm calling reinforcements of the grandparents to entertain while I rush around like mad "proofing" the house.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Jo - How big is your turkey? At minimum I would say at least 24 hours to thaw if possible & I would use the ole bath tub method (its tried & true!)


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

The turkey? Guessing ~22 pounds? I was thinking I'd pull it out 3-4 days ahead and let it thaw in the fridge.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
The turkey? Guessing ~22 pounds? I was thinking I'd pull it out 3-4 days ahead and let it thaw in the fridge.









For thawing in the fridge, I think you want 24 hrs/5lbs of bird, so a 22lb-er you'd want at least 4 days.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

ahh the fridge method.. I agree with mylittlewarrior then 24 hr for every 4-5lbs. The roasting chickens I have frozen are on average 4-4.5 lbs and they easily take a day to thaw completely, sometimes 2.

I need to clean out one of my rubbermaid tubs (turkey>garbage bag>tub>) for my parents who are bringing the turkey since we're going to be brining it for at least a day before roasting... mmmm so delicious.

Now I have to coordinate with my sister about what we're making for this meal. My mom has already put in a request for my oven roasted sweet potatoes with cinnamon & sugar. This might be the first holiday without those marshmellow-y candied yams


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

hi! i've been gone for a while it seems but am hoping to jump back into a more th frame of mind. dh has been home a lot lately because it's stick season which has been a blessing (getting to spend time as a family and tackle big projects and winterizing) and a curse (less $ coming in, twice the people to clean up after, way off schedule for cleaning). this also gives me a lot less time to sneakily knit his holiday socks in secret.








i'm making them really heavy weight wool and tall for wearing with boots and so far the first one came out awesome! i modified a design from ravelry of reindeer being a bit naughty into a faire isle design with pine trees, snowflakes, and turned the reindeer into white tailed deer. it's subtle, but a little dirty so he should get a kick out of it.








i think we're probibly going to do chicken for thanksgiving because it will be a small crowd of 2 and a baby.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds great vermont. cheeky socks. i know how hard it is when they are suddenly home a lot. go. out. !. my dp has been working most weekdays lately (he freelances) and it has really kept us in a solid groove.







i'm really grateful for that, actually. our lives can be so inconsistent.

well, i have a 4 year old, and prepared my brain for it with an all-day all-evening party! grandparents came early, friends stayed late. i love how the bunting turned out, and the food turned out well despite a few incidents







and there was more than enough for 10. i never even made dinner, we all just grazed for hours. scones, devon cream + jam was really all anyone needed









next up is holiday preparations (we are canadian + english, so thanksgiving was weeks ago and nothing ahead but christmas) and clearing the house for the floors to be done, and possibly a trip to the midlands, though i may leave it til january instead.









i'm going to finish my fingerless gloves today, and get started on christmas presents. i have my quilting class next week







so i will save that kind of work til after that. yay! i love birthdays, but i'm so glad that i can get into the next few weeks of quiet projects!

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

ah, i finished the cabled fingerless gloves in a fawn shade of alpaca, i love them! i may never take them off.

i think i may make a few pairs for family, we'll see..

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Glad the party went well. I was thinking about how I'd like to do something nice like that for Eid, but it seems dh will be too busy yet again helping others fulfill their ritual sacrifice requirements.







I just want to have a nice, quiet family holiday for once. We've been married almost 12 years and have never had our own holiday. Ack. If he gives the day to other folks, I'll either take the kids to a movie or have a backyard bonfire. Wish I had some halal marshmallows to roast. Might need to take a ride to Milwaukee...

I'm going to start my fingerless gloves today. Just in time to miss the season for them (except indoors of course







). I am thinking I might also figure out a pair that has buttonholes and see if I can't work a pair of mitten ends to use with them. I've got an uber-simple pattern, so I am hoping to be able to burn through them.

But the rest of the day comes first. Dh needs undershirts, so I need to stop in at some store for them (I avoid Walmart). Also need staples--yeast, salt, spices, cooking oils, which I go to a nearby town to pick up at a bulk shop...I'm taking laundry in to the 'mat, since dh doesn't have the machines hooked up yet...and barn chores need to be done before all that. I guess I am figuring I will do some knitting while the loads wash, and get out for a run while they dry. Got them sorted, looks like 4 loads.

I am out of bread again, so I will likely bake while I cook a beef stew and the kids do homework tonight. All in all, doesn't sound like such a bad day. I have been feeling sort of inspired to try making some stuffed toys out of clothing scraps, just doing some hand stitching. I think I am artistic enough to figure that out, but I need to take the time and space to work on stuff. Winter is coming. I always want to create during this season. In years past, this has meant cooking and baking to excess. This year, I'll try creating things not meant for eating.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

sounds like a delightful party! though I will admit I had to wiki bunting as I wasn't sure what it was exactly....









This weekend has been a roller coaster, Saturday was fun, ran around with the boys did errands, late naps = tired mom. We did get to try a new recipe - pork posole and then I added black beans & rice to the bottom of the bowls. It seemed like a hit..ok I really liked it.







DH said he could start to like it, but it would take some time & Jack just took his no thank you bites. hrmm.

Oh I got to roasting the mini "decorative" pumpkins picked up by DH in error. Yes you can roast 'em and they are just like regular pumpkin - just not a lot of meat from each. So after roasting 3 I think I have just enough pumpkin for 2 muffins.









Sunday started fun, birthday party for a friend at a local gym. But then DH at work started to feel ill, DS at the end of the party just "wanted to go home" _that's not typical!_ so now we are battling high fevers, stomach yuckies and they are all tired. I am the last one standing still, so I am prepping a ton. Last night we had chicken noodle soup and I made a yummy chicken stock with the leftover carcass we had during the week. Today I'm debating whether to just roast my other 2 chickens in preparation, strip 'em and then start more stock with them... on the other hand I don't want to be left with so much chicken & stock that it will feel like we are "always" having chicken. I'm trying to go through and dig up chicken recipes i can make in a jif so far I have:

Chicken noodle soup
Chicken & dumpings
Motzah ball soup (i just need motzah)
Chicken pot pie
Chicken chili

Anyone else have suggestions for remedies or easy foods for yucky tummies?


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
Please someone tell me that they are also woefully behind in holiday planning and shopping?

You're supposed to have a plan?!?! You're supposed to shop?
I guess there is a default plan that includes a little shopping. Usually I make cards, make something for DH and DS, buy a few small gifts (for nephews), and whip a creative idea out of nowhere at the last minute for my mom and MIL. Beyond that, I fight to keep it simple. We're getting into the idea that the winter holidays are a time to do for those less fortunate. I bought some toys for needy kids, donated some food, and will be doing crafts with foster kids (at our UU church).
I am excited that we will be founding a women's group at church with a Solstice celebration.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
I have been feeling sort of inspired to try making some stuffed toys out of clothing scraps, just doing some hand stitching. I think I am artistic enough to figure that out, but I need to take the time and space to work on stuff. Winter is coming. I always want to create during this season. In years past, this has meant cooking and baking to excess. This year, I'll try creating things not meant for eating.









Me too! My friends gramma makes really simple little animals this way. They're so folksie and cute. I have been wanting to make some for a while.

Well ladies, I have received a GET OUT OF JAIL FREE card. The local vegetarians have a "Living Thanksgiving" potluck at a church nearby and we're going. There will be over 100 people and all I have to cook is one dish! I know MIL is peeved but I am so relieved! It was DH's idea and BIL is going with us, so I'm totally off the hook.








My cleaning campaign is still going strong. At this rate, all will be deep-cleaned and reorganized by December. Woot!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

katico that soup sounds yummy!
Everyone sounds so productive!!
Our family spent the beautiful weekend finishing raking leaves and making great piles to jump in! Over 95% of the leaves are down so I think we're good now! The weather was almost 70 degrees so what better way to spend it, but outside! I made some excellent homemade pizza:dough and sauce and everyone gobbled it up!
Took a jog yesterday and then spent some time decluttering the christmas stuff in the basement. It won't be long before we're pulling it out








Going home from work and sticking a giant meatloaf in the oven and will probably bake brownies with the kids!
I picked up some dried lotus pods at our local co op and put them in a glass vase. They are so cool


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i started another pair of socks, christmas present, - i managed to do it on the bus! it is coming along quickly, i'm very glad. i hope to knit them up fast and make lots of presents this year..

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

OK, so I am about 2/3 through the first fingerless glove. I love it--whether in spite of or because of its simplicity. I chose multicolored yarn in deep, earthy-bright colors, and it's entirely composed of stockinette with ribbing on both ends. I prefer the slouchier styles...so much of what I see in patterns looks too tight for my comfort. Anyway, I have to increase and put a thumb hole in, so I quit last night...too scared I might be too tired and mess it up.









artparent, how long does a sock take you? Do you just knit anytime you're not doing something else?

Gorgeous sunrise here today...I can't believe how lovely the weather STILL is!









We got the new goat last weekend...and now I have the project of taming her. Dh and I are looking at the situation as a rescue. She has almost never had human attention. The first day we worked together, she shook with fear just from my forced petting and snuggling. Second day, no shaking, so we are making progress. I need her to approach me like the other goats do and eat from my hands (or pockets!) before I can let her out into the pasture. We have work to do, but she'll come around. She's younger than what we had planned to buy, but the yearlings and older looked like he!!, with long toenails and obvious parasite problems.









I made my incredibly yummy lamb and white bean soup yesterday.







It's lamb stew meat (or any cut works), onions, garlic, soaked white beans, cumin, ginger, paprika, turmeric, S & P, a small pinch of cinnamon, celery and tomato. Would probably work in a slow cooker if you have forever, but I use a pressure cooker. I usually use cilantro/parsley, but subbed celery and it was just as nice. And I made a big batch, so everyone can have a hot, substantial lunch today.









I have yard work today, odds and ends really...but that's last on my list.







First, I will do barn chores, go for a run, volunteer in dd's classroom, then I have to pick up a car part and get an oil change...and maybe by day's end I'll move the pile of wood in front of the shed. I want to go out to a poetry reading tonight, but dh and I are disagreeing about that.









What are you mamas up to today?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i ran back into the house to grab my little one's bike - then struggle to pump up the tires, and ran back out...without my handbag, keys, phone, wallet, snacks...knitting...







! that self-locking door finally got me!
luckily friends + neighbours and my dear partner helped us out of the situation, so the kids were in bed not so long after bedtime. i am completely wiped out now. the thing i missed the most was knitting through the girls dance classes.

ijooj, i'm pretty new to socks, i'm on my third pair and the first was certainly not successful! the second i was also learning to cable and so was very slow. i'll let you know how long this one takes me! i think i did the fingerless gloves, cabled, in just over a week? that is consciously knitting faster, and bringing my knitting everywhere, including if i watch something with my sweetheart in the evenings. if i take the girls to the park or the library i'll have yarn in my pocket and stand around knitting something. if i don't have knitting i'll have my writing. it drives me nuts to just sit and do nothing...unless that's actually what i am actively doing







i like knitting for how social it is, writing really drives potential conversation away









i'm so happy to be staying home tomorrow.









(it was a good thing i did take 15 minutes in each room today, as my partner had to bring his dinner guest with him across london to let us in the house, and i was thankful that the place was presentable!!)

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Good night, artparent! Days like those come around here too...

Dh is tired of the beans. He can tolerate one meal + leftovers, and that's that. So it's fake biryani tonight, and tomorrow back to something with potatoes. A good day, all in all, but way too much crammed in, as usual. I wanted to go to a poetry night again, but dh is not being very supportive of it, so I am







. Grr.

Might try to work that glove and see how I do. I made some changes to the pattern (nervy, I know, but I had to







), and I hope I remember them when I do the second.

I think I need to go completely on hiatus. My social calendar is ridiculous. I guess I never realized how much a social outlet my job was.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

how's the glove going? i haven't knit much, i was getting sick yesterday and am recovering today, fingers crossed. headaches aren't the best for knitting! but i did take some failed yogurt and hang it in cheesecloth to take out the whey, and now i have a soft cheese...i was thinking of using it in a pasta based casserole, like lasagna with different noodles...and i'm considering using the whey to ferment some vegetables, if i can collect the energy to do it.









*


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I had mouth surgery yesterday so haven't done much. Today I might do some knitting depending on if my drugs let me read or not lol. DH's work holiday party is tonight so I don't have to cook, phew. Mostly we're just watching Signing Time, listening to Music Together CDs, and taking it easy. I read about 5 books to DS earlier but it made my lip swell again so not doing that again for a while.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Girls....I'm feeling disheartened.

We've had such a hard month with DD, so little sleep I feel like a zombie. She won't sleep or nap unless I'm holding her. We are up waaay before the sun everyday. I am getting NOTHING done around the house. Naptime used to be when I got laundry, dishes, supper, cleaning, everything done! Now I sit and hold her. I can't even leave the room to pee without her screaming. Oh the screaming. She also has a cold and is leaking snot like a river.

I know this is all normal stuff and I should be grateful that the first 6months of her life were pretty easy.....but I think I'm going insane. I am looking around my house and all I see is dirt and chaos and things that need doing.

DH took her this morning so I could have a nap and when I woke up I found he had taken her to the grocery store (in her pjs) and bought bags of frozen pizzas, frozen dinners, chocolates, microwave popcorn......... it's like Thanks...but now I have to go to the grocery store and buy some real food, couldn't you have waited the 1.5 hours I was asleep?

And all this frustration and guilt about things undone has me thinking about our foremothers who really did keep their homes traditionally......how did they do it? If I feel this insane with one baby, a good husband, washer, dryer and dishwasher, running water and power, grocery stores, shops and premade clothing............how did those women deal when if they didn't make bread, wash and sew warm clothes, haul water, grow/forage their own food and do e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g. themselves their families wouldn't survive? I can't even manage to get a shower very often. I haven't worn anything but pajamas all week. And I didn't even have to sew them myself.

I hate feeling so defeated. I feel like I should be better at this by now. I feel like I should be able to suck it up and manage better.

I feel like I should have my house clean and be whipping up an elaborate handmade Christmas.

Gah. I know this isn't really the place for all of this. I just thought you might all understand the guilt of seeing things you could/should be doing but not.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

wow! gentle now, take it easy on yourself! those women you talk about had a lot less belongings to take care of, unless they were wealthy, and then they had staff. they also lived in villages where folks helped each other, and you'd hand that baby to one of your four sisters or six sister-in-laws, your mother, or any of your aunts, if you needed to get something done, yes? and probably, sometimes, you'd just have a dirty house, which by standards of days gone by (at least 60 years) would be far lower.

i don't know very many mamas who can manage lots of the things we are talking about doing on top of an ill baby...give yourself a break. taking care of your babe is a priority, and getting five minutes to eat, change your clothes or jump in the shower is up next.

believe me, i look around and wonder, and try not to guilt myself for this and that, and i no longer nurse anyone, and i sleep through the night most nights, and my children often play for hours without needing much more than help with this or that and a snack. right? so i could sit and knit a sock for a christmas present today, while they played with a friend, and i had time last night to make yogurt, because while they went to bed later than usual, it was still just 8.30 and i wasn't worn out at the end of the day.

it will come. all in good time. let this be inspiration and not a source of guilt. when you have the time, energy, and desire, you'll do many things. if you don't have them, make plans, get ideas, and try to trust that this is actually a brief part of your life, cherish it, and go back to bed with your little one who needs you. thank your partner for caring for you the best way he knew, eat the food anyway, and keep it simple.









**

there's a great thread in 'unschooling' right now about children helping out around the house, and i've been thinking a lot about how to involved my kids more. i just made a gratin, and my tall one ground the pepper between layers..but now it dawns on me that i might have just sliced the potatoes and had them turn on the oven, pour the layers of cream, sprinkle sea salt + cut + drop in the knobs of butter. yes? even grating the parmesan. the two of them could have done most of it without me. shucks! next time.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

ooo, by the way, while i never got to the cultured veggies (yet! i have the whey reserved in the fridge - anyone do cultured vegetables that are not shredded?) i did make the yogurt cheese - just hung the cheesecloth with yogurt inside it, letting it drip into a big bowl to catch all the whey, overnight. and i used it in a lasagna type casserole, it was divine









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Katico







yes dear, you need to give yourself a break.

I have realized it takes just the smallest of events to completely trip me up and throw me off for basically the rest of any week. Monday is my recovery day, usually, when I pass go, collect my $200 and feel like I am not a total loser again. All it takes is a kid with a cold, or one errand I hadn't planned for. And my children are both in school.

Like artparent said, they had fewer possessions in general, and indeed a different standard for what qualified as clean clothing, bedding, etc. If they had the wealth for more stuff, then they had people to help handle it all. You're doing your best.

My struggle lately has been with my modern social life. It's totally out of control. I love my friends and my friendships, but I am putting too much energy into maintenance of too many relationships. I need to pare down and keep it simple. I, too, simply do too much of the housework just because it's faster and easier to do it all myself. That leads to bad feelings for me, while also digging myself the hole by not training the children to do more. As odd as it sounds, I do much better on all counts when dh is traveling and I have responsibility for everything. He's not as deep in it, so he's far more willing to drop the ball for a day or a week than I am.

OK, suddenly have some farm stuff to go take care of.







More later...


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
wow! gentle now, take it easy on yourself! those women you talk about had a lot less belongings to take care of, unless they were wealthy, and then they had staff. they also lived in villages where folks helped each other, and you'd hand that baby to one of your four sisters or six sister-in-laws, your mother, or any of your aunts, if you needed to get something done, yes? and probably, sometimes, you'd just have a dirty house, which by standards of days gone by (at least 60 years) would be far lower.

Coming out of lurkdom to add that if they didn't have the family to help with the baby, they would often strap baby to themselves. Do you have a carrier? A mei tai or wrap would be really helpful so you can put your DD on your back and get more done.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a hug Katico. I feel your pain. There are definitely days when I feel like this and beat myself up too. The above posters are right, of course. And, those traditional women of the past lived in a much slower time- no ringing phone, no "must see TV," no long drive to work, no pressure to decorate every surface in your home until it looks like a page from Martha Stewart Living... Their lives were SIMPLE. How hard is it to keep a dirt floor clean?
Let go of the guilt and forget about could and should. Doing your best is all that matters even when that means you stay in pajamas all day and throw a frozen pizza into the oven for dinner.
When I get really frazzled I remind myself: This too shall pass. Don't sweat the small stuff, it's all small stuff. Everything is temporary.
Hang in there.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

My mouth hurts







I ate an Oreo and I think I opened my mouth too wide because my stitches have been bothering me. AND I am sick of eating mashed potatoes and pudding. SICK OF IT I tell you!

I really need to knit Toby a pair of gloves, and make a pair for myself, but the patterns I've found are all knitting in the round which is confusing for me. It snowed today so I've got to hurry and get SOMETHING done. ARGH!!

Tomorrow we are having pot roast... I love the crockpot. I won't be able to eat anything except STUPID POTATOES but at least DH and DS will be happy and have full tummies. Sniffle. I better be losing weight on this mushy food diet.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Krisis







but...an OREO!







Do you do yogurt? Cooked fruits? How about sweet potatoes instead of white? Baked squash? Lovely pureed soups? I for one love my chewy carbs, but my dear, an Oreo can cut a mouth that hasn't been operated on. Get better soon.

OK, I am one for one right now. It was kind of a late morning...we were all so tired. I got up and packed the kids' lunches and then decided to make them pancakes for breakfast. Dd was in a bad mood, and lately she has been burnt out on oatmeal, so...I made ww pancakes with real WI maple syrup and they chowed--and came within seconds of missing the bus, but they made it.







I was actually making the pancakes 12 minutes before bus time thinking, if they eat this happily, I will not mind driving them to school.

So now I am going to take a little time to enjoy MDC and my coffee before I kick it into gear. This is crazy week. I need to get gifts for the kids today. I think I will get some sort of model kit or robot building kit for ds, and maybe something he wants, too, and dd will get more art and craft supplies and a latch hook rug kit. She tried knitting this weekend, and I think soon she'll be catching on.







I may also look for a special cookbook for her, or some kind of journal she can make into her own cookbook, collecting recipes she knows how to make. I will buy myself some more yarn and knitting goodies.







Not sure what to get dh...he's hard to buy for.

The house needs a full, deep cleaning. Three loads of laundry are waiting upstairs. I need to figure out a good dinner and have it waiting for dh when he gets home, as he left for work before breakfast. We have a ram in with the sheep now, so I am not really safe doing the barn chores. Need to run for chicken feed, too. I know, I know, and here I sit.

I am going to sit down tonight, too, and complete the second arm warmer. So cozy!







I love them, and I am looking forward to making some pattern tweaks so I can make more of them in a variety of color blends. Ds wants a pair, too, and I also want to try my hand at in the round with a hat.

So we'll probably just have a nice, classic beef stew with carrots and potatoes, and if I am lucky I'll make a fresh batch of bread. I know that's a lot of goals for one day, so maybe some of those things will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Katico!







- this too shall pass, little goals make the bigger ones easier to tackle. I feel for you as your DH sounds like my DH in terms of quick fixes to assist









Well ladies mi casa is knee deep in the flu, it has passed from DH & DS1 to now me & DS2 (10months). DS & DH got over it quick, sort of. Jack (DS1) had his settle into his ears and got a nasty double ear infection.

I came down with the awfulness on Friday, and have been down since, and it has been a trip. Friday I got treated to take-out pizza (yuck!), as DH didn't feel comfortable with anything else. Next night I tried to walk him through homemade potato soup (it sounded sooo good to me), and it was frustrating for all involved and ended in mac & cheese from a box with peas & hot dogs.









So the house is in shambles - literally, I'm on a couch (well except right now), laundry is sky-high, and more to be added from all of us now finishing up with this flu and some how we need to get ready for t-day.... ahh this too shall pass









ETA: Forgot to add in the midst of the flu craziness yesterday, Jack (DS1) tried to blow out a candle we had on a bathroom counter (he knows not to do this) & managed to catch his hair on fire. luckily only a little singed, minor 1st degree burn on the forehead, treated with aloe & he's fine now... yup... this too shall pass.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh *ktg*! He set his hair on fire?! Yikes. Thank goodness it was minor.

DS has been tearing the wallpaper off the walls in our rented apartment, so there goes my security deposit.







It's hideous paper and peeling at all the edges (all the easier for a toddler to rip off) so DS is really doing the landlord a favor but I don't think it will go over to well when we move out.








Vacuumed, swept, and mopped this morning. Making stuffed mushrooms and steamed brussels sprouts (from the garden) for dinner. Is that a weird combo? Would it be more or less weird if I added some baked salmon? Whatever. We eat a lot of weird meals around here. Speaking of which: we're transitioning to an anti-yeast, allergy sorting, somewhat restrictive diet. The protocol is at www.wholeapproach.com We're eating the last of our contraband groceries during the transition. So I'm trying to wrap my brain around cooking without many of our usual staples.







Have any of you gone through this?


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Poor fella! I set my hair on fire once...only it was an exploding gas stove and my whole head was on fire. It ended in an ugly haircut.









About to bake some biscotti. I managed to do all the Eid shopping in just 4.5 hours. Dd is getting new tights, card games and a couple of crafty toys. Ds is getting the stupid toy he asked for and also a telescope. Dh is getting much-needed pajamas. I got wool.









I got a lot of the cleaning done, too, so I am feeling OK about where I am at. I have a lot to do tomorrow, but it feels like things should work out OK. Once I get to next Monday, I'll be able to unwind a little.

Angelique, I think that sounded like a nice dinner. I've never eliminated anything, so I have no advice there. Good luck!


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
Krisis








but...an OREO!







Do you do yogurt? Cooked fruits? How about sweet potatoes instead of white? Baked squash? Lovely pureed soups? I for one love my chewy carbs, but my dear, an Oreo can cut a mouth that hasn't been operated on. Get better soon.









But I drowned it in milk! So it was supposed to be soft and mushy!!!

I am doing lots of Kozy Shack pudding which isn't too bad... and I did buy a bunch of sweet potatoes, I'm just bored of mush!

I have to deep clean my house tonight. Tomorrow Toby and I are going to the zoo, then in the evening DH and I have dance lessons (my birthday present!) Then Wednesday I am picking up my grandma and bringing her to see my house and spend the weekend with my parents.

I did finally finish setting up Toby's room though, yay! I'll post pictures tomorrow, and maybe I'll start on his quilt this weekend.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

angelique, thanks for posting the link.









i've done a much more strict diet than that (if you can imagine!) and i've been off it for a few months and back to square one. okay, probably i'm at square 6 or 7, but disappointed nonetheless! i'm going to try this one, loosely, though i'm keeping some of the ideas from the other diet...i won't be eating beans or even sprouted nuts except as a treat, and i'm the kind that has to just not eat any grains at all - at least for now. i also don't think the bentonite etc. are good ideas, though i'll be looking for other ways to detoxify.

it is miserable for me but i've just hit my version of rock bottom, when my skin and my tummy are more unhappy than it makes me to eliminate so many foods. i've done this for years and would like to be healed







- hey, i don't mean to disillusion you, i lived prettily happily on the diet for most of a year! and i've done a less strict version of this for about 5 years. my eldest got better, though my youngest has had a rash for awhile since we stopped and needs to join me.

i like the weekly quiz, and that there are clear stages...let me know how things go for you. i'd love to just eat traditional foods, but i cannot even tolerate sourdough, or dairy it seems...i may hold on to butter + cream for a while, though, or else i'm constantly hungry









bye bye coffee








**

oo, my first sock is nearly done! i knit on the underground, and while waiting for the concert to start, things are coming along much faster now that i have my bearings. i hope to finish the next sock in a few days, and then get on with some other christmas presents.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

So artparent, are you celiac? Or is it a candida overgrowth? Either way, a rash from food sounds unfair.

If you can believe it







, I didn't finish the knitting. I did, however, stay up until 11 making biscotti. Made two kinds, almond-anise-orange and choc chip-cherry-almond, and then dipped them in dark chocolate. After I get the rest of my stuff done today, I may make more cookies--peanut butter, oatmeal choc chip...I made the biscotti with reduced sugar and ww flour (not that I am under any illusions), and I'd do something similar with cookies.

I am also going to get the gifts out of the car and wrap them. I have a bunch of homemade T-shirt bags for that purpose...and I think I will try to continue to do this for future gifts, too. The bags are so practical, they make good additions to the gift.









And my kombucha needs to be bottled...whoa, time to get the kids to the bus!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i don't think i'm celiac, just messed up









the biscotti sounds divine.

one sock down.

*


----------



## mags.bubble (Apr 12, 2007)

Hoping it isn't too late to join in. This is exactly the thread I need. One to keep me on track and motivated each day. Lately I have found I have been spending to much time in front of the computer.









I am not quite as talented as you ladies, but IRL, I am constantly told "you are such a mom". I take that as a huge compliment. I know you don't have to be a traditional homemaker to be a great mom (no flames please), but that is the spirit my IRL friends make that comment.

Talents: Raising my 3 kids, cook daily mostly from scratch, bake, maintain a decluttered/oragnized home.

Developing talents: freezing fresh food from the CSA for the winter, knitting and maintaining a minimilist and simple lifestyle.

I would like to learn to sew and possibly crochet. Gardening doesn't really appeal to me, but I would like to start a small containder garden since I know my kids would love that. I do work outside the home as a nurse at the local hospital, but only about 10 hours a week.

It is time for me to turn off the computer and stay on task today! I will take a break later and try to read through some more of this thread.
Maggie


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome maggie! container gardening is a slippery slope. i'm betting you get addicted in no time and soon start planning to produce lots of food









i got called that the other day. i'm afraid i bristled, though...







i think a lot of things that appear to be time-consuming turn out to save a lot of energy in the end, and i think that applies to parenting, to homemade things, to learning, to cooking, to health..

however, i do try to take joy in and learn more about what i do. well, the alternative doesn't appeal!

*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
...i also don't think the bentonite etc. are good ideas, though i'll be looking for other ways to detoxify.

...it is miserable for me but i've just hit my version of rock bottom, when my skin and my tummy are more unhappy than it makes me to eliminate so many foods.

Please do tell why you don't think the bentonite is a good idea.
I'm at the same point of miserable enough for long enough that the diet doesn't seem so bad. I was already half way there which helps- I already eliminated dairy, caffeine, alcohol, soda, artificial flavor & color, MSG, junky food... It's still a huge adjustment though!
Now I need to do something new- Meal Planning!!!







I know many people do this all the time... but my usual policy is to keep staples on hand, see what's in the garden or at the farmer's market etc, and then wing it. That's not going to cut it anymore. I'm trying to look on the bright side: time to learn another Traditional Homemaking Skill.









Welcome Maggie!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

This might not be exactly traditional







, but I made the turkey today and it's ready.







So good. Farm-raised, humanely slaughtered, slow-roasted with home-grown sage. I am slicing and bringing it ready to serve, in its own (degreased) juices. Just called mom, and she has everything else ready, too. This way, we just warm things up while eating appetizers and playing board games. Our Thanksgiving is always super-casual.

I finished my arm warmers!







They are actually warm, too! Now, I am working on a roll-brim hat for dd to match her scarf and handwarmers. She's psyched, and I'm learning in the round.

Trying not to stress over the double-whammy holiday week, and just roll with it day by day.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that's great! you like them? good work.

more doll-making happening here.

*


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your words. I re-read my post and it's amazing what sleep deprivation will do to your brain! I do wear DD and have been napping with her every nap, but it has still been a pretty intense few weeks.

Oh, and PS, don't worry - I would never have told DH I disapproved of his grocery choices, I thanked him for being so thoughtful and doing it so I didn't have to worry about it.

I always joked that I didn't feel like I had earned my Mommy Stripes yet because DD was such a good sleeper, so happy and independent, so EASY! I think this past month has been what the first month with a baby is supposed to be like - I think I'm officially a Mama now.

And it's been hard for me to not have the time to do the sorts of things we talk about here - I find it all a real creative outlet and a challenge.

Anyhow, We have had a couple of good days with a bit more sleep so things are definitely looking brighter.

And I have actually managed to get a little baking done for the freezer and have been cooking from scratch (really good soup simmering right now) and the laundry is almost caught up!!!!

I've knit a little pair of thrummed mittens for a friend's baby and sewn several of these as a Xmas gift for DD
http://laeroport.typepad.com/files/p...l-tutorial.pdf

Super cute. I've also picked the next sweater I want to knit for her:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/PATThelena.html

And even though I haven't whipped up handmade gifts for everyone on my list, or cleaned my bathroom, or raked my leaves, or tidied the gardens for winter....I did take DD to the playground for the first time, check this out:


__
https://flic.kr/p/4127779865

And that, my friends, is what it's all about


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

great, katico! sounds like things are a little better.

i went to my quilting class last night







i'm in love. i cannot push the days away faster til the next workshop, exciting! we made a log cabin square and a cathedral square,









i spent the entire day helping my eldest with her doll, it is very cute and she's ready to start on clothes..but i should probably clean the kitchen first









*


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Was the cathedral square difficult? I love the look of them but have this idea that they're hard?

Please tell me they are terribly difficult and hateful to construct - I already have two other quilts in the works and don't need a third!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

they are so easy, you could make one for a friend














you just need a good explanation of how to do it.

i'm so excited about quilting









*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanksgiving was Fabulous! There was so much delicious food at the potluck- there were over 100 people. Afterward we hiked the AT for an hour or so. And, when we got home, clean up took less than 10 minutes. This is the way to go! I did miss being with my family, but we're scattered far and wide these days.
Glad to hear you're feeling better *Katico*. Those baby balls look so cute and simple, that sweater looks gorgeous, and you LO is precious!
I am living vicariously through everybody's craft projects. I just can't seem to work it into my day.







I miss the creative outlet. It's a shame, because I have such a great horde of tools and materials... I keep telling myself that it will get easier when DS is bigger, until then I enjoy seeing what others are creating. When I do get time to myself I spend it studying. or posting.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i wanted to peek my head in and say hello! we have been in the big city for a few weeks, and got home to handwork madness. im so into sweing and knitting these days. i have a craft sale this weekend, and another next and after that im just going to mae gifts for everyone i know.

its my middlest daughters birthday tomorrow, actually moments away, its been a very hard year with her and im manifesting some really good times ahead. i have been collecting some homeschooling supplies and starting this coming week i will be doing some "classes" with her. she is turning 4, but she is so bright, i think its where a lot of her frustration comes in and she loves pretend play, so we are going to live it. we shall see how that goes.

we got our 150 lbs of locally grown CSA grain two days ago! we got 25 lbs each of kamut, spelt, hard winter, hard spring wheat, oats and red fife wheat (which is canadian heritage, the oldest wheat grown here) and today our rancho vignolia order arrived! 25 lbs of raw sunflower seeds, 12.5 lbs of raw pumpkin, 12.5 lbs organic coconut, 10lbs organic & fair trade dark chocolate chips, 12.5 lbs of raw almonds and a bunch (10lbs?) of organic raw cane sugar, the very unrefined stuff.. its looking like we will be doing a lot of baking this winter..







i found a place just a few hours away that carries the family grain mill as well, so im ordering that and then we will be maing bread and everything else from our fresh grains
















our raw milk contact has been a bit less consistent since summer ended, but im hopeful that we can get some eventually! we have really missed it these last few weeks.

its nice hearing what you are all up to.. artparent, the quilting sounds like such fun! i aspire!
and dolls, i have been making some too, very simple felt ones.. i have photos on my facebook.

atico, great photos! your babe is adorable!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Just made a delicious pot of "turkey' noodle soup with leftovers and broth I made from the carcass








We just returned from MIL's and now time to get the house ready for Christmas! DS is really into putting up decorations and trimming the tree. We need to get organized first and then go for it







He is ready for snow!! Going to head up to my parents were the women on my Mom's side get together for annual holiday cookie baking! I love this time of year!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds like a good trip fern. you dolls are so sweet! i found 3 was such a rough year for both of my children, i'm finding 4 so much more easy going.

we were busy throwing a dinner party last night, i'm finding i'm not on top of my routines so there is a lot of playing catch up, i need to find a way to really seriously commit to an evening routine. at least now the house is really clean, and i can just knit today. i have more projects in my head









i did have the children help me a LOT yesterday. they assembled the gratin, washed windows, put away groceries, took things upstairs + downstairs, one went grocerying with me and the other ran errands with daddy. my tall one loves to pretend, and will do anything for the sake of narrative, so i had her walking a LONG way because she was getting her newborn baby doll out for a good walk in his sling, and she took the recycling outside to the box, pretending this is her house.







my tall one sorted out good drawings from recyclable ones, i'm hoping to photograph them soon.

off to knit up a sock, hopefully!









angelique, it will most definitely get easier. try to think of things you can do it small snippets of time, that you can pick up + put down, write yourself notes so you know where you were. i used to write with one hand and play with playdough with the other hand, with my first when she was small. try not to expect to find large amounts of time to do something you want to do - it is amazing what you can do in fits + starts. if there is anyone really feeling frustrated i highly, highly recommend the artist's way.

columbus, that sounds delightful! my best memories are family baking.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Winding down our big holiday. I can't believe it's only the fourth day. Feels like it has been a week. The children loved their gifts and the weather has been great. I caught a cold and have had a sinus headache the past couple of days, but it could be worse.







And it did get me out of one social engagement I was just too exhausted to handle.

My parents brought us a gift of hay, which my friend helped me unload into the barn, so we are set for feed this winter. We have also thinned the flock







, my personal downside to the holiday. I am sad to lose my lambs, but this is what I raise them for, so...I just have to find a way to deal with it.

Dh has begun the massive cleanup already. The new hens have moved to the barn, so the coop needs to be cleaned out. The barn needs to be cleaned well and the drafts sealed, now that the temperature is dropping. I think we need to revamp the current layout, too, since I feel very unsafe feeding the ewes with the ram in their pen.









But best of all, we are finished with the big holidays and their headaches. We still have a couple small gifts to buy for family who celebrate. As lame as it sounds, I may do gift cards/gift certificates. And we have a lot of winter birthdays, so there is still plenty to do.

We did the turkey soup yesterday, too.







Yum. Mine had carrots and wild rice.

About half done with dd's hat. I got her perler beads, so we've been doing those (the whole family at the kitchen table







), but today I hope to knit some more. We also got card games for her, so there are a lot of things we can do together to pass the time in the cold, dark days.

Speaking of, three weeks to solstice and growing days of light!









So, for today...I have some meat to store, groceries to get, homework to work on with ds, maybe get a workout in, and more laundry. Tomorrow is Monday, so I hope to get most of the chores done so I can just take some quiet time for myself.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

...So I posted on here about how I wish I had time to be creative...
Last night I sewed some snaps onto longjohns for DH (he doesn't like when the flap opens and his "parts" get chilly







) and it felt so good to sit and sew for a few minutes. Not that snap sewing is terribly _creative_, but it felt good anyway. Then this morning at church the speaker was talking about the importance of making time in your life for creativity and not letting the dishes and other obligations gobble up all your energy. Then I check the thread and *artparent* mentions The Artist's Way- a book I have! OK Universe, I get the message!!! I asked DH to do bedtime and I'm going to finally make a pair of mittens for DS.
*1jooj*-that sounds tough to take care of the lambs until they get "thinned." Does your hubby do all the "thinning" related chores? I helped DH process a turkey he hunted once and I almost passed out.
*MamaFern*- I'm having pantry envy!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that's so great angelique! i did the artist's way when my first was very small and i was feeling so disheartened, thinking that i was finished being an artist. it really helped me return to writing regularly, which i've done my whole life but didn't feel entitled to after i had my first babe, and to collect lots of other projects and learning in bits that contribute to larger projects just by restoring your creative energy. by the end of the book i'd applied for a canada council grant (our major arts organisation) and got a creation production grant!







completely affirming. of course, i'm still working on it







i revisited the book a year ago and it was so great. i'm working on my project today, leaps + bounds these days...of course i'm going to derail myself completely by taking off to canada in 3 weeks









okay, a couple of rows off finishing this sock, i'm going to try to finish before i even get dressed









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

ah, i have socks. i've begun ribbing fingerless gloves, another gift, and stopped to tidy up the garden. raking is very satisfying! as is scrubbing the patio, though truly it needs a round of pressure washing one day. there's a clematis competing with honeysuckle + climbing hydrangea, i shall move it to the opposite fence in the springtime. and i need to invite my neighbours to give me their leaves for my compost!

i've been off of grains for about a week now, and my skin has cleared so much. i haven't had more than a couple of sips of alcohol, and only a touch of sugar, but i've been eating dairy. we'll see if i have to make that the next step. i'd rather not give it up







!

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I think dairy would be hardest for me to give up. I give major kudos to you mamas who can eliminate so many things. I just have so little food discipline. I derive so much pleasure from even the simplest foods.







I am having boiled eggs with my morning latte, and the eggs are a joy. I hope I never have to go back to grocery store eggs.

I completed dd's roll brim hat last night, and it's smaller than I'd like. It fits her head, but I should have knit it longer before doing decreases.







I like a substantial hat, not a head decoration, yk? Anyway, I at least now have the confidence to use dpns







, which was totally intimidating before. Socks, here I come! I am also using the super-yummy wool-mohair yarn (Lamb's Pride) for a pair of full-length arm warmers with ribbed ends and stockinette arms.







And I'll have to stitch up a quick pair of hand warmers for ds in some manly color.









I am so happy for Monday. It will be a typical Monday, with lots of work, but I need the solitude after the extra-crazy holiday week. I have barn chores, a couple errands around the neighborhood, laundry and some cooking to do, and when the temp peaks, I think I'll sneak in a walk outdoors (or a run if my back can handle it today). I am roasting a big leg of lamb in a slow oven for dinner, and I need to bake a fresh batch of bread before the lamb goes in. Should keep the house warmed up.









I am disappointed that I let the writing slide so much over the holiday month...but truly I didn't have the time or presence of mind for it. So, again it is another month, and I will do my best to get back on track. Just a little daily work adds up, in writing as in everything...and I guess I need to get back to it before the seed catalogs come and distract me again.









I may have found a home for my emus. I have them listed for sale, but I want them to go to a good home, and I get a good vibe from these people. So that makes me happy. I do feel love for them, even though I don't want to keep them. It's part of my streamline and simplify plan for our little farm. So, my fingers are crossed.

Angelique, re: thinning, I don't help with our own animals. If we take an animal from another farm, I will help slaughter, skin and cut. I help with our poultry, no problem. But my sheep and goats are in my heart, and if I had to kill them, I could not go on raising them. Dh understands.

I read the Artist's Way about a year ago and recommended it to my boss, actually. There is much in the book to take and apply to any creative effort. I know what I have to do, just need to do it...

Great and productive days to you!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

DH and I worked so hard yesterday cleaning,decluttering, and organizing the basement







However, many more hours to go but at least we started!! I took at least 50 things to goodwill too. It was so dusty down there that DH wore a mask to sweep! Kids loved looking at old toys too! Anyone have an idea for this: removing an old refrigerator from the basement. At one point we tried but it appears maybe that the previous owners redid the steps at some point after this refrigerator was put down there. It won't fit up. Now we didn't try removing the doors or anything but at this point it won't go upstairs and we need to remove it!! Wish we could cut it in half or something!!


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

I made a mitten! It's a prototype- the thumb is too tight so I'll tweak the pattern. I'm so excited! I'm going to make some fleece socks too for when DS goes out to play in the snow. Thanks for the encouragement *artparent*.
I made a yummy veggie soup last night for DH's lunches. Dinner was stuffed spaghetti squash that was a very successful experiment. I think I'll do a stirfry with a garlic ginger sauce tonight. We're still eating too much grains. Slowly figuring out how to eat again. Still need to get more staples. I'll probably have to drive an hour to the nearest co-op and stock up monthly. I can do this.
*1jooj*- I think eliminating foods is harder emotionally than logistically. It took me 2 years to work up the resolve to dump dairy. When I finally decided to go for it, I allowed myself one meal a week of anything I wanted. It usually ended up being an omelette with cheese, tea with milk, and buttered toast. By the third week I realized that my body felt awful after that meal and it wasn't worth it any more. After a while my tastes changed and if I cheat, the eliminated foods are rarely as good as I remember them. There's a silver lining too: eliminating central ingredients forces me to try new foods. You know, I never had an avocado until my late 20s?








*columbusmomma*- My FIL built a boat in his basement when he was young. When he finished, he realized that it wouldn't fit out! His father dismantled the staircase so they could hoist the boat out. Hopefully your fridge dilemma will be simpler to solve!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

AK. im so so behind. i have been sewinbg and knitting and not doing much else. i got ,y dishes washed, kitchen floor swept and mopped, some launrdy on and i just made up my no knead bread dough, which now sits for 18 hours. its been too long since i made bread! once i get into the groove its hard to stop, so this is the beginning. im still waiting for my grain grinder, so no local grains bread yet, but maybe by next week!

i have much to do..take son hot lunch, walk to town to chec the mail and get a few things from the market for super (chicen soup from a chicken we ate last night)

my girls birthday went well, we had a lovely chilly snowy day and the cae i made was perfect. the gifts she received were all perfect, no plastic crap..and lots of it hand made by gramas and me.

yesterday i did a little local craft sale at a friends house and made about 100$ and have another one next weekend which will be a lot bigger. im still finnishing up quite a bit but im hopeful that i will do well. both the dolls and the hats (and other things i had) were well recieved. one hat sold as soon as i was in the door







and i met a bunch of new wonderful kaslo folk, which was really the best part of the day..

now i go for a walk in the grey dampness that is the end of november here in the mountains and hope that i find a package in the mail. its been more than 3 weeks and im worried its lost!

will write more soon, as i have comments to make on many of your posts..i really miss being right in the mix of this sweet group.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

MamaFern, sounds like you're on track to me!









I've checked off everything on my to-do list except the workout, which I am about to head out for. Bread is baked, mail is posted, errands run, chores done, laundry caught up, lamb in the oven. My hope is that it's done by 5:30 or so. I have green beans and beets from the freezer to round out the meal.









So, off I go!


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been looking over this thread and I guess I'm a traditional homemaker as well!

I make most of my own food due to multiple food allergies. However, I do buy premixed gluten free flour because it's just much easier than mixing multiple flour types for different recipes, I tried it and hated it.

I use to crochet and knit, but my 4 month old keeps me very busy. I love to do crafts and all too!

Today I worked on starting to clean out our hall closet. It still needs a bit more work though. After that I need to clean and organize my sons closet. I just sort of dumped things in there because we don't hang his cloths yet. We just stick them in his dresser.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Gals - missed you all over the last couple of days with the holidays and still battling this flu/cold and overall general yuckiness.

T-day was ok, we traveled to Minnesota to have it at my sister's house. It was a nice meal, but I kept feeling like something was missing, and I ended up being a terrible guest - literally we argued about cranberry sauce (homemade vs. a can). I kept asking how I could help or assist and being told it wasn't necessary and then watching her or my mom stress or freak out. Now as I look back I realize how different my sister & I are in our expectations (even of holidays), our life choices and so forth as even her husband said something to me like - so you're all into that "holistic" approach now huh, and I was like no more simplistic & homemade, I still like some pharma drugs







.

In the meantime - we are winterizing our house - plastic up, had to run out & get thermal curtains (which are too long - time to hem 'em). Everything else is running rather smoothly and we're hoping to have a warmer house this winter and start to finish our basement area sooner than later with some flooring and maybe lights. This weekend I'm hoping to try my hand at a bit of bread baking. I tried drop biscuits last weekend and they were not tasty as or fluffy as I expected and heard similar comments from my tasting gallery (DH, DS & DS2). Round #2 this weekend... with hopefully better results









*Angelique* Congrats on the mitten and finding the time to do it!!
*1jooj* Happy belated Eid! Is there a huge difference between grocery store eggs & farm fresh ones taste wise? I don't know if I can twist DHs arm to see if we can afford those and have him hunt it down to find 'em here in Milwaukee
*MamaFern* Holy pantry envy!!! Would you be willing to send me your no knead bread dough recipe? I'm still knee deep in trying to master baking - see biscuit fiasco #1 above. Congrats on a wonderful birthday party for your middle one!
*Artparent* Have I mentioned how in awe I am of you??







How did you develop the balance between homemaking and still having time for your outlets & projects?


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and I almost forgot!

Welcome Blueone!!!!


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

Winterizing a home sounds great, this is my first time living in a cold place. How do you do that? We don't have curtains because they can be expensive, but how much do thermal curtains cost? Any tips for winterizing a house would be great.

Also, my husband bought 2 things of baby powder and I don't use it on my son. What can I do with it? I don't want to waste it.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Welcome Blueone!









We live in a 100+yo house, so our winterizing includes plastic on some of our windows, since we have not replaced all of them. We also add door snakes and make sure the heat is shut off from some rooms. Winterizing the barn involves a lot of hay bales, screwing wood over some open windows, closing certain doors, etc.

We also use heavy curtains and/or blinds to help hold in heat at night.

(And we have throws and blankets everywhere for snuggling on couches.)

I am just not with it today. I spent half the day at school, then on a whim called a friend for lunch, then went for a run...and of course had to shower after...I'm looking forward to tomorrow, though, hoping a dear friend can come over for a morning of knitting!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

shucks, ktg







you're very sweet. i only report







when i do things - i don't always even get the dishes done. (like tonight, but i blame the heavy rain + waiting 1.5 HOURS for a taxi to get home! my poor children cried in frustration and i nearly joined in







). this is also very recent, my children needed me intensely for their early years, and i learned to grab whatever time i could. i hire a mother's helper once a week, for a couple of months here and there, which i use for making art (or major paperwork, of which there is plenty what with living internationally







)...i get derailed by our chaotic lives though. lastly, i am blessed with two very sweet, gentle, artistic + easy going girls, who like to do all the things i like to do, and since i'm homeschooling them it is a good excuse to get into it all. i greatly admire the women here too, goodness, i'd love to know all about growing + preserving food, having my own small holding...slow + steady









my dear partner just ordered the french glass preserving jars for me, we've been watching river cottage and he would very much like me to start canning here







i cannot wait! of course now i feel the pressure







i shall have to see what wintry foods i can put up. pickled squash? pears? cranberries?

i'm getting hopeful that my animation is finally coming together.









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh, the jars are exquisite







the bottles i'm in love with. i cannot wait to fill them with food. i shall have to pick blackberries and make syrup in honour of my beloved grandmother.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm having the saddest of days. After a difficult week, one of my dearest goats gave in to pneumonia this morning. She'd spent the night in the house, so I spent the morning cleaning up and nursing her to her death, and now I am doing all the associated laundry. Then I went for a run as hard as I could manage while crying, and my dear friend came to help me dig a grave. It's dug now, and waiting for the family to come home so we can bury our dear friend.

I will miss her every day for a long time, and I will be fearful for the rest of my animals as the weather gets colder and colder.


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

1jooj- So sorry.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh, so sad. i'm sorry.

*


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, I've been away for like 20pages. Been super busy lately.
Our back door leaks air horribly even with adding extra weather stripping. I plan on using a blanket for now to keep the cold air out, but I remembered that my mom had a door snake at one time. Has anyone ever made on - and how would you go about doing it? right now I have a beach towel rolled up at the bottom of the door, but everytime the dog walks by it she somehow bumps it away from the door. I'm thinking I need something a little heavier.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

aww that is so sad. prayers & positive thoughts.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

our version of winterzing the house:

plastic the windows (our house is 70 years old)
plastic or a heavy blanket over the front door (we close all access to it for the winter)
Thermal curtains up
filling in cracks & gaps with foam or caulk
Cleaning out gutters
unhooking hoses
covering sandboxes & a/c units
Adding strips of rubber or foam around door seals
Running mower until out of gas
stocking up on "heat" for gas tanks
have a bag of sand/salt in garage for easy access
drag out snow shovels

wow I'm tired just looking at that list...phew


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i'm completely distracted with rounding up classes here, field trips, + getting my head around preparing to move most of our belongings into the loft + closets.







so, i'm knitting a lot to recuperate from the stress







i'm nearly finished a pair of fingerless gloves as a gift, and then i need to think carefully about what else i'd like to make! we leave in 10 days, which is exciting + scary, what i need to do before then!!! the more i think about the things that *should* be done the more i shut down and scrape by with the minimum







it is hard for me to begin things, once i do i really roll, but the beginning, ouch!

we make an animated winter story every year, my little one has written + illustrated hers (i scribed it for her) and my tall one is halfway there...we could just do this for the next 3 weeks and it would be enough
















oh well!

i have my second quilting workshop this week,









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

finished the first pair of fingerless gloves present + begun the next - this time heavier yarn on 4's, knitting up fast









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Looks like winter made it after all.









I am making great progress on the new pair of long arm warmers I'm working on. I really want to finish them without a single mistake, so I am taking my time. I do notice that I enjoy the project much, much more when I love the yarn. I made a point of checking out the yarns at the big craft stores. I will be happy to keep buying at my small local store. Not only are the prices really comparable, but the yarns are just so much nicer.

My next projects will be more small hand warmers and hats for the kids, and I'd like to make a hat for myself, too. I'd love a long, simple sweater, too.









We'll be putting shrink plastic over the windows this week. We didn't make our door snakes, my mom did, and frankly, I wish they were less poly-filled and instead filled with something else...but I don't know what. Beans, rice, etc., would all invite mice, something we struggle with anyway. Maybe wool in the future, if I keep our fleeces, clean them and use them for batting/pillow fill. Hmmm...

I think it may be a chili week here. I'm thinking chicken and black bean. And also a beef and potato stew for dh.

I need to organize my barn pharma now and figure out how and where to store it so it stays in good condition, but doesn't get confused with house meds...maybe a pail or something, and then stash in the bathroom cabinet. I don't have a ton of storage space, and I need to keep little hands away from syringes.

OK, off to do some barn chores before I lose all motivation.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

ijooj, if you have any junky wool sweaters, those are great. good projects! i really need a hat and now i want a cowl, too







but i'm busy making other people things for a couple more weeks. i am SO pleased, this dk weight yarn has knit up so fast, i've already made one cabled fingerless glove today!!

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Junky wool sweaters for making new ones, or for making door snakes?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

door snakes. even superwash wool sweaters which fail for felting, can be used very well to stuff other things. the doll we made was filled with cut-up bits of yarn. if you wash wool with a bit of lanolin, if it gets at all wet it will clean itself, and is antibacterial, anti-dust mit, and doesn't need to be actually washed unless it actually has dirt on it - perfect. i look in thrift shops for this stuff.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

That is a great tip! Thank you.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Thinking of you ladies.
This month is so busy for us. I don't know what we were thinking, but we overextended ourselves big time. Now we just have to power through it. We have classes, meetings, appointments, and volunteer work scheduled for almost every day. DH and I both said Yes to everything that came our way and now we are looking at the calendar like deer in the headlights.







Holidays, what holidays? Who has time for holidays?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

gloves done. nothing like public transit + a good field trip for a chance to knit.









quick! a baby hat!

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

This is how this month has felt so far... yikes! Good news, DH decided to quit his pt job which is nice for the rest of us and allows me to flex my homemade time a bit more on the weekends. I can't remember if I mentioned that or not recently.

Winter is here in full force in WI. Its





















today, temps getting if we're lucky into the teens/20's maybe. YUCK. This is especially yucky as we only got about 1/2 of our winterizing done.









I didn't get to bake anything this weekend, just made a lot of speghetti sauce, & chili. Cookies & breads were on the list, but they will have to wait till this weekend. I am resisting trying my hand at knitting, but I was cruising the craft store (joann's) and found some yarn & a WALL of needles and began to ponder if I could pull off some adult size arm warmers. Of course I just reminded myself gently - baking is the skill du jour to learn and I must stop avoiding it. I will bake, and it will be great!

Holiday lists have been crafted & sent to relatives, now I just need to jump on DH to have him find us a bigger menorah since Hanukhah starts on Friday.

With that my MDC break at work is over but... does anyone have a great recommendations for a bread recipe?


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Get the baby hat done?









I knitted up a quick pair of handwarmers for ds...he's happy with them and now dd is looking for more. I've started another hat, a purple one and I am putting some stripes in it with a deep blue. If there's enough scrap, I'll make little matching handies for her. Meantime, my second gauntlet waits, but whatever.

We dug out from yesterday's winter storm and now it's







. I'm recovering from the snow day, cleaning house, exercising and just enjoying not having everyone underfoot.







I have a cranberry-lemon loaf in a bundt pan in the oven, and I'm making steak chili for supper. Made cranberry sauce from half the frozen berries, too. Dh eats it as a dessert, and it's so full of vitamin C.

This weekend I'm on again for sunday school snack, and I am thinking I will do a baked mac and cheese. The kids are really picky, so less is more. Most other parents buy pizzas, but I just can't bring myself to throw that much $ just to get back boxes of crust. Maybe some kind of muffin for them, too. Obviously, snack is more of a lunch.

And dh will be on the road again this weekend/early next week, so I'm sort of looking forward to a couple of quiet days. While I obviously depend on him for so much, when he is out on the road, our phone quiets down and fewer people come over, so I have a little bit better grasp on my home. Of course, above all, we hope he will be safe on the roads.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

ktg, we cross posted!







Hang in there with the cold! Congrats on having dh home a little more.

I don't really have good recipes for anything...are you looking at making sandwich loaves, boules, baguettes, rolls? Quickbreads/cakes? For my cranberry bread/cake/thing, I grabbed a recipe off cooks.com, subbed butter instead of oil, lemon instead of oj, added some sour cream and milk, and did half ww flour...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

if you do a search for the new york times slow rise sourdough, it is very popular. don't let them persuade you to do the faster rise.

i finished the hat in time, i'd already knit something that failed, so i felted it + braided little ends, lovely! the children + i needle felted a bunny for the baby, it was quick and so delightful. just merino roving + some bits of coloured yarn for the face.

i went to the second quilting workshop tonight, and have returned with my first piece, a log cabin pot holder, homemade bias with a loop, quilted on the diagonal. i love it + cannot stop gazing at it. i had a go at free-motion quilting, how exciting!!!!! i had no idea that you could just drop the feed dogs (must start a band by that name) and go any which way! i'd never made bias tape, and i really love the transformation that quilting effects. we are starting a quilting group in the new year. heaven.







i have big plans for the new year.

we are going to the royal ballet tomorrow, hurrah! then i really, really must pack up the house..

*


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

seriously, how have i never found this thread? you ladies are my heroes and my inspiration.

we have a five acre farm that has been supporting us for a while. we are starting a CSA here next year, which will be veggies, eggs, and chickens. we just processed 25 chickens for my freezer a few days ago. i am on the ball (mostly) when it comes to cooking from scratch and baking and whole foods. we are planning our dairy and meat cows, pigs, turkeys, and honey bees for spring 2011. this year we are getting the fencing set up and the new barn built.

i am woefully insufficient when it comes to making my own household supplies - i need to learn more about lotions and balms and deodorant and toothpaste and cleaning stuff and EO's and all of it. also never done sewing or knitting. but i have a beginners lesson scheduled at the local knit shop on monday!! how excited am i? also i am hoping to get my first sewing machine for christmas this year. and i signed up for a three lesson beginners quilting class in january.

i am for the first time trying to embrace homemaking and farming as basically my whole life along with mothering. my girls are (almost) 4 and (just barely) 6. we are homeschooling.

1jooj - i am greatly encouraged by reading about your knitting journey. there is hope for me! also i was sorry to read about your goat. that is so tough.

i hope you all don't get tired of my postings! i feel like i have found my mdc home!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

sunny, my kids were those ages when we moved to our farm. We are by no means supporting ourselves farming, but dh dreams of it. Hard to do on 10 acres in WI, or I should say hard to do without a major $$ investment! Maybe someday, with a hoop house and the implements we'd need to add. But for now, we raise our own and try to get them to pay for themselves. Meantime, we eat really well and the land is improving slowly.









Welcome!


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

jooj - we did just miss each other in posting!







I hope you,& your kiddos are all staying nice and warm in this frigid weather. I'm keeping my fingers this weekend will warm up like the weatherman promises!

I am in the market for baguettes, brioche, sourdoughs, or in general rustic breads. I've got the quickbread or cakebreads (banana, cranberry, pumpkin) down pat for the most part, especially in baking with WW flour (it has to be finely ground i.e. pastry). _Artparent_ I will do the search for NY time recipe. I also saw an amazing recipe on cooks country (same people who do America's test kitchen) on how to bake a rustic bread with nice crunchy crust. Basically heat up your stoneware/le crueset in a 500 degree oven, put in bread (in a parchment sling) and cook (lowering temp to like 425) That bread looked so yummy and perfect for potato soup or chicken noodle soup.







I hope I can bake bread like that soon. My previous efforts have landed me with rocks that smell like bread, but are tough, hard and well you could break a tooth on 'em.

DH just confirmed my order of Dr. Bronners soap & tom's toothpaste is on its way (yay!!







) so I can continue to phase out all our cleaners, shampoos, & zillion different types of soap (hand, body, face, pet etc...). DH is totally skeptical about it, but is willing to give it a try. So please Dr. B - don't let me down!!

Artparent - congrats on the lovely sounding bunny! Someone is a lucky baby to be receiving such a handcrafted gift! Will you be posting pics soon of the log cabin pot holder for us to oogle over? Have fun at the royal ballet! Are you seeing something in particular for the holidays as right now many of the ballet companies here are putting on the nutcracker. ahhh love that one!

Welcome Sunny! Good luck with the sewing & knitting classes, both are my goals in the near future to learn and love.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

instead of getting to the royal opera house, my little one threw up all over us, all dressed up, on the underground. it was a bit of a nightmare to get cleaned up + home. we are quite miserable and deeply disappointed.









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome sunny!! sounds delightful!

thanks! yes, i will post pictures when i've got some time..

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

awwww







I hope you little one feels better soon! Upset tummies are just no fun.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

That is a bummer! So sorry!

Just







here. Off to Friday prayers and a couple errands in town...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks. still puking,







but refining our aim + timing








with some luck i will get to sleep in a clean bed, all night









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

just a fever now.







no packing, cleaning, preparing, just cuddling.










*


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
just a fever now.







no packing, cleaning, preparing, just cuddling.









Glad your little one is feeling better. I have a phobia of stomach bugs. I hope you all don't get it!

I spent yesterday here, there, and yonder. We went into the big city, about an hour away to return some of my work things and to sign paper work so I can do work on a contract basis a few times a month. We also went and let the girls pick out gifts for one another. We had been given a Toys-R-Us gift certificate for that purpose and I was concerned that we would end up with two girls pulling and pulling for barbie dolls and plastic junk. I went in with trepidation but I was so proud of what both my girls picked for each other. Samantha (my 6YO) knows her sister loves to put on shows with singing and dancing and uses for a microphone a wooden stick usually, so she found a microphone with a built in speaker that her sister will love. And Lilac (our 3YO) knows that her sister has been getting more and more into music and loves playing piano and keyboard. So she got her sister a keyboard. I am so pleased with their thoughtfulness and their avoidance of so much of that crap. It astounds me how much junk there was in there. It hurt my eyes. Anyway. I think that will be fun for both of them and they were quite thoughtful.









So today I need to do some cleaning and some money managing







, and some Christmas baking for friends and for our holiday open house next weekend (and of course for ourselves!!). I think grasshopper squares and pecan bars and wedding cookies are on the agenda for today. Also I really need to finish up our CSA newsletter and begin figuring our my seed starting schedule. That time will be here soon. I wonder how much of that will actually get done seeing as it's already almost 9AM and DH and DD1 are still sleeping (I think our big trip wore them out!) and DD2 is playing in her room and I am sitting here in my pajamas. I guess I should get on top of breakfast!

First I think I'll go tend the chickens.







Hope you all have a lovely day!

I am so looking forward to my knitting class on Monday!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

well she's finished with the fever + back to throwing up. any remedies for me? we're using nux vomica, and electrolytes from sea salt in lemon + stevia drinks...buckwheat pancakes...chicken soup..i'm worried about her though!









*


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh poor little thing. Is she hydrated enough? No advice, but I've been reading & wanted to send hugs & support.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks x

i think she is, i've been pushing fluids, and she has been peeing









not crying about her tummy for the moment. nothing like a good movie









i'm looking forward to health and settling down in canada for the holidays, just knitting + sewing + seeing friends + family.

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

I think you're on the right track with fluids push & just monitoring intake & output to avoid dehydration.

There have been so many viruses this year, I wish I could just lock me & my kiddos in our house and not emerge until spring









Good weekend, gots lots done (finished winterizing the inside of our house, and id'd several place we need to caulk before the temps drop again) & had a yummy butterflied roasted chicken with root veggies for dinner last night









I valiantly baked this weekend - all quick breads & some bars (pumpkin & orange/cran/nut), still left to make - blueberry muffins, carrot muffins, banana bread & a variety of cookies & homemade granola - which I'll be giving away as a gift this year to friends with some other goodies.

Up next is a yeast bread... yup I'm doing it, taking the plunge. I even bought yeast at the store yesterday,







after running out of flour & eggs. I have to just keep moving forward in embracing the baking.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

next year i hope to have preserves to give away! if i have time i hope to do some patchwork onto kitchen linens...

madly, madly! packing up the house, now that my little one is letting me out of her sight. she has a sore tummy, getting used to food again, but she's very much better







i've raked the garden, drained the rainbarrel somewhat, done all the composting, pruned some things back, deadheaded flowers. i've taken apart the sofabed which needs to go tomorrow at the latest, aaa! i took apart the table. i've stored away innumerable objects and still have a lot more to do...i've done 6 loads of laundry and have one last load to do. i'm mostly packed for our trip







i'm ready for a glass of wine in the bathtub, but i'll keep going. it is a great opportunity to declutter, so i've got bags for charity, i'm freecycling lots of boxes + shipping materials (i hope!) and i've gone through my box of gardening things, reorganised, my clothes, and my children's clothes are next. we have a surprising amount of stuff!

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hi!

im having a hard time finding time to post here.. i do check in but my days are fulled up and when im not doing something useful i feel guilty! so much to to!
we got our grain mill on the weekend, so we have been milling up flour by hand (hard spring wheat right now) and making pancakes and sweet baked goods. i will be making my first loafs of bread with it today!








its been bitterly cold.. minus 13 when i awoke..so we all are needing hot foods. i have always a bowl of oats soaking, and some kind of beans, right now chickpeas. im knitting a bunch of projects..i started on a doll sweater, but its big, it fits rue like a tight short ballet sweater







it will be big on their waldorf dollie, so ill have to make another. its knit in wool that i dyed though, and it is turning out so pretty. also planning to mae a hat and socks for their doll and some sewn clothes. home-made gifts this year!
we are buying a few playmobil sets since my children spend at least a few hours a day playing with what they have. last night elwynn, my eldest and i went through all of his stuff (not that much actually) and got rid of more than half. random plastic toys that i have been asking him to declutter for ages, papers and other misc. stuff. he is pleased and excited for christmas and his birthday (dec.26th) since he has some space ready for his new gifts! mainly what he has kept (other than the house toys like wooden train set, and the toys that i like







) is lego, playmobil & bionicles, which are kind of like legos i guess.. im not really up on that stuff. he gets them from my family, not from me!
my daughter has lots of dress ups, and some dollies and wooden doll house things, but i keep her toys decluttered as she isn't really attached to stuff like my son. im going to do more today anyways. it feels good to clear out anything that we dont love before the new comes in. we won't have a huge christmas but i have been having fun collecting stocking stuffers, making things and i have been doing some great trades for my hand made toys! plus i love to give them a solstice something







im thinking the wrist warmers im planning to get working on tonight. i can do a child sized pair in an evening.

will try to keep up better now. i miss being current with you all.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

This morning I didn't know how to knit and right now I have 8 inches of a lovely wool scarf that I knitted with no (visible!) mistakes!!!























And I want to keep knitting but should probably find something for my poor family to eat for dinner!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds like you're having too much fun fern









sunny,








i'm hoping that my family will one day understand that knitting comes *before* hunger.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

woo-hoo sunnylady!

I need to finish my lovely armwarmers. Dd is on my case.

In other news, I can't wait to be rid of the ram. I had a talk with him tonight as I scratched his ears over the gate. Told him I wanted to be his friend, but I could tell he really wanted to kill me...He looked at me like a sweet little kitten. But every time I show up with a pail of grain, he climbs on the fence and roars like a monster. And he is so big, and so fast. I am completely intimidated. I have a whole bunch of other animals who could probably hurt me too, I suppose, but this guy just freaks me out. Three more weeks. Pray I survive.









Artparent, how soon do you fly? Hope dd is better fast.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

keep away from that ram!!

i leave tomorrow morning (my wednesday)

i hope i can get it all done + my little one will magically feel good! her tummy still hurts, though she hasn't been sick or feverish in a couple of days now. poor love.

i'm planning to start knitting my cowl on the plane - i have socks to knit before christmas, but i would make too many mistakes with all the travel! so must make something easy for me









*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

That ram sounds terrifying! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you over the next 3 weeks.

Have safe travels artparent!! I'm glad to hear your l.o. seems to be improving









woo-hoo sunny! congrats on the knitting! very nice!

Fern - its super cold here too, we started today in the single digits I believe







let us know how the bread turned out from grinding your own grain. My DS is in love with playmobil right now too. Unfortunately its pirates, so we managed to get a great set on CL of a farm with all the animals, barn and etc. I'm hoping this will start to balance his obsession with weaponry, because I'm tired of getting shot, stabbed, sword fighting, using a crossbow and dodging cannon fire.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_ktg_* 
I'm hoping this will start to balance his obsession with weaponry, because I'm tired of getting shot, stabbed, sword fighting, using a crossbow and dodging cannon fire.

LOL. That's puts the princess stage we've been going through in perspective. I'm thinking 3YO dd whose birthday is next month might get a pirate ship though. She likes some of that.

Yes, jooj, be careful with your ram!! I can only imagine. I have a rooster that intimidates me until I remember that I am MUCH bigger than he is. But a ram...that's different.

I can't wait to hear how the bread from freshly ground grain tastes. I have wondered if the difference would really be that noticeable. We keep thinking about a grinder...

When I got up this morning I still knew how to knit.














LOL. My joy at this is unreal. I so thought I wouldn't be able to learn and now my scarf is a third of the way done. Does it stay this much fun? Are cooler things way harder to make? I can't believe this. I am such a klutz that I just didn't think I could do it. So I'm happy.

But I am making myself do something other than knitting. I got my house clean(er) this morning. I need to go bake bread and cook a chicken for chicken pot pie tonight. This will be our first chicken from the batch we processed a week and a half ago and I am anxious to see how it tastes. Also I need to get ready for doing some Christmas gift crafts with my girls and work on some budget stuff.

Hope your traveling is pleasant, artparent!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_ktg_* 

Fern - its super cold here too, we started today in the single digits I believe







let us know how the bread turned out from grinding your own grain. My DS is in love with playmobil right now too. Unfortunately its pirates, so we managed to get a great set on CL of a farm with all the animals, barn and etc. I'm hoping this will start to balance his obsession with weaponry, because I'm tired of getting shot, stabbed, sword fighting, using a crossbow and dodging cannon fire.

elwynn has the pirates..its funny.. i dislike weapons and stuff as much or more than most, but i enjoy the pirate stuff.. i guess in my mind its more make-believe than so much of the war stuff out there. i play pirates with him and i don't think that its a bad thing for them to experience. especially with imaginative toys where they make up the story. IMO much better than the tv or video games that most boys get these days.

but we have a bunch of other playmobil as well, and he loves the forest animals as much as the pirates, so im sure your boy will as well!

ETA: bread is [email protected] and banana bread was yummy too. its so nutty and fresh tasting!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks mamas. i have my little child sleeping in my arms now, she was busy today. i hope i'm ready, lots to take care of now my sweet is home. london will have snow! hopefully not while we are traveling.

fern, sounds yummy!

sunny, it just keeps getting better! i'm designing my cowl now..i'd like either cables or a simple tulip lace..we'll see ...okay enough procrastinating! see you from the pacific!









*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies. I've missed you all. We're halfway through this crazy month!
The fun stuff: made pasta angels with the kids at church, made a paperchain of old greeting card fronts, made cards to mail out. Went to midwifery class & got to feel bellies and listen to heartbeats.







Going to an herbs workshop Saturday. Making gifts with the kids at church on Sunday.
Busy Busy!
Safe trip *Artparent*!
Welcome *Sunnylady*!
I'm scared of the ram too *1jooj*!
Rock On Ladies!!!!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

safely arrived + thoroughly jetlagged









ooo, our london floors are already halfway through







and from the pictures i've seen they are just gorgeous









so great to be back in canada. no place like home. i have ambitions for christmas presents i'd like to make, we'll see how it goes!!

*


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
safely arrived + thoroughly jetlagged








*

Glad you are safely arrived.

Not feeling so terribly productive here. There is SO MUCH I need to be doing and it did not get done yesterday. I did make deep dish pizzas from scratch for the family (who seem to not like them even though I think that are delicious), knitted a little (not nearly as much as I wanted!), finished most of the Christmas shopping online, did four loads of laundry, cleaned the kitchen (which is now dirty again), cleaned the living room (ditto), and watched my best friend's two kids all day while she was at the hospital with her dad. Oh and I made ice cream too. When I write it out it looks more productive than it felt.

I guess there's just a lot more I need to be doing. I really need to get deep cleaning, holiday baking, and present making with my kiddos going. Our big open house is Sunday and thankfully my mother-in-law will be here to help but that means I need her Christmas presents. And I need to decide if we are going to go to FL to see my family after Christmas.

I don't know. I'm tired. I just stopped a 60 hour a week job (that I only started in August!) that I loved in one way but didn't in another (several others - I hated being away from the farm and the girls that much!). I saw over and over the worst things that can happen to people and was powerless to DO anything but be there.

And we are in the middle of being investigated by CPS which is a nightmare. It's awful. Really. I couldn't have imagined.

So I think that I am just worn out and there is so much to do and I feel like I am not getting the job done. Thanks for listening to that trip into







.

So here's the plan for today: clean, clean, clean. Decent lunch. Work with girls on holiday gifts for grandparents. We are going to a Christmas festival this evening which should be nice. I think I'll bake tomorrow.

Happy days to you all!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

the cps! that *is* awful, i'm so sorry to hear it. sunny, christmas will be over in such a short time...you won't forget how to knit, just let it go to a few minutes before bed if you like...i would scale everything back as far as you can. you're doing enough and you need rest. if you can identify your top priorities and just do those. last year at this time i was dealing with a tax audit, and i didn't have much fun, but if you can keep things scaled down for a bit you'll be able to return to everything you want to do with great energy









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Oh sunnylady







I hope it ends soon and ends well. I just quit a job this summer because I needed to be here. I still feel like I am digging out of the undone work.

artparent, welcome home! Now stay healthy at least!

Angelique, midwifery class sounds lovely! I get to midwife each spring for my ladies here, and that is a great part of the







I get on the farm.

I took a full day home yesterday, did my barn chores and housework and squeezed in a workout. I am effectively paring down my social schedule, in part probably because others are so busy.







But it feels good to spend alone time and get on top of things a little. I caught up on laundry, vacuumed, baked three kinds of pumpkin bread, banana bread, 15 round loaves of Moroccan bread. I'm within 3" of finishing my arm warmers, but I am so tired by the time I sit down at night and try to knit (after reading with the kids) that my eyes cross and I just have to sleep.

So, today I'll tidy up, cook a nice dinner (need to look for ground lamb recipes because I don't want to grill in today's cold), get a hard workout in, maybe knit a few rows and just leave the last 1-1/2" of ribbing, and write some. Here's hoping. The emus need more straw, as they apparently have begun laying. They started laying last winter in Jan or Feb, but now that they are fully mature, it has begun early. So now I have emu eggs for sale.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
safely arrived + thoroughly jetlagged









*

Wonderful to hear everyone arrived safe & sound!!

Sunny - hugs all around, to have such stress over the holiday gah! or bah! Better yet: both gah-bah!

Angelique - whee for pregnant bellies! I'm getting excited as I just got confirmation for my doula training to start in January. Its being led by my doula who was such a rock for my 2nd pregnancy which ended up an a 2nd unplanned c/s, but wow it was such an empowering birth.

mmmm 1jooj for pumpkin bread. Its what I have in my house - though I just got through have the loaf to realize it didn't cook in the center all the way through.







maybe its time for me to invest in an oven thermometer to see how hot its actually getting.

On my homefront - things are grinding to a halt as I'm 99% sure I have a sinus infection which has been hanging out since my run-in with the flu. I did manage to freak DH out last night as I treated my very sore & congested ear with some warm garlic oil & cotton. As of yesterday I had a hacky cough (very often) and the entire right side of my head was sore & congested. UGH. Good news is this morning the garlic has worked on my ear as its no longer congested, just very sore still. I'm not sure what else to do with my actual sinsus at this point, so off to the doctor we go for some abx.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

ktg, i hope you feel better very soon.









4 a.m. play this time...at least they have each other and i can stay in bed!

i'm going to start a thread for winter, if no one objects?

stop posting here, and come on over to the new thread!









*


----------

